# No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual



## Howey

It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.

Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation



> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.



I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.


----------



## R.D.

Unless they're gay


----------



## R.C. Christian

Well, that's a relief!


----------



## Mad Scientist

I feel so much better knowing that. Thanks Howie!


----------



## Tank

I'm sure this will help all the little boys raped by homosexuals feel better


----------



## shart_attack

Howey said:
			
		

> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.



Which begs the question, Howey: Why did you _yourself_ have to research this, if you weren't "ignorant of the matter", hmmf?


----------



## Gracie

Maybe as a gay man, he is tired of being labeled a pedophile?


----------



## Sunni Man

Common sense will tell you that if man molests a boy there is no doubt he is a homo.    ..


----------



## Luddly Neddite

There will always be those who desperately hang on to their ignorance. 

And, apparently, a lot of them post here.


----------



## NLT

> No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual


----------



## Sunni Man

I can easily prove there is zero difference a homo and a pedophile.   ....    


If a man is molesting a 17 yr. old boy the liberals insist the guy is a pedophile not a homo.

But if the next day the boy has a birthday and is now 18 and the same guy has sex with him.

Now the man is considered a homo.


----------



## Gracie

If it is a 17year old boy, then he most likely is a pedohile. Children without being fully developed is what pedophiles aim for. Gay men want other gay MEN.


----------



## shart_attack

So _Gracie_ is now a clinical psychologist.

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's funny.


----------



## Gracie

No, I just think it the bad thing to do to label everyone into a neat little box. There are many pedophiles...males abusing female little girls...males abusing little boys...women abusing little girls or boys...they are pedophiles. They want children. Period. Just as rapists aren't wanting sex by force necessarily...they want POWER and CONTROL.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Dos this mean you are gong to jump on the fuckwads that think pedophiles are hetero?

Didn't think so.


----------



## Mad Scientist

I don't wanna' "classify" pedos. I just wanna' put them through the wood chipper.

Homo or not.


----------



## Gracie

> When most people imagine a child molester, they picture some ugly, old man in a trench coat coaxing children to come to him in exchange for some candy.  They don't picture Uncle Joe or Aunt Lorraine; the neighbor next door or the friendly parishioner; another family member or trusted co-worker.  They don't think of mom or dad, or in the case of single parents, their significant other.  This misconception has been effectively dispelled through information obtained in thousand of child sexual abuse investigations over the years.  Child molesters come from all walks of life and from all socioeconomic groups.  They can be male or female, rich or poor, employed or unemployed, religious or non-religious, highly educated or non-educated, or from any race.
> 
> Through numerous case studies, the Department of Justice has developed characteristics and behavioral indicators of a pedophile.  They are as follows:
> 
> *Is most often an adult male.
> Is usually married.
> Works in a wide range of occupations, from unskilled laborer to corporate executive.
> Relates better to children than adults.
> Socializes with few adults unless they are pedophiles.
> Usually prefers children in a specific age group.
> Usually prefers either males or females, but may be bi-sexual.
> May seek employment or volunteer with programs involving children of the age of his preference.
> Pursues children for sexual purposes.
> Frequently photographs or collects photographs of his victims, either dressed, nude, or in sexually explicit acts.
> Collects child erotica and child-adult pornography.
> May possess and furnish narcotics to his victims to lower their inhibitions.
> Is usually intelligent enough to recognize that he has a personal problem and understand the severity of it.
> May go to great lengths to conceal his illegal activity.
> Often rationalizes his illicit activities, emphasizing his positive impact upon the victim and repressing feelings about the harm that he has done.
> Often portrays the child as the aggressor.  This usually occurs after the child realizes that by withholding "sexual favors" the child will obtain what he or she desires, such as new toys, clothing or trips.
> Talks about children in the same manner as one would talk about an adult lover or spouse.
> Often was a child molestation victim and frequently seeks out children at the age or stage of physical development at which he was molested.
> Often seeks out publications and organizations that support his sexual beliefs and practices.
> Usually corresponds with other pedophiles and exchanges child pornography and erotica as proof of involvement.
> Is usually non-violent and has few problems with the law (pedophiles are frequently respected community members).*
> 
> The widespread misconception that child molestation consists solely of children being seized from the street and forcibly molested couldn't be further from the truth.  Although these incidents do occur, the vast majority of child molesters are adults who seduce children through subtle intimidation and persuasion and are known to the child.
> 
> The incestuous or interfamilial molester is usually an adult male (father, stepfather, grandfather or live-in boyfriend of the mother) who molests the child or children.  Although physical abuse may occur, the molestation is usually secretive and is accomplished through mental duress and threats - that the child would be removed from the family if he/she did not succumb to his wishes, that he/she would be blamed for hurting the family if the offender is arrested, or that a sibling would be sexually abused if the victim did not consent.  The molestation occurs over an extended period of time, occasionally into the victim's adulthood.  Through intimidation, the child is made to feel responsible for the molestation and for keeping the acts secret.  This secret is normally kept between the offender and the victim, or within the immediate family.
> 
> The stranger molester will use force or fear to molest children.  As the term implies, the child does not know the molester.  This type of molestation is usually reported promptly to the police because the trauma to the child is readily apparent.
> 
> The single-parent family is particularly vulnerable to the pedophile; the parent usually has a full-time job and is attempting to fulfill the role of both parents, as well as run the household.  In many cases the parent is unable to provide the psychological support the child needs.  These situations may contribute to the success of the child molester who can and will provide the caring attention, however superficial that may be lacking at home.  Of course, domestic problems in intact families also can make children vulnerable to the pedophile.  It should be noted as well, many pedophiles seek out mothers of single-parent families for the purpose of victimizing their children.
> 
> The single most effective means of protecting your child is communication with your child.  They have to feel comfortable discussing sensitive matters with you.  If they don't feel they can talk with you about their true feelings or that they will be "put down" for it, then you can't expect they will tell you when they are put in an uncomfortable situation by a child molester.
> 
> Teach your children that they should not be asked to touch anyone in the bathing suit areas of their body or allow anyone to touch them in those areas.  Teach them types of situations to avoid.  It's not good enough to tell a child to avoid strangers.  Most child molestation's are committed by someone known to or related to the child.



Characteristics and Behavioral Indicators of a Pedophile


----------



## Gracie

Mad Scientist said:


> I don't wanna' "classify" pedos. I just wanna' put them through the wood chipper.
> 
> Homo or not.



Agreed.


----------



## martybegan

Gracie said:


> If it is a 17year old boy, then he most likely is a pedohile. Children without being fully developed is what pedophiles aim for. Gay men want other gay MEN.



Not so. Pedophiles are attracted to pre-pubescent children. a 17 year old is post pubescent. 
If a guy is attracted to that, he's gay. If he's attracted to a teenage or close to teen boy, he's gay. 

Pedo's are the ones gunning for the under 10 crowd, what you are describing is a pederast.


----------



## rdean

For some reason I never think of gays and kids.  I usually think of middle aged pretend Christian men with kids of their own who prey on other people's kids.

I don't know many gays, but the one's I have known tend to be at either end of the spectrum of what people consider to be masculine:






If they aren't overtly one or the other, it doesn't occur to me they are gay.  I don't think about it.

Unless right wingers want to USE them as a wedge issue.


----------



## Sunni Man

Trying to define whether a child molester is a pedophile or a homo.

Is like trying to figure out the difference between a pile of horse manure and cow manure.    ....


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Gracie said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna' "classify" pedos. I just wanna' put them through the wood chipper.
> 
> Homo or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
Click to expand...


You dissapprove of a human's sexual orientation and thus you wish to see them murdered.


----------



## R.D.

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't wanna' "classify" pedos. I just wanna' put them through the wood chipper.
> 
> Homo or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dissapprove of a human's sexual orientation and thus you wish to see them murdered.
Click to expand...


Its a crime.  So yeah


----------



## Howey

R.D. said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dissapprove of a human's sexual orientation and thus you wish to see them murdered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a crime.  So yeah
Click to expand...


Homosexuality is a crime?


----------



## Tank

Crime against nature


----------



## Howey

Howey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dissapprove of a human's sexual orientation and thus you wish to see them murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a crime.  So yeah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a crime?
Click to expand...


It's obvious the trolls haven't read the study I linked to inasmuch as it debunks every one of their ignorant talking points.

Why is that?

Are they as scared of the truth as they are homosexuality?


----------



## R.D.

Howey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dissapprove of a human's sexual orientation and thus you wish to see them murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a crime.  So yeah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a crime?
Click to expand...


 

That was too easy


----------



## Howey

Tank said:


> Crime against nature



Ignorance is a far greater crime against nature - and humanity.


----------



## NLT

Howey said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crime against nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorance is a far greater crime against nature - and humanity.
Click to expand...


Greater than homos going after young boys?


----------



## Tank

You would have to be pretty ignorant to be attracted to the same sex


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't expect miracles, but the choir applauds you.


----------



## Howey

Tank said:


> You would have to be pretty ignorant to be attracted to the same sex



Not as much as you.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Biographical Sketch of Gregory M. Herek

Those who do not understand the difference are either willfully ignorant or trying to suppress their own feeling of latency.  That can only lead to bad events for them.

Read the Dr. Herek's bio above and do some research, folks.


----------



## Indofred

I'd take a bet that the same number are gay as in the general population.

So, if 5% of the general population is gay, 5% of child molesters are probably gay, and so on.

Anything else doesn't really make sense.


----------



## 80zephyr

Gracie said:


> No, I just think it the bad thing to do to label everyone into a neat little box. There are many pedophiles...males abusing female little girls...males abusing little boys...women abusing little girls or boys...they are pedophiles. They want children. Period. *Just as rapists aren't wanting sex by force necessarily..*.they want POWER and CONTROL.



If this were really true, rapists would target men and women equally. Pedophiles would target girls and boys equally.

They don't. So, its not.

Mark


----------



## Howey

80zephyr said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just think it the bad thing to do to label everyone into a neat little box. There are many pedophiles...males abusing female little girls...males abusing little boys...women abusing little girls or boys...they are pedophiles. They want children. Period. *Just as rapists aren't wanting sex by force necessarily..*.they want POWER and CONTROL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this were really true, rapists would target men and women equally. Pedophiles would target girls and boys equally.
> 
> They don't. So, its not.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


Read the study.  Paedophiles target what's available.


----------



## whitehall

Instead of being ostracized like the KKK, organizations like NAMBLA (north american man boy love association) are part of the democrat party base. Anybody who thinks that men who molest boys are not homosexual needs their political parts reexamined.


----------



## NLT

Howey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just think it the bad thing to do to label everyone into a neat little box. There are many pedophiles...males abusing female little girls...males abusing little boys...women abusing little girls or boys...they are pedophiles. They want children. Period. *Just as rapists aren't wanting sex by force necessarily..*.they want POWER and CONTROL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this were really true, rapists would target men and women equally. Pedophiles would target girls and boys equally.
> 
> They don't. So, its not.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the study.  Paedophiles target what's available.
Click to expand...


----------



## Howey

whitehall said:


> Instead of being ostracized like the KKK, organizations like NAMBLA (north american man boy love association) are part of the democrat party base. Anybody who thinks that men who molest boys are not homosexual needs their political parts reexamined.



Ah...another ignoramus joins the discussion.  Please explain to the class your expertise on NAMBLA.


----------



## Howey

Wasn't Sandusky a Republican?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Howey said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of being ostracized like the KKK, organizations like NAMBLA (north american man boy love association) are part of the democrat party base. Anybody who thinks that men who molest boys are not homosexual needs their political parts reexamined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...another ignoramus joins the discussion.  Please explain to the class your expertise on NAMBLA.
Click to expand...


Most NAMBLA folks identify with libertarian groups.


----------



## Howey

NLT said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this were really true, rapists would target men and women equally. Pedophiles would target girls and boys equally.
> 
> They don't. So, its not.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> u
> 
> Read the study.  Paedophiles target what's available.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Post all of the pictures you want of yourself. I'm married, therefore,  not interested.


----------



## 80zephyr

Howey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I just think it the bad thing to do to label everyone into a neat little box. There are many pedophiles...males abusing female little girls...males abusing little boys...women abusing little girls or boys...they are pedophiles. They want children. Period. *Just as rapists aren't wanting sex by force necessarily..*.they want POWER and CONTROL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this were really true, rapists would target men and women equally. Pedophiles would target girls and boys equally.
> 
> They don't. So, its not.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the study.  Paedophiles target what's available.
Click to expand...


Really? When I read the papers, say about a pedophile priest, they target one gender, and one gender alone to attack.

*Many pedophiles, in fact, consider themselves to be homosexual. A study of 229 convicted child molesters in Archives of Sexual Behavior found that "eighty-six percent of offenders against males described themselves as homosexual or bisexual. *

Are you saying these pedophiles are wrong?

Mark


----------



## Luddly Neddite

martybegan said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a 17year old boy, then he most likely is a pedohile. Children without being fully developed is what pedophiles aim for. Gay men want other gay MEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Pedophiles are attracted to pre-pubescent children. a 17 year old is post pubescent.
> If a guy is attracted to that, he's gay. If he's attracted to a teenage or close to teen boy, he's gay.
> 
> Pedo's are the ones gunning for the under 10 crowd, what you are describing is a pederast.
Click to expand...


I agree with martybegan and it made me throw up more than a little in my mouth. 

No no ... I'm okay. Thanks very much for your concern but a little mouthwash and I'll be fine.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Howey said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> u
> 
> Read the study.  Paedophiles target what's available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post all of the pictures you want of yourself. I'm married, therefore,  not interested.
Click to expand...


NLT is saying that this is what HE finds attractive.


----------



## 80zephyr

Howey said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of being ostracized like the KKK, organizations like NAMBLA (north american man boy love association) are part of the democrat party base. Anybody who thinks that men who molest boys are not homosexual needs their political parts reexamined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...another ignoramus joins the discussion.  *Please explain to the class your expertise on NAMBLA.*
Click to expand...


Well, they were part and parcel of the gay rights movement.

North American Man/Boy Love Association - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

For years. 

Mark


----------



## Gracie

Oy. Preying on children is a crime. And anyone that thinks it is not is a sicko. So yeah..I'd like to see them dead.


----------



## Howey

80zephyr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of being ostracized like the KKK, organizations like NAMBLA (north american man boy love association) are part of the democrat party base. Anybody who thinks that men who molest boys are not homosexual needs their political parts reexamined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...another ignoramus joins the discussion.  *Please explain to the class your expertise on NAMBLA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they were part and parcel of the gay rights movement.
> 
> North American Man/Boy Love Association - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For years.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


And what is the purpose of NAMBLA?


----------



## 80zephyr

Howey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...another ignoramus joins the discussion.  *Please explain to the class your expertise on NAMBLA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they were part and parcel of the gay rights movement.
> 
> North American Man/Boy Love Association - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For years.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what is the purpose of NAMBLA?
Click to expand...


From my link:

*NAMBLA's website states that it is a political, civil rights, and educational organization whose goal is to end "the extreme oppression of men and boys in mutually consensual relationships.*


Looks like gay sex with male children to me. What does it say to you?

Mark


----------



## jillian

80zephyr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they were part and parcel of the gay rights movement.
> 
> North American Man/Boy Love Association - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For years.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the purpose of NAMBLA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> *NAMBLA's website states that it is a political, civil rights, and educational organization whose goal is to end "the extreme oppression of men and boys in mutually consensual relationships.*
> 
> 
> Looks like gay sex with male children to me. What does it say to you?
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


NAMBLA are pedophiles. Pedophiles are not representative of the general population of gays. why do loons keep lying about this?

does it make you feel better somehow?


----------



## Zander

How nice. Please Feel free to butt fuck yourself.....


----------



## 80zephyr

jillian said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the purpose of NAMBLA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> *NAMBLA's website states that it is a political, civil rights, and educational organization whose goal is to end "the extreme oppression of men and boys in mutually consensual relationships.*
> 
> 
> Looks like gay sex with male children to me. What does it say to you?
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAMBLA are pedophiles. Pedophiles are not representative of the general population of gays. why do loons keep lying about this?
> 
> *does it make you feel better somehow?*
Click to expand...


No. Logic and common sense are my guide. Just so you know, I have never said that the "general population" of gay men are pedophiles, but, I will state that gay men make up an inordinate share of the pedophile population. 

Mark


----------



## martybegan

jillian said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what is the purpose of NAMBLA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> *NAMBLA's website states that it is a political, civil rights, and educational organization whose goal is to end "the extreme oppression of men and boys in mutually consensual relationships.*
> 
> 
> Looks like gay sex with male children to me. What does it say to you?
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NAMBLA are pedophiles. Pedophiles are not representative of the general population of gays. why do loons keep lying about this?
> 
> does it make you feel better somehow?
Click to expand...


They are interested in pubescent and post pubescent boys beneath the age of consent, not pre pubescent children. They are pederasts, not pedophiles, there is a difference.


----------



## martybegan

Luddly Neddite said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it is a 17year old boy, then he most likely is a pedohile. Children without being fully developed is what pedophiles aim for. Gay men want other gay MEN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so. Pedophiles are attracted to pre-pubescent children. a 17 year old is post pubescent.
> If a guy is attracted to that, he's gay. If he's attracted to a teenage or close to teen boy, he's gay.
> 
> Pedo's are the ones gunning for the under 10 crowd, what you are describing is a pederast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with martybegan and it made me throw up more than a little in my mouth.
> 
> No no ... I'm okay. Thanks very much for your concern but a little mouthwash and I'll be fine.
Click to expand...


You are still a gutless prick.


----------



## whitehall

Even the most tolerant country on earth like the US would not force little Girls like the Girl Scouts and the Brownies to be supervised by men. Most sane women and mothers would be horrified if a man supervised young girls at a dance or an outing. The dirty little secret is that the democrat party would risk the lives and sanity of American boys when they cave in to the homosexual lobbyists who think that radical homosexuals should be given free hunting grounds. God bless the BSA.


----------



## JakeStarkey

80zephyr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this were really true, rapists would target men and women equally. Pedophiles would target girls and boys equally.
> 
> They don't. So, its not.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read the study.  Paedophiles target what's available.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? When I read the papers, say about a pedophile priest, they target one gender, and one gender alone to attack.
> 
> *Many pedophiles, in fact, consider themselves to be homosexual. A study of 229 convicted child molesters in Archives of Sexual Behavior found that "eighty-six percent of offenders against males described themselves as homosexual or bisexual. *
> 
> Are you saying these pedophiles are wrong?   Mark
Click to expand...


They don't describe themselves as pedophiles.

Please give us a full cite if you can't give us a link.


----------



## JakeStarkey

80zephyr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of being ostracized like the KKK, organizations like NAMBLA (north american man boy love association) are part of the democrat party base. Anybody who thinks that men who molest boys are not homosexual needs their political parts reexamined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...another ignoramus joins the discussion.  *Please explain to the class your expertise on NAMBLA.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they were part and parcel of the gay rights movement.
> 
> North American Man/Boy Love Association - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For years.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


Can you give us a more objective cite?  I think your statement is thirty years out of date.


----------



## JakeStarkey

80zephyr said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> *NAMBLA's website states that it is a political, civil rights, and educational organization whose goal is to end "the extreme oppression of men and boys in mutually consensual relationships.*
> 
> 
> Looks like gay sex with male children to me. What does it say to you?
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAMBLA are pedophiles. Pedophiles are not representative of the general population of gays. why do loons keep lying about this?
> 
> *does it make you feel better somehow?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Logic and common sense are my guide. Just so you know, I have never said that the "general population" of gay men are pedophiles, but, I will state that gay men make up an inordinate share of the pedophile population.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


Define "inordinate share" and give links that back up your assertion.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The following is a lie: "The dirty little secret is that the democrat party would risk the lives and sanity of American boys when they cave in to the homosexual lobbyists who think that radical homosexuals should be given free hunting grounds."

Neither party would risk the lives of children.

BSA is independent of either party: end of story.


----------



## 80zephyr

JakeStarkey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the study.  Paedophiles target what's available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? When I read the papers, say about a pedophile priest, they target one gender, and one gender alone to attack.
> 
> *Many pedophiles, in fact, consider themselves to be homosexual. A study of 229 convicted child molesters in Archives of Sexual Behavior found that "eighty-six percent of offenders against males described themselves as homosexual or bisexual. *
> 
> Are you saying these pedophiles are wrong?   Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *They don't describe themselves as pedophiles.*
> 
> Please give us a full cite if you can't give us a link.
Click to expand...


Hmm. So, they were convicted of molesting children, and they identify as homosexual. Are you saying they are not pedophiles?

Archives of Sexual Behavior - incl. option to publish open access

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

JakeStarkey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...another ignoramus joins the discussion.  *Please explain to the class your expertise on NAMBLA.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they were part and parcel of the gay rights movement.
> 
> North American Man/Boy Love Association - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For years.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can you give us a more objective cite?  I think your statement is thirty years out of date.
Click to expand...


My site is fine. What does the date have to do with it? The fact is NAMBLA was supported by the gay rights movement, until it become politically impossible to do so. 

At least for appearances, gays have evolved past supporting NAMBLA. 

Mark


----------



## Delta4Embassy

martybegan said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> *NAMBLA's website states that it is a political, civil rights, and educational organization whose goal is to end "the extreme oppression of men and boys in mutually consensual relationships.*
> 
> 
> Looks like gay sex with male children to me. What does it say to you?
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAMBLA are pedophiles. Pedophiles are not representative of the general population of gays. why do loons keep lying about this?
> 
> does it make you feel better somehow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are interested in pubescent and post pubescent boys beneath the age of consent, not pre pubescent children. They are pederasts, not pedophiles, there is a difference.
Click to expand...


Actually pederasty isn't strictly about sex so much as what we now call mentoring. It involved sex but as more of a periphery issue like teaching boys how to have sex with girls but not risking them getting pregnant then demonstrating with men. Back when pederasty was still a thing such education was unremarkable. 

If NAMBLA's into pubescent and post-pubescents then they'r enot pedophiles or pederasts but hebephiles and ebopophiles. 

Although I think they are into prepubescnets as well. If you're a group proposing the total abolition of all age of consent laws it's hard to come to any other conclusion.


----------



## 80zephyr

JakeStarkey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> NAMBLA are pedophiles. Pedophiles are not representative of the general population of gays. why do loons keep lying about this?
> 
> *does it make you feel better somehow?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Logic and common sense are my guide. Just so you know, I have never said that the "general population" of gay men are pedophiles, but, I will state that gay men make up an inordinate share of the pedophile population.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Define "inordinate share" and give links that back up your assertion.
Click to expand...


"Inordinate share" means greater than the population of gay men. Stats show that about 4% of Americans consider themselves gay. We can assume about half are men, so that gay men make up about 2% of the general population.

Exposed: Homosexual Child Molesters - Article - Traditional Values Coalition

For example: In 1987, Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College conducted a ten-state study of sex abuse cases involving school teachers. He studied 199 cases. Of those, 122 male teachers had molested girls, while 14 female teachers had molested boys. He also discovered that 59 homosexual male teachers had molested boys and four female homosexual teachers had molested girls. *In other words, 32 percent of those child molestation cases involved homosexuals. Nearly a third of these cases come from only 1-2% of the population.*

Mark


----------



## Tank

Alot of homosexuals were raped by homosexuals as children


----------



## 80zephyr

JakeStarkey said:


> The following is a lie: "The dirty little secret is that the democrat party would risk the lives and sanity of American boys when they cave in to the homosexual lobbyists who think that radical homosexuals should be given free hunting grounds."
> 
> Neither party would risk the lives of children.
> 
> BSA is independent of either party: end of story.



Soooo. The pressure put on the BSA to accept gays in their ranks came from what group in America?

Mark


----------



## Rikurzhen

whitehall said:


> E+en the most tolerant country on earth like the US would not force little Girls like the Girl Scouts and the Brownies to be supervised by men. Most sane women and mothers would be horrified if a man supervised young girls at a dance or an outing. The dirty little secret is that the democrat party would risk the lives and sanity of American boys when they cave in to the homosexual lobbyists who think that radical homosexuals should be given free hunting grounds. God bless the BSA.



I was still young and single when the BSA case was going to the Supreme Court and was peeling off the liberal propaganda skin into which I had been immersed as a youth and I was surrounded by liberals and homosexuals in my environment. 

I put it quite plainly to about 20+ liberal couples complaining about the BSA at a dinner party - "What's the problem, why don't YOU GUYS form a troop as a stand alone organization and SEND YOUR KIDS on camping trips with some of the single gay guys we all know in our social circle. Awkward silence, the cluster broke up and people went and mingled elsewhere and I never did get an answer to my question.

See with liberals it's like this - it's fine for homosexuals to take OTHER PEOPLE'S KIDS on overnight camping trips. Liberals are very vocal in support of homosexual rights. When it comes to THEIR KIDS, no freaking way.


----------



## whitehall

Rikurzhen said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> E+en the most tolerant country on earth like the US would not force little Girls like the Girl Scouts and the Brownies to be supervised by men. Most sane women and mothers would be horrified if a man supervised young girls at a dance or an outing. The dirty little secret is that the democrat party would risk the lives and sanity of American boys when they cave in to the homosexual lobbyists who think that radical homosexuals should be given free hunting grounds. God bless the BSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was still young and single when the BSA case was going to the Supreme Court and was peeling off the liberal propaganda skin into which I had been immersed as a youth and I was surrounded by liberals and homosexuals in my environment.
> 
> I put it quite plainly to about 20+ liberal couples complaining about the BSA at a dinner party - "What's the problem, why don't YOU GUYS form a troop as a stand alone organization and SEND YOUR KIDS on camping trips with some of the single gay guys we all know in our social circle. Awkward silence, the cluster broke up and people went and mingled elsewhere and I never did get an answer to my question.
> 
> See with liberals it's like this - it's fine for homosexuals to take OTHER PEOPLE'S KIDS on overnight camping trips. Liberals are very vocal in support of homosexual rights. When it comes to THEIR KIDS, no freaking way.[/QUO
> 
> Absolutely. Somehow the liberal hypocrites would put everybody else's male child in jeopardy just so they could feel better about their mandatory left wing stance.
Click to expand...


----------



## Howey

Tank said:


> Alot of homosexuals were raped by homosexuals as children



Really? Got a source for that?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

80zephyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Logic and common sense are my guide. Just so you know, I have never said that the "general population" of gay men are pedophiles, but, I will state that gay men make up an inordinate share of the pedophile population.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define "inordinate share" and give links that back up your assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Inordinate share" means greater than the population of gay men. Stats show that about 4% of Americans consider themselves gay. We can assume about half are men, so that gay men make up about 2% of the general population.
> 
> Exposed: Homosexual Child Molesters - Article - Traditional Values Coalition
> 
> For example: In 1987, Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College conducted a ten-state study of sex abuse cases involving school teachers. He studied 199 cases. Of those, 122 male teachers had molested girls, while 14 female teachers had molested boys. He also discovered that 59 homosexual male teachers had molested boys and four female homosexual teachers had molested girls. *In other words, 32 percent of those child molestation cases involved homosexuals. Nearly a third of these cases come from only 1-2% of the population.*
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


Traditional Values Coalition isn't a scientific organization so much as Right-wing Christian Fundamentalist hate group.

List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as anti-LGBT hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The Traditional Values Coalition (TVC) is an American conservative Christian organization that represents, by its estimate, over 43,000 Christian churches throughout the United States of America. Headquartered in Washington, D.C., its belief is in Bible-based traditional values as "[a] moral code and behavior based upon the Old and New Testaments." The group considers traditional values to include a belief "that Jesus Christ is the Son of God and that the Lord has given us a rule book to live by: The Bible" and a commitment to "living, as far as it is possible, by the moral precepts taught by Jesus Christ and by the whole counsel of God as revealed in the Bible." The organization was founded by the Reverend Louis P. Sheldon who is the current chairman. His daughter Andrea Sheldon Lafferty is the executive director.[135]

The *Traditional Values Coalition has been labelled an anti-gay hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center.*[33] Tony Perkins asked SPLC to retract the hate group designation but the SPLC refused to back down stating the groups were *added to the list for spreading "known falsehoods  claims about LGBT people that have been thoroughly discredited by scientific authorities  and repeated, groundless name-calling.*""


----------



## Howey

Rikurzhen said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> E+en the most tolerant country on earth like the US would not force little Girls like the Girl Scouts and the Brownies to be supervised by men. Most sane women and mothers would be horrified if a man supervised young girls at a dance or an outing. The dirty little secret is that the democrat party would risk the lives and sanity of American boys when they cave in to the homosexual lobbyists who think that radical homosexuals should be given free hunting grounds. God bless the BSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was still young and single when the BSA case was going to the Supreme Court and was peeling off the liberal propaganda skin into which I had been immersed as a youth and I was surrounded by liberals and homosexuals in my environment.
> 
> I put it quite plainly to about 20+ liberal couples complaining about the BSA at a dinner party - "What's the problem, why don't YOU GUYS form a troop as a stand alone organization and SEND YOUR KIDS on camping trips with some of the single gay guys we all know in our social circle. Awkward silence, the cluster broke up and people went and mingled elsewhere and I never did get an answer to my question.
> 
> See with liberals it's like this - it's fine for homosexuals to take OTHER PEOPLE'S KIDS on overnight camping trips. Liberals are very vocal in support of homosexual rights. When it comes to THEIR KIDS, no freaking way.
Click to expand...


Silly me. I actually thought this thread would educate. Instead, all were getting is the same old homophobic fear.

It's no more dangerous for a gay man to take kids camping than a straight man. In fact, you most likely went camping with a gay male as a child and didn't even know it.


----------



## 80zephyr

Delta4Embassy said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "inordinate share" and give links that back up your assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Inordinate share" means greater than the population of gay men. Stats show that about 4% of Americans consider themselves gay. We can assume about half are men, so that gay men make up about 2% of the general population.
> 
> Exposed: Homosexual Child Molesters - Article - Traditional Values Coalition
> 
> For example: In 1987, Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College conducted a ten-state study of sex abuse cases involving school teachers. He studied 199 cases. Of those, 122 male teachers had molested girls, while 14 female teachers had molested boys. He also discovered that 59 homosexual male teachers had molested boys and four female homosexual teachers had molested girls. *In other words, 32 percent of those child molestation cases involved homosexuals. Nearly a third of these cases come from only 1-2% of the population.*
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Traditional Values Coalition isn't a scientific organization so much as Right-wing Christian Fundamentalist hate group.
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as anti-LGBT hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Traditional Values Coalition (TVC) is an American conservative Christian organization that represents, by its estimate, over 43,000 Christian churches throughout the United States of America. Headquartered in Washington, D.C., its belief is in Bible-based traditional values as "[a] moral code and behavior based upon the Old and New Testaments." The group considers traditional values to include a belief "that Jesus Christ is the Son of God and that the Lord has given us a rule book to live by: The Bible" and a commitment to "living, as far as it is possible, by the moral precepts taught by Jesus Christ and by the whole counsel of God as revealed in the Bible." The organization was founded by the Reverend Louis P. Sheldon who is the current chairman. His daughter Andrea Sheldon Lafferty is the executive director.[135]
> 
> The *Traditional Values Coalition has been labelled an anti-gay hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center.*[33] Tony Perkins asked SPLC to retract the hate group designation but the SPLC refused to back down stating the groups were *added to the list for spreading "known falsehoods &#8212; claims about LGBT people that have been thoroughly discredited by scientific authorities &#8212; and repeated, groundless name-calling.*""
Click to expand...


Hmm. Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College seems to be real(I checked). Whitman college is real. 

I would assume that he is being quoted correctly, or he would sue for slander.

Mark


----------



## Howey

Let's get back on topic.

Paedophiles are not homosexuals, as proven by the recent study I cited.

Did anyone read it?


----------



## 80zephyr

Howey said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> E+en the most tolerant country on earth like the US would not force little Girls like the Girl Scouts and the Brownies to be supervised by men. Most sane women and mothers would be horrified if a man supervised young girls at a dance or an outing. The dirty little secret is that the democrat party would risk the lives and sanity of American boys when they cave in to the homosexual lobbyists who think that radical homosexuals should be given free hunting grounds. God bless the BSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was still young and single when the BSA case was going to the Supreme Court and was peeling off the liberal propaganda skin into which I had been immersed as a youth and I was surrounded by liberals and homosexuals in my environment.
> 
> I put it quite plainly to about 20+ liberal couples complaining about the BSA at a dinner party - "What's the problem, why don't YOU GUYS form a troop as a stand alone organization and SEND YOUR KIDS on camping trips with some of the single gay guys we all know in our social circle. Awkward silence, the cluster broke up and people went and mingled elsewhere and I never did get an answer to my question.
> 
> See with liberals it's like this - it's fine for homosexuals to take OTHER PEOPLE'S KIDS on overnight camping trips. Liberals are very vocal in support of homosexual rights. When it comes to THEIR KIDS, no freaking way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Silly me. I actually thought this thread would educate. Instead, all were getting is the same old homophobic fear.
> 
> *It's no more dangerous for a gay man to take kids camping than a straight man.* In fact, you most likely went camping with a gay male as a child and didn't even know it.
Click to expand...


You would be wrong statistically. 

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

Howey said:


> Let's get back on topic.
> 
> Paedophiles are not homosexuals, as proven by the recent study I cited.
> 
> Did anyone read it?



Then why did they admit to being homosexuals according to my link?

Let me be more succinct.  If a pedophile can only be aroused by assaulting young boys, he is most definitely a homosexual pedophile.

Mark


----------



## whitehall

80zephyr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was still young and single when the BSA case was going to the Supreme Court and was peeling off the liberal propaganda skin into which I had been immersed as a youth and I was surrounded by liberals and homosexuals in my environment.
> 
> I put it quite plainly to about 20+ liberal couples complaining about the BSA at a dinner party - "What's the problem, why don't YOU GUYS form a troop as a stand alone organization and SEND YOUR KIDS on camping trips with some of the single gay guys we all know in our social circle. Awkward silence, the cluster broke up and people went and mingled elsewhere and I never did get an answer to my question.
> 
> See with liberals it's like this - it's fine for homosexuals to take OTHER PEOPLE'S KIDS on overnight camping trips. Liberals are very vocal in support of homosexual rights. When it comes to THEIR KIDS, no freaking way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly me. I actually thought this thread would educate. Instead, all were getting is the same old homophobic fear.
> 
> *It's no more dangerous for a gay man to take kids camping than a straight man.* In fact, you most likely went camping with a gay male as a child and didn't even know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You would be wrong statistically.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


You might have gone camping with a homosexual man (as a boy) but (thankfully) you didn't know it but about a million mothers would be horrified if a man was responsible for their daughters camp. What does that tell you? The homosexual lobby tells parents that their boys  have nothing to fear from homosexual counselors ?


----------



## DriftingSand

JakeStarkey said:


> The following is a lie: "The dirty little secret is that the democrat party would risk the lives and sanity of American boys when they cave in to the homosexual lobbyists who think that radical homosexuals should be given free hunting grounds."
> 
> Neither party would risk the lives of children.
> 
> BSA is independent of either party: end of story.



I'm glad we agree that the BSA has a right to ban homosexuals from leadership "positions."  When a person takes one step into the land of perversion then there's always that possibility that they take a second and third step.  I wouldn't want my son to be someone's conquest.


----------



## Howey

80zephyr said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Logic and common sense are my guide. Just so you know, I have never said that the "general population" of gay men are pedophiles, but, I will state that gay men make up an inordinate share of the pedophile population.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Define "inordinate share" and give links that back up your assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Inordinate share" means greater than the population of gay men. Stats show that about 4% of Americans consider themselves gay. We can assume about half are men, so that gay men make up about 2% of the general population.
> 
> Exposed: Homosexual Child Molesters - Article - Traditional Values Coalition
> 
> For example: In 1987, Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College conducted a ten-state study of sex abuse cases involving school teachers. He studied 199 cases. Of those, 122 male teachers had molested girls, while 14 female teachers had molested boys. He also discovered that 59 homosexual male teachers had molested boys and four female homosexual teachers had molested girls. *In other words, 32 percent of those child molestation cases involved homosexuals. Nearly a third of these cases come from only 1-2% of the population.*
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


Your Dr Rubin ' s report has been debunked by every scientific and psychiatric study since and was proven to be a shoddy, based piece of shit.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

80zephyr said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Inordinate share" means greater than the population of gay men. Stats show that about 4% of Americans consider themselves gay. We can assume about half are men, so that gay men make up about 2% of the general population.
> 
> Exposed: Homosexual Child Molesters - Article - Traditional Values Coalition
> 
> For example: In 1987, Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College conducted a ten-state study of sex abuse cases involving school teachers. He studied 199 cases. Of those, 122 male teachers had molested girls, while 14 female teachers had molested boys. He also discovered that 59 homosexual male teachers had molested boys and four female homosexual teachers had molested girls. *In other words, 32 percent of those child molestation cases involved homosexuals. Nearly a third of these cases come from only 1-2% of the population.*
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional Values Coalition isn't a scientific organization so much as Right-wing Christian Fundamentalist hate group.
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as anti-LGBT hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Traditional Values Coalition (TVC) is an American conservative Christian organization that represents, by its estimate, over 43,000 Christian churches throughout the United States of America. Headquartered in Washington, D.C., its belief is in Bible-based traditional values as "[a] moral code and behavior based upon the Old and New Testaments." The group considers traditional values to include a belief "that Jesus Christ is the Son of God and that the Lord has given us a rule book to live by: The Bible" and a commitment to "living, as far as it is possible, by the moral precepts taught by Jesus Christ and by the whole counsel of God as revealed in the Bible." The organization was founded by the Reverend Louis P. Sheldon who is the current chairman. His daughter Andrea Sheldon Lafferty is the executive director.[135]
> 
> The *Traditional Values Coalition has been labelled an anti-gay hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center.*[33] Tony Perkins asked SPLC to retract the hate group designation but the SPLC refused to back down stating the groups were *added to the list for spreading "known falsehoods  claims about LGBT people that have been thoroughly discredited by scientific authorities  and repeated, groundless name-calling.*""
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm. Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College seems top be real(I checked). Whitman college is real.
> 
> I would assume that he is being quoted correctly, or he would sue for slander.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


Seriously? You're making this too easy you realize that right? You're actually on my side, but pretending to be on their side or something? 

Try Googling 'Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College discredited'


----------



## Delta4Embassy

This quote btw,

"For example: In 1987, Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College conducted a ten-state study of sex abuse cases involving school teachers. He studied 199 cases. Of those, 122 male teachers had molested girls, while 14 female teachers had molested boys. He also discovered that 59 homosexual male teachers had molested boys and four female homosexual teachers had molested girls. In other words, 32 percent of those child molestation cases involved homosexuals. Nearly a third of these cases come from only 1-2% of the population."

comes up every where that also mentions Dr. Rubin's discreditation.


----------



## Howey

80zephyr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get back on topic.
> 
> Paedophiles are not homosexuals, as proven by the recent study I cited.
> 
> Did anyone read it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did they admit to being homosexuals according to my link?
> 
> Let me be more succinct.  If a pedophile can only be aroused by assaulting young boys, he is most definitely a homosexual pedophile.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


Your "study" is a debunked sham put out thirty years ago by a kook at a small ecumenical college in Walla Walla Washington who's only other claim to fame was dressing up in outrageous costumes and cheerleaders the girls basketball team.

Now disprove my study.


----------



## Howey

Delta4Embassy said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional Values Coalition isn't a scientific organization so much as Right-wing Christian Fundamentalist hate group.
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as anti-LGBT hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Traditional Values Coalition (TVC) is an American conservative Christian organization that represents, by its estimate, over 43,000 Christian churches throughout the United States of America. Headquartered in Washington, D.C., its belief is in Bible-based traditional values as "[a] moral code and behavior based upon the Old and New Testaments." The group considers traditional values to include a belief "that Jesus Christ is the Son of God and that the Lord has given us a rule book to live by: The Bible" and a commitment to "living, as far as it is possible, by the moral precepts taught by Jesus Christ and by the whole counsel of God as revealed in the Bible." The organization was founded by the Reverend Louis P. Sheldon who is the current chairman. His daughter Andrea Sheldon Lafferty is the executive director.[135]
> 
> The *Traditional Values Coalition has been labelled an anti-gay hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center.*[33] Tony Perkins asked SPLC to retract the hate group designation but the SPLC refused to back down stating the groups were *added to the list for spreading "known falsehoods  claims about LGBT people that have been thoroughly discredited by scientific authorities  and repeated, groundless name-calling.*""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College seems top be real(I checked). Whitman college is real.
> 
> I would assume that he is being quoted correctly, or he would sue for slander.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? You're making this too easy you realize that right? You're actually on my side, but pretending to be on their side or something?
> 
> Try Googling 'Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College discredited'
Click to expand...



The level of ignorance in this thread by the homophobes is staggering....


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Howey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get back on topic.
> 
> Paedophiles are not homosexuals, as proven by the recent study I cited.
> 
> Did anyone read it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did they admit to being homosexuals according to my link?
> 
> Let me be more succinct.  If a pedophile can only be aroused by assaulting young boys, he is most definitely a homosexual pedophile.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "study" is a debunked sham put out thirty years ago by a kook at a small ecumenical college in Walla Walla Washington who's only other claim to fame was dressing up in outrageous costumes and cheerleaders the girls basketball team.
> 
> Now disprove my study.
Click to expand...


Is that a real place? Walla walla Washington? Because I remember it from old 50s Bugs Bunny cartoons.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Howey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College seems top be real(I checked). Whitman college is real.
> 
> I would assume that he is being quoted correctly, or he would sue for slander.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You're making this too easy you realize that right? You're actually on my side, but pretending to be on their side or something?
> 
> Try Googling 'Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College discredited'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The level of ignorance in this thread by the homophobes is staggering....
Click to expand...


Keep thinking "they can't be this stupid, they must be spies or something" False flag operatives like, pretending to be homophobes, citing ridiculous long discredited sources just to make that side of the arguement look silly.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Delta4Embassy said:


> The *Traditional Values Coalition has been labelled an anti-gay hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center*


*

Anyone who links to the Southern Poverty Law Center signals to me that they've got a screw loose and shouldn't be taken seriously.

Picking up women and having sex with them is now a hate-crime. The Southern Poverty Law Center Is Now Writing About Pickup Artists as Hate Groups*


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Rikurzhen said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Traditional Values Coalition has been labelled an anti-gay hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Anyone who links to the Southern Poverty Law Center signals to me that they've got a screw loose and shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> Picking up women and having sex with them is now a hate-crime. The Southern Poverty Law Center Is Now Writing About Pickup Artists as Hate Groups*
Click to expand...

*

Oh here I thought you were alluding to this:

"Christian groups are celebrating with the news that the Federal Bureau of Investigation appears to have scrubbed the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) from its hate crimes webpage, where the controversial group was listed as a resource and referred to as a partner in public outreach.

A letter to the U.S. Department of Justice, drafted by Lieutenant General (Ret.) William G. Boykin, Executive Vice President of the Family Research Council (FRC), calls such an association "completely unacceptable."

Signed by fourteen other conservative and Christian leaders, the letter calls SPLC "a heavily politicized organization producing inaccurate and biased data on 'hate groups'  not hate crimes.""
FBI Dumps Southern Poverty Law Center as Hate Crimes Resource

...Guy who pushed for it's removal from the FBI site was among the groups designated as hate groups so consider the source, and the clout of such groups in US politics.*


----------



## Delta4Embassy

As it happened, FBI didn't drop SPLC:

No, The FBI Hasn't Ditched The Southern Poverty Law Center | Blog | Media Matters for America

If you google around for sites you're more inclined to believe than an admittedly liberal one you'll notice if the FBI dropped SPLC ina ny way they themselves don't know anything about it.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Delta4Embassy said:


> As it happened, FBI didn't drop SPLC:
> 
> No, The FBI Hasn't Ditched The Southern Poverty Law Center | Blog | Media Matters for America
> 
> If you google around for sites you're more inclined to believe than an admittedly liberal one you'll notice if the FBI dropped SPLC ina ny way they themselves don't know anything about it.



I'm not talking about the FBI, I'm talking about YOU. YOU linked to them as a credible source. That reflects badly on YOU. The FBI has nothing to do with this thread.

The game being played here is your deferral to an outside group which renders judgment on the acceptability of groups - "they're good, they're bad" and that you're letting other people do your thinking and judging for you strongly signals to me that I'm not going to get much out of a conversation with YOU because YOUR thoughts are predigested pablum which has been certified by others.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Rikurzhen said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it happened, FBI didn't drop SPLC:
> 
> No, The FBI Hasn't Ditched The Southern Poverty Law Center | Blog | Media Matters for America
> 
> If you google around for sites you're more inclined to believe than an admittedly liberal one you'll notice if the FBI dropped SPLC ina ny way they themselves don't know anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the FBI, I'm talking about YOU. YOU linked to them as a credible source. That reflects badly on YOU. The FBI has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> The game being played here is your deferral to an outside group which renders judgment on the acceptability of groups - "they're good, they're bad" and that you're letting other people do your thinking and judging for you strongly signals to me that I'm not going to get much out of a conversation with YOU because YOUR thoughts are predigested pablum which has been certified by others.
Click to expand...


FBI seems to regard them as a credible source. Good enough for me. 

I think what's really going on is I blew your attempt at posting a discredited source and that made you upset. And all you can do now is attack me like a child on the playground. Do as you will. Wanna fight go ahead, wanna call me more names, go ahead, wanna run away as others have wisely done, that might be your best bet.


----------



## Rikurzhen

Delta4Embassy said:


> I think what's really going on is I blew your attempt at posting a discredited source and that made you upset.



This should be interesting. What source was I attempting to post that you discredited and how did you discredit this source which you claim I was attempting to post?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Howey said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dissapprove of a human's sexual orientation and thus you wish to see them murdered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a crime.  So yeah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a crime?
Click to expand...


No, idiot, molesting children is. Why are you confused?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Howey said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its a crime.  So yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's obvious the trolls haven't read the study I linked to inasmuch as it debunks every one of their ignorant talking points.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Are they as scared of the truth as they are homosexuality?
Click to expand...


You are the poster that just confused somebody who said that pedophilia is a crime with them claiming homosexuality is. Does that make you a troll or an idiot?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Howey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College seems top be real(I checked). Whitman college is real.
> 
> I would assume that he is being quoted correctly, or he would sue for slander.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You're making this too easy you realize that right? You're actually on my side, but pretending to be on their side or something?
> 
> Try Googling 'Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College discredited'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The level of ignorance in this thread by the homophobes is staggering....
Click to expand...


Your is almost equal to theirs, even if you don't know it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> As it happened, FBI didn't drop SPLC:
> 
> No, The FBI Hasn't Ditched The Southern Poverty Law Center | Blog | Media Matters for America
> 
> If you google around for sites you're more inclined to believe than an admittedly liberal one you'll notice if the FBI dropped SPLC ina ny way they themselves don't know anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the FBI, I'm talking about YOU. YOU linked to them as a credible source. That reflects badly on YOU. The FBI has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> The game being played here is your deferral to an outside group which renders judgment on the acceptability of groups - "they're good, they're bad" and that you're letting other people do your thinking and judging for you strongly signals to me that I'm not going to get much out of a conversation with YOU because YOUR thoughts are predigested pablum which has been certified by others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FBI seems to regard them as a credible source. Good enough for me.
> 
> I think what's really going on is I blew your attempt at posting a discredited source and that made you upset. And all you can do now is attack me like a child on the playground. Do as you will. Wanna fight go ahead, wanna call me more names, go ahead, wanna run away as others have wisely done, that might be your best bet.
Click to expand...


The FBI brags about stopping terrorists plots it makes up, that tells me all I need to know about the FBI.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Quantum Windbag said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the FBI, I'm talking about YOU. YOU linked to them as a credible source. That reflects badly on YOU. The FBI has nothing to do with this thread.
> 
> The game being played here is your deferral to an outside group which renders judgment on the acceptability of groups - "they're good, they're bad" and that you're letting other people do your thinking and judging for you strongly signals to me that I'm not going to get much out of a conversation with YOU because YOUR thoughts are predigested pablum which has been certified by others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FBI seems to regard them as a credible source. Good enough for me.
> 
> I think what's really going on is I blew your attempt at posting a discredited source and that made you upset. And all you can do now is attack me like a child on the playground. Do as you will. Wanna fight go ahead, wanna call me more names, go ahead, wanna run away as others have wisely done, that might be your best bet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The FBI brags about stopping terrorists plots it makes up, that tells me all I need to know about the FBI.
Click to expand...


Pick up your phone and to the dialtone say that, I dare you.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Delta4Embassy said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> FBI seems to regard them as a credible source. Good enough for me.
> 
> I think what's really going on is I blew your attempt at posting a discredited source and that made you upset. And all you can do now is attack me like a child on the playground. Do as you will. Wanna fight go ahead, wanna call me more names, go ahead, wanna run away as others have wisely done, that might be your best bet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The FBI brags about stopping terrorists plots it makes up, that tells me all I need to know about the FBI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pick up your phone and to the dialtone say that, I dare you.
Click to expand...


Are you under the delusion that the FBI doesn't read the posts on this forum? I'm not.


----------



## Howey

Quantum Windbag said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's obvious the trolls haven't read the study I linked to inasmuch as it debunks every one of their ignorant talking points.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Are they as scared of the truth as they are homosexuality?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the poster that just confused somebody who said that pedophilia is a crime with them claiming homosexuality is. Does that make you a troll or an idiot?
Click to expand...




Quantum Windbag said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You're making this too easy you realize that right? You're actually on my side, but pretending to be on their side or something?
> 
> Try Googling 'Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College discredited'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The level of ignorance in this thread by the homophobes is staggering....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your is almost equal to theirs, even if you don't know it.
Click to expand...



Put away the crack and go to bed. You're blabbering is senseless.


----------



## Sunni Man

There is only *one *reason that sodomites want to be scout leaders in the BSA.   .....


----------



## 80zephyr

whitehall said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly me. I actually thought this thread would educate. Instead, all were getting is the same old homophobic fear.
> 
> *It's no more dangerous for a gay man to take kids camping than a straight man.* In fact, you most likely went camping with a gay male as a child and didn't even know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would be wrong statistically.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might have gone camping with a homosexual man (as a boy) but (thankfully) you didn't know it but about a million mothers would be horrified if a man was responsible for their daughters camp. What does that tell you? *The homosexual lobby tells parents that their boys  have nothing to fear from homosexual counselors *?
Click to expand...


Amazing, isn't it? The posters here would feel the same way about their daughters doing an overnight with a male counselor, yet they would force the BSA to admit homosexuals to put their sons at risk.

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

Howey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Define "inordinate share" and give links that back up your assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Inordinate share" means greater than the population of gay men. Stats show that about 4% of Americans consider themselves gay. We can assume about half are men, so that gay men make up about 2% of the general population.
> 
> Exposed: Homosexual Child Molesters - Article - Traditional Values Coalition
> 
> For example: In 1987, Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College conducted a ten-state study of sex abuse cases involving school teachers. He studied 199 cases. Of those, 122 male teachers had molested girls, while 14 female teachers had molested boys. He also discovered that 59 homosexual male teachers had molested boys and four female homosexual teachers had molested girls. *In other words, 32 percent of those child molestation cases involved homosexuals. Nearly a third of these cases come from only 1-2% of the population.*
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your Dr Rubin ' s report has been debunked by every scientific and psychiatric study since and was proven to be a shoddy, based piece of shit.
Click to expand...


Ah, the world of science today. Grand, isn't it? Just about every study on everything controversial has been "debunked". 

See, we can get any results we want by skewing statistics, fabricating reasons, etc.

Maybe you could show us how you can debunk a simple premise?

The premise being, was the molester a heterosexual or a homosexual?

If you can find me a link to such a rebuttal, I would like to see it.

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

Delta4Embassy said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Traditional Values Coalition isn't a scientific organization so much as Right-wing Christian Fundamentalist hate group.
> 
> List of organizations designated by the Southern Poverty Law Center as anti-LGBT hate groups - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Traditional Values Coalition (TVC) is an American conservative Christian organization that represents, by its estimate, over 43,000 Christian churches throughout the United States of America. Headquartered in Washington, D.C., its belief is in Bible-based traditional values as "[a] moral code and behavior based upon the Old and New Testaments." The group considers traditional values to include a belief "that Jesus Christ is the Son of God and that the Lord has given us a rule book to live by: The Bible" and a commitment to "living, as far as it is possible, by the moral precepts taught by Jesus Christ and by the whole counsel of God as revealed in the Bible." The organization was founded by the Reverend Louis P. Sheldon who is the current chairman. His daughter Andrea Sheldon Lafferty is the executive director.[135]
> 
> The *Traditional Values Coalition has been labelled an anti-gay hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center.*[33] Tony Perkins asked SPLC to retract the hate group designation but the SPLC refused to back down stating the groups were *added to the list for spreading "known falsehoods  claims about LGBT people that have been thoroughly discredited by scientific authorities  and repeated, groundless name-calling.*""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College seems top be real(I checked). Whitman college is real.
> 
> I would assume that he is being quoted correctly, or he would sue for slander.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? You're making this too easy you realize that right? You're actually on my side, but pretending to be on their side or something?
> 
> Try Googling 'Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College discredited'
Click to expand...


I"m sure there are plenty of links claiming such. Tell me, how does one discredit a study where the aim is to identify the sexual tendencies of the molesters involved?

Seems it would be a simple enough "study", would it not? 

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

Howey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get back on topic.
> 
> Paedophiles are not homosexuals, as proven by the recent study I cited.
> 
> Did anyone read it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did they admit to being homosexuals according to my link?
> 
> Let me be more succinct.  If a pedophile can only be aroused by assaulting young boys, he is most definitely a homosexual pedophile.
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your "study" is a debunked sham put out thirty years ago by a kook at a small ecumenical college in Walla Walla Washington who's only other claim to fame was dressing up in outrageous costumes and cheerleaders the girls basketball team.
> 
> *Now disprove my study.*
Click to expand...


Why? You haven't dis-proven mine yet? You claim to have proof, but where is it?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

Howey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College seems top be real(I checked). Whitman college is real.
> 
> I would assume that he is being quoted correctly, or he would sue for slander.
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You're making this too easy you realize that right? You're actually on my side, but pretending to be on their side or something?
> 
> Try Googling 'Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College discredited'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The level of ignorance in this thread by the homophobes is staggering...*.
Click to expand...


Alinsky would be proud of you. If you don't like the subject, "kill the messenger".

If you are here to debate, lets do so. If all you have left is name calling, I can ascertain that you have no facts to back you up.

Which is it?

Mark


----------



## 80zephyr

Delta4Embassy said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The *Traditional Values Coalition has been labelled an anti-gay hate group by the Southern Poverty Law Center*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Anyone who links to the Southern Poverty Law Center signals to me that they've got a screw loose and shouldn't be taken seriously.
> 
> Picking up women and having sex with them is now a hate-crime. The Southern Poverty Law Center Is Now Writing About Pickup Artists as Hate Groups*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> Oh here I thought you were alluding to this:
> 
> "Christian groups are celebrating with the news that the Federal Bureau of Investigation appears to have scrubbed the Southern Poverty Law Center (SPLC) from its hate crimes webpage, where the controversial group was listed as a resource and referred to as a partner in public outreach.
> 
> A letter to the U.S. Department of Justice, drafted by Lieutenant General (Ret.) William G. Boykin, Executive Vice President of the Family Research Council (FRC), calls such an association "completely unacceptable."
> 
> Signed by fourteen other conservative and Christian leaders, the letter calls SPLC "a heavily politicized organization producing inaccurate and biased data on 'hate groups'  not hate crimes.""
> FBI Dumps Southern Poverty Law Center as Hate Crimes Resource
> 
> ...Guy who pushed for it's removal from the FBI site was among the groups designated as hate groups so consider the source, and the clout of such groups in US politics.*
Click to expand...

*


And? Because the guy "pushed" for it, he got his wish? Or, did he push for it, and after an investigation, did the FBI decide he was right?

Tell me, when the  American Psychiatric Association changed the classification for homosexuality from deviant to normal, who "pushed" for that change?

Should we now "consider the source" ?

Mark*


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Your Dr Rubin ' s report has been debunked by every scientific and psychiatric study since and was proven to be a shoddy, based piece of shit."

And "See, we can get any results we want by skewing statistics, fabricating reasons, etc."

That is exactly what Dr. Rubin did: skew the stats to get the results he wanted.

Interestingly, he found homosexual adults mostly molest children of their own sex, and heterosexual adults mostly molest children of the opposite sex.


----------



## Howey

80zephyr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Inordinate share" means greater than the population of gay men. Stats show that about 4% of Americans consider themselves gay. We can assume about half are men, so that gay men make up about 2% of the general population.
> 
> Exposed: Homosexual Child Molesters - Article - Traditional Values Coalition
> 
> For example: In 1987, Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College conducted a ten-state study of sex abuse cases involving school teachers. He studied 199 cases. Of those, 122 male teachers had molested girls, while 14 female teachers had molested boys. He also discovered that 59 homosexual male teachers had molested boys and four female homosexual teachers had molested girls. *In other words, 32 percent of those child molestation cases involved homosexuals. Nearly a third of these cases come from only 1-2% of the population.*
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Dr Rubin ' s report has been debunked by every scientific and psychiatric study since and was proven to be a shoddy, based piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the world of science today. Grand, isn't it? Just about every study on everything controversial has been "debunked".
> 
> See, we can get any results we want by skewing statistics, fabricating reasons, etc.
> 
> Maybe you could show us how you can debunk a simple premise?
> 
> The premise being, was the molester a heterosexual or a homosexual?
> 
> If you can find me a link to such a rebuttal, I would like to see it.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


I already found a link. It's in my OP.

You're not very smart are you?


----------



## Howey

80zephyr said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? You're making this too easy you realize that right? You're actually on my side, but pretending to be on their side or something?
> 
> Try Googling 'Dr. Stephen Rubin of Whitman College discredited'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The level of ignorance in this thread by the homophobes is staggering...*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alinsky would be proud of you. If you don't like the subject, "kill the messenger".
> 
> If you are here to debate, lets do so. If all you have left is name calling, I can ascertain that you have no facts to back you up.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


Calling a homophobes a homophobes isn't name calling. It's telling the truth.

In order to justify your fear of homosexuality,  you had to search google for an inane, debunked theory commissioned by a hate group to allay your fears.


----------



## JakeStarkey

80Zephyr is a devoted follower of Saul Alinsky as he uses SA's time proven tactics to demonize the opposition when unable to challenge the evidence.


----------



## Sunni Man

Faggots insisting they aren't pedophiles and thus they should be allowed to befriend and be alone with young boys.

Is like a fox telling the farmer he doesn't like the taste of chicken, so it would be safe for him to spend the night in the hen house.   .....


----------



## DriftingSand

> No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual



A homosexual pedophile IS a homosexual.


----------



## DriftingSand

Sunni Man said:


> Faggots insisting they aren't pedophiles and thus they should be allowed to befriend and be alone with young boys.
> 
> Is like a fox telling the farmer he doesn't like the taste of chicken, so it would be safe for him to spend the night in the hen house.   .....



It does appear to be the goal of many.  

Parents -- watch your kids and know who their teachers are.  Just a friendly warning.


----------



## Sunni Man

I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.

And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..

The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....


----------



## shart_attack

Sunni Man said:


> I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.
> 
> And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..
> 
> The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....



It's kinda sorta tantamount to allowing a Muslim apologist to have control of the US's nuclear suitcase  and then when the country has been repeatedly raped and all its legitimate allies (_especially_ Israel) molested by said apologist, they wonder what went wrong.


----------



## Sunni Man

shart_attack said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.
> 
> And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..
> 
> The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda sorta tantamount to allowing a Muslim apologist to have control of the US's nuclear suitcase  and then when the country has been repeatedly raped and all its legitimate allies especially Israel molested by said apologist, they wonder what went wrong.
Click to expand...

Massive off topic analogy fail.......but do carry on.  ....


----------



## GHook93

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...


I think this is a PC dodge. If you are a pedophile that likes young girls then you are hetro, if you like young boys then you area  homo and if you like both you are a bi.  

However, I think we can all agree that if you like having sex with young children, you are a sick fuck, an inhuman bastard, the lowest of the low, a coward and will one day burn in hell.


----------



## DriftingSand

Sunni Man said:


> I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.
> 
> And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..
> 
> The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....



One of the reasons there seems to be a rise in the homo population is for that very reason -- parents allowing their innocent, impressionable kids around the homo lurkers.


----------



## Ravi

Sunni Man said:


> I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.
> 
> And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..
> 
> The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....


I feels sorry for conservative twits that let their young children be alone with "straight" males and then wonder why the kid got raped.


----------



## Sunni Man

Ravi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.
> 
> And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..
> 
> The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....
> 
> 
> 
> I feels sorry for conservative twits that let their young children be alone with "straight" males and then wonder why the kid got raped.
Click to expand...

Although parents shouldn't allow their children to be alone with other adults.

Simple logic will tell you that it's far more safer for children to be around straight males than homos.   ....


----------



## GHook93

Ravi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.
> 
> And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..
> 
> The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....
> 
> 
> 
> I feels sorry for conservative twits that let their young children be alone with "straight" males and then wonder why the kid got raped.
Click to expand...


Why does it have to be children of conservative kids. I feel sorry for any kid that gets raped? Actually I feel for nearly any person that get raped (I make exception for some evil people in jail  ). 

They are horrific crimes! Ravi being bipartisan isn't such a bad thing you should try it once in a while!


----------



## Ravi

GHook93 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.
> 
> And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..
> 
> The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....
> 
> 
> 
> I feels sorry for conservative twits that let their young children be alone with "straight" males and then wonder why the kid got raped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does it have to be children of conservative kids. I feel sorry for any kid that gets raped? Actually I feel for nearly any person that get raped (I make exception for some evil people in jail  ).
> 
> They are horrific crimes! Ravi being bipartisan isn't such a bad thing you should try it once in a while!
Click to expand...

Tell it to Sunni.

Fact of the matter is I know two straight men who sexually abused both male and female underaged children. In both cases I, and many others, were absolutely floored that they did so as there was no indication of what shits they were.

Point being, don't leave your kids alone with anyone until they can defend themselves.


----------



## R.D.

Ravi said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.
> 
> And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..
> 
> The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....
> 
> 
> 
> I feels sorry for conservative twits that let their young children be alone with "straight" males and then wonder why the kid got raped.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know, right.

Because when its liberal parents whose kids get it its an expression of love


----------



## GHook93

Sunni Man said:


> I feel sorry for the children of liberal parents who allow their kids to be around homos because it's the PC thing to do.


I feel I am more conservative than liberal. I bring my kids around my gay aunt, not because she is gay, but because she is a great person. I trust her not harming my kids than most other people.




Sunni Man said:


> And then when the young child is molested by a faggot they stupidly trusted to be alone with their young boy..


Evil people harm kids. Whether they are straight or gay, there is always one constant, the pedophile is evil. You should always be well aware of who you let around your kids with. I am glad I have been able to make enough money where my wife can stay home with my kids. An evil person can do horrendous things and not be a pedophile. You see the videos of babysitters and nannies beating the shit out of kids and even killing them. You see evil people kidnap kids and torture and murder them. 




Sunni Man said:


> The parents can't seem to figure out what went wrong?    .....



Usually a person who molests someone's child is someone the parents know and trust. Most of the time it's not an openly gay person. Many times it's careless parents.


----------



## JakeStarkey

DriftingSand said:


> No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A homosexual pedophile IS a homosexual.
Click to expand...


As is a heterosexual pedophile IS a heterosexual.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

JakeStarkey said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A homosexual pedophile IS a homosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is a heterosexual pedophile IS a heterosexual.
Click to expand...


Which raises an interesting question: Now that pedophilia is considered a sexual orientation, can people be two orientations concurrently? Like homosexual and pedophile, or heterosexual and pedophile? And what happens if people arrested for pedophile-related crimes claim to be pedophile and as such are entitled to legal recognition and protections like homosexuals arrested for homosexual acts before that was legalized?


----------



## Howey

Delta4Embassy said:


> Which raises an interesting question: Now that pedophilia is considered a sexual orientation,



Actually, it isn't. That was an error and has been corrected.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Howey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which raises an interesting question: Now that pedophilia is considered a sexual orientation,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it isn't. That was an error and has been corrected.
Click to expand...


Actually it wasn't an error so much as widely unpopular and pressure forced them to change it. 

What is or isn't in the DSM is a matter of popular voting. Studies get conducted, people review it, then vote on whether to incorporate the data into DSM. In this case, there were studies showing pedo/hebe/ebopophelia (or whatever) resembled sexual orientations. 

Numerous groups from across the spectrum went absolutely ballistic. And justifiably so. So the APA ammended the reclassification. 

Wasn't a typo sorta error, just incredibly unwise in the first place.


----------



## GHook93

JakeStarkey said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A homosexual pedophile IS a homosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As is a heterosexual pedophile IS a heterosexual.
Click to expand...


And the reverse is also true as DriftingSand stated. I don't think it makes a difference. Is a pedophile somehow less evil if he only rapes little girls and not little boys. In my views, all pedophiles are scum of the earth!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

GHook93 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> A homosexual pedophile IS a homosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As is a heterosexual pedophile IS a heterosexual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the reverse is also true as DriftingSand stated. I don't think it makes a difference. Is a pedophile somehow less evil if he only rapes little girls and not little boys. In my views, all pedophiles are scum of the earth!
Click to expand...


Pedophiles who break the law should be punished. But in trying to combat that problem I'd like to try and figure out those who do offend. A non-offending pedophile is no more objectionable than a heterosexual who never offends. That's my thing.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Delta4Embassy said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is a heterosexual pedophile IS a heterosexual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the reverse is also true as DriftingSand stated. I don't think it makes a difference. Is a pedophile somehow less evil if he only rapes little girls and not little boys. In my views, all pedophiles are scum of the earth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pedophiles who break the law should be punished. But in trying to combat that problem I'd like to try and figure out those who do offend. A non-offending pedophile is no more objectionable than a heterosexual who never offends. That's my thing.
Click to expand...


You want to study criminals.  Understandable.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

JakeStarkey said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the reverse is also true as DriftingSand stated. I don't think it makes a difference. Is a pedophile somehow less evil if he only rapes little girls and not little boys. In my views, all pedophiles are scum of the earth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedophiles who break the law should be punished. But in trying to combat that problem I'd like to try and figure out those who do offend. A non-offending pedophile is no more objectionable than a heterosexual who never offends. That's my thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to study criminals.  Understandable.
Click to expand...


Reasons for crime more so than the criminals themselves. 

After WWII and the Holocaust a lot of study began into how that sort of thign happens. Ironically, much of it by the Germans themselves. And I think that sort of research is valuable as it may have applicaitons into every other facet of criminality. If we come up with criteria or risk factors where we associate this, that, and that other thing with becomming criminals, maybe we can nip things inthe bud before they go too far.

I'd rather work on preventing criminality in the first place, than handling it after the fact like.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Howey said:


> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The level of ignorance in this thread by the homophobes is staggering...*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alinsky would be proud of you. If you don't like the subject, "kill the messenger".
> 
> If you are here to debate, lets do so. If all you have left is name calling, I can ascertain that you have no facts to back you up.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Mark
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling a homophobes a homophobes isn't name calling. It's telling the truth.
> 
> In order to justify your fear of homosexuality,  you had to search google for an inane, debunked theory commissioned by a hate group to allay your fears.
Click to expand...


Calling everyone who challenges your premise a homophobe, or accusing them of being homosexual, is name calling. 

By the way, the fact that SPLC labels someone a hate group does not, in and of itself, make them a hate group.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Quantum Windbag said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alinsky would be proud of you. If you don't like the subject, "kill the messenger".
> 
> If you are here to debate, lets do so. If all you have left is name calling, I can ascertain that you have no facts to back you up.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a homophobes a homophobes isn't name calling. It's telling the truth.
> 
> In order to justify your fear of homosexuality,  you had to search google for an inane, debunked theory commissioned by a hate group to allay your fears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Calling everyone who challenges your premise a homophobe, or accusing them of being homosexual, is name calling.
> 
> By the way, the fact that SPLC labels someone a hate group does not, in and of itself, make them a hate group.
Click to expand...


QWB, by his words and his name calling here, is a homophobe.


----------



## Howey

JakeStarkey said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a homophobes a homophobes isn't name calling. It's telling the truth.
> 
> In order to justify your fear of homosexuality,  you had to search google for an inane, debunked theory commissioned by a hate group to allay your fears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling everyone who challenges your premise a homophobe, or accusing them of being homosexual, is name calling.
> 
> By the way, the fact that SPLC labels someone a hate group does not, in and of itself, make them a hate group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QWB, by his words and his name calling here, is a homophobe.
Click to expand...


Correct.


----------



## Sunni Man

Fudge packers and pedophiles are just two sides of the same pervert coin.    ....


----------



## Howey

Sunni Man said:


> Fudge packers and pedophiles are just two sides of the same pervert coin.    ....



Can't name names?


----------



## Quantum Windbag

JakeStarkey said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling a homophobes a homophobes isn't name calling. It's telling the truth.
> 
> In order to justify your fear of homosexuality,  you had to search google for an inane, debunked theory commissioned by a hate group to allay your fears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calling everyone who challenges your premise a homophobe, or accusing them of being homosexual, is name calling.
> 
> By the way, the fact that SPLC labels someone a hate group does not, in and of itself, make them a hate group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QWB, by his words and his name calling here, is a homophobe.
Click to expand...


Jake, by his words and actions, is an idiot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Howey said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Calling everyone who challenges your premise a homophobe, or accusing them of being homosexual, is name calling.
> 
> By the way, the fact that SPLC labels someone a hate group does not, in and of itself, make them a hate group.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QWB, by his words and his name calling here, is a homophobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.
Click to expand...


Funny how, out of the tow of us, you are the one that uses sexual preference as an insult, isn't it?


----------



## Noomi

Tank said:


> I'm sure this will help all the little boys raped by homosexuals feel better



I knew there would be at one person who chose to remain ignorant.


----------



## Sunni Man

Howey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fudge packers and pedophiles are just two sides of the same pervert coin.    ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't name names?
Click to expand...

That would be against the rules.

But the guilty know who they are........


----------



## JakeStarkey

It's against the rules if you infer ALL gays are pedophiles, because that means you are calling every gay on the board a pedophile.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

JakeStarkey said:


> It's against the rules if you infer ALL gays are pedophiles, because that means you are calling every gay on the board a pedophile.



Sounds like the six degrees of separation game.


----------



## Katzndogz

Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Katzndogz said:


> Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.



Nope it won't.


----------



## Howey

Katzndogz said:


> Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.



No it won't.


----------



## R.D.

Katzndogz said:


> Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.



Yes some are, as are hetros.  

As for mainstreaming pedophilia....progressives, duh!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

R.D. said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes some are, as are hetros.
> 
> As for mainstreaming pedophilia....progressives, duh!
Click to expand...


If we accept just 5% or so of a given sample will be exclusively homosexual, then we have far more to fear from heterosexuals being pedophiles than homosexuals. 

If you sampled 10,000 people, only 200 of them are gay. If only 1% of gays are pedophiles then only 2 of that sample are pedophile.

But 100 of them are straight pedophiles. So we have 50 times the reason to worry about heterosexuals than homosexuals being pedophiles.


----------



## Katzndogz

R.D. said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes some are, as are hetros.
> 
> As for mainstreaming pedophilia....progressives, duh!
Click to expand...


Pedophilia has already been taken off the list of mental disorders.   They are that much closer to getting pedophilia normalized.  Just like homosexuality was.  In face, pedophilia is not politically correct anymore.   They want to be called "minor attracted persons". 

One a people start down the road of perversion and degredation it doesn't stop until the end.


----------



## R.D.

Delta4Embassy said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes some are, as are hetros.
> 
> As for mainstreaming pedophilia....progressives, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we accept just 5% or so of a given sample will be exclusively homosexual, then we have far more to fear from heterosexuals being pedophiles than homosexuals.
> 
> If you sampled 10,000 people, only 200 of them are gay. If only 1% of gays are pedophiles then only 2 of that sample are pedophile.
> 
> But 100 of them are straight pedophiles. So we have 50 times the reason to worry about heterosexuals than homosexuals being pedophiles.
Click to expand...


I  don't care.

The entire white  wash is supposed to  make you feel good because some pedophiles are not  gay is a ridiculously transparent  attempt to  push the foolish premise that hetros are actually more dangerous to children. To that end we are now to believe a man who molests boys or a woman who molest girls isn't acting on homosexual desires....again scary hetros.

The crime is pedophilia,  child molestation.   Homosexuals and hetros are both guilty and trying to run from it, like the op is,  is bs.


----------



## jillian

80zephyr said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 80zephyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> From my link:
> 
> *NAMBLA's website states that it is a political, civil rights, and educational organization whose goal is to end "the extreme oppression of men and boys in mutually consensual relationships.*
> 
> 
> Looks like gay sex with male children to me. What does it say to you?
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAMBLA are pedophiles. Pedophiles are not representative of the general population of gays. why do loons keep lying about this?
> 
> *does it make you feel better somehow?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. Logic and common sense are my guide. Just so you know, I have never said that the "general population" of gay men are pedophiles, but, I will state that gay men make up an inordinate share of the pedophile population.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...


If you support lying, you have neither logic nor common sense.


----------



## jillian

R.D. said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes some are, as are hetros.
> 
> As for mainstreaming pedophilia....progressives, duh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we accept just 5% or so of a given sample will be exclusively homosexual, then we have far more to fear from heterosexuals being pedophiles than homosexuals.
> 
> If you sampled 10,000 people, only 200 of them are gay. If only 1% of gays are pedophiles then only 2 of that sample are pedophile.
> 
> But 100 of them are straight pedophiles. So we have 50 times the reason to worry about heterosexuals than homosexuals being pedophiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  don't care.
> 
> The entire white  wash is supposed to  make you feel good because some pedophiles are not  gay is a ridiculously transparent  attempt to  push the foolish premise that hetros are actually more dangerous to children. To that end we are now to believe a man who molests boys or a woman who molest girls isn't acting on homosexual desires....again scary hetros.
> 
> The crime is pedophilia,  child molestation.   Homosexuals and hetros are both guilty and trying to run from it, like the op is,  is bs.
Click to expand...


Most pedophiles are straight. Knowledge is your friend.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Statements like "Pedophilia has already been taken off the list of mental disorders.   They are that much closer to getting pedophilia normalized" reveal just how ignorant are some of the haters.

Read it all, please, and then apologize, folks..  
_
APA to correct manual: Pedophilia is not a &#8216;sexual orientation&#8217;

By Cheryl Wetzstein - The Washington Times - Thursday, October 31, 2013

Pedophilia is not a &#8220;sexual orientation,&#8221; and erroneous use of that phrase will be corrected soon in its new manual on mental illnesses, the American Psychiatric Association said Thursday.

The APA&#8217;s statement came in response to media inquiries, including from The Washington Times, about an uproar on the Internet that the APA had designated pedophilia as a sexual orientation in its new Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, known as DSM-5 or DSM-V.

SEE ALSO: Iran passes &#8216;pedophilia&#8217; law to let men marry adopted girls

About a week ago, a blog called NeonTommy, produced at Annenberg Digital News at the University of Southern California, said the APA had drawn a &#8220;very distinct line&#8221; between pedophilia and pedophilic disorder in its new manual.

According to the DSM-5, pedophilia &#8220;refers to a sexual orientation or profession of sexual preference devoid of consummation, whereas pedophilic disorder is defined as a compulsion and is used in reference to individuals who act on their sexuality,&#8221; NeonTommy wrote.

The item was picked up and circulated on countless other Internet sites. Many bloggers bashed the APA for &#8220;mainstreaming&#8221; deviance and capitulating to pro-pedophile groups. Others tied it to gay issues &#8212; one wag wrote that it was &#8220;time to change the LGBT letterhead to LGBT&P.&#8221;

The APA said in its statement that &#8220;&#8216;sexual orientation&#8217; is not a term used in the diagnostic criteria for pedophilic disorder and its use in the DSM-5 text discussion is an error and should read &#8216;sexual interest.&#8217;&#8221;

&#8220;In fact, APA considers pedophilic disorder a &#8216;paraphilia,&#8217; not a &#8216;sexual orientation.&#8217; This error will be corrected in the electronic version of DSM-5 and the next printing of the manual,&#8221; the organization said. The error appeared on page 698, said a spokeswoman.

It added: &#8220;APA stands firmly behind efforts to criminally prosecute those who sexually abuse and exploit children and adolescents. We also support continued efforts to develop treatments for those with pedophilic disorder with the goal of preventing future acts of abuse.&#8221;

The DSM-5 was released in May. For several years prior to that, major discussions were held about the pedophilia category._
Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...larification-pedophilia-not-se/#ixzz39k65iF25 
Follow us:  [MENTION=39892]Was[/MENTION]htimes on Twitter


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Delta4Embassy said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes some are, as are hetros.
> 
> As for mainstreaming pedophilia....progressives, duh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If we accept just 5% or so of a given sample will be exclusively homosexual, then we have far more to fear from heterosexuals being pedophiles than homosexuals.
> 
> If you sampled 10,000 people, only 200 of them are gay. If only 1% of gays are pedophiles then only 2 of that sample are pedophile.
> 
> But 100 of them are straight pedophiles. So we have 50 times the reason to worry about heterosexuals than homosexuals being pedophiles.
Click to expand...


If we accept that 5% of a given population is homosexual we will have to ignore all the evidence that says that figure is not correct.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

jillian said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we accept just 5% or so of a given sample will be exclusively homosexual, then we have far more to fear from heterosexuals being pedophiles than homosexuals.
> 
> If you sampled 10,000 people, only 200 of them are gay. If only 1% of gays are pedophiles then only 2 of that sample are pedophile.
> 
> But 100 of them are straight pedophiles. So we have 50 times the reason to worry about heterosexuals than homosexuals being pedophiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  don't care.
> 
> The entire white  wash is supposed to  make you feel good because some pedophiles are not  gay is a ridiculously transparent  attempt to  push the foolish premise that hetros are actually more dangerous to children. To that end we are now to believe a man who molests boys or a woman who molest girls isn't acting on homosexual desires....again scary hetros.
> 
> The crime is pedophilia,  child molestation.   Homosexuals and hetros are both guilty and trying to run from it, like the op is,  is bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are straight. Knowledge is your friend.
Click to expand...


Knowledge actually tells me that no pedophile is straight, or homosexual.


----------



## Sunni Man

Plain old common sense will tell you that if a guy engages in fudge packing with other men.

Then his mind has already degenerated to the point that pedophilia would seem totally normal to him.    ...


----------



## skye

Sunni Man said:


> Plain old common sense will tell you that if a guy engages in fudge packing with other men.
> 
> Then his mind has already degenerated to the point that pedophilia would seem totally normal to him.    ...



what is fudge packing, Sunni Man?

pardon my ignoramus!


----------



## Howey

Sunni Man said:


> Plain old common sense will tell you that if a guy engages in fudge packing with other men.
> 
> Then his mind has already degenerated to the point that pedophilia would seem totally normal to him.    ...



Plain old common sense would tell us that you are an ignorant fool.


----------



## Sunni Man

skye said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plain old common sense will tell you that if a guy engages in fudge packing with other men.
> 
> Then his mind has already degenerated to the point that pedophilia would seem totally normal to him.    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is fudge packing, Sunni Man?
> 
> pardon my ignoramus!
Click to expand...

Ask Homo Howey......I'm sure he would love to provide you with the details.   ...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Most homosexuals are not pedophiles.

Most pedophiles - the overwhelming majority - are homosexuals.

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> If you support lying, you have neither logic nor common sense.



But you do have Obama and the democratic parties gratitude....


----------



## Uncensored2008

jillian said:


> Most pedophiles are straight. Knowledge is your friend.



About 98% of pedophiles are homosexual.

Bullshit is your way.


----------



## Howey

Uncensored2008 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are straight. Knowledge is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 98% of pedophiles are homosexual.
> 
> Bullshit is your way.
Click to expand...


Source?


----------



## Rikurzhen

JakeStarkey said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it won't.
Click to expand...


Liberals already tried to do it but they launched that reform before the homosexual agenda. They soon realized their mistake. They didn't pick the lowest hanging fruit first and so they retreated to normalizing other deviancies first.


----------



## Howey

> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes.*



..


----------



## JakeStarkey

Rikurzhen said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuals are not pedophiles.   But, once the perversion of homosexuality is mainstreamed it will be easier to mainstream pedophilia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope it won't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals already tried to do it but they launched that reform before the homosexual agenda. They soon realized their mistake. They didn't pick the lowest hanging fruit first and so they retreated to normalizing other deviancies first.
Click to expand...


You give libs far too much credit to plan clearly.

Hmmm . . . you think like a lib, confusedly.


----------



## Sunni Man

Howey said:


> The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children &#8211; boys, girls, or children of both sexes.


What are you trying to say?  ..... do you expect people here to feel sorry for you??   .....    

.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Howey said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are straight. Knowledge is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 98% of pedophiles are homosexual.
> 
> Bullshit is your way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source?
Click to expand...


Hey Bubba - Barry is sticking his dick in the ass of a 8 year old boy. He must be heterosexual...

First some basis; pedophilia is sexual contact with PREPUBESCENT children. Of prepubescent victims, the majority are male, and virtually ALL male victims are molested by men.

Male on male sex is termed "homosexual."

http://www.hofstra.edu/pdf/ORSP_Shakeshaft_Spring03.pdf

The cite is studying clergy, since the Catholics had a serious run, but then a prepubescent is more likely to be molested by a public school teacher.

http://www.bishop-accountability.org/reports/2004_02_27_JohnJay/LitReview/1_4_JJ_TypologiesOf.pdf

Look, you have an agenda, and that agenda has nothing to do with protecting children or exposing facts.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Howey said:


> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
Click to expand...


Utterly irrelevant. If molester preys on victims of the same sex, they ARE homosexual - regardless of your agenda.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Uncensored2008 said:


> Utterly irrelevant. If molester preys on victims of the same sex, they ARE homosexual - regardless of your agenda.



There is a difference... between exploring homosexual behavior and actually believing you are a homosexual.​


----------



## Howey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Utterly irrelevant. If molester preys on victims of the same sex, they ARE homosexual - regardless of your agenda.
Click to expand...


Lol. Nothing could be more relevant to the topic!


----------



## Tank

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> There is a difference... between exploring homosexual behavior and actually believing you are a homosexual.​


ya, like being a little bit pregnant


----------



## Sunni Man

Homo's are depraved subhumans who engage in animalistic perverted sex.

So it's not uncommon for them in their mental illness to target children.   ...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Bisexuals and pansexuals also tend to explore homosexual behavior, as do some heterosexual people.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

Sunni Man said:


> Homo's are depraved subhumans who engage in animalistic perverted sex.



If you are in a heterosexual relationship and you haven't engaged in "depraved, animalistic, perverted sex" with that person, your sex life is *nothing* to be envied.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Utterly irrelevant. If molester preys on victims of the same sex, they ARE homosexual - regardless of your agenda.
Click to expand...


According to you.  Not every contact like that determines a person's sexual orientation.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Sunni Man said:


> Homo's are depraved subhumans who engage in animalistic perverted sex.
> 
> So it's not uncommon for them in their mental illness to target children.   ...



Heteros who prey on children are subhumans who engage in perverted sex.


----------



## Samson

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's are depraved subhumans who engage in animalistic perverted sex.
> 
> So it's not uncommon for them in their mental illness to target children.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heteros who prey on children are subhumans who engage in perverted sex.
Click to expand...


Hey Jakey, that reminds me of that creep in (or near) Denver who murdered that 10 year old girl and kept her body parts finally confessing to his mother....you recall that shit? Whatever happened to that piece of garbage?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Samson said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's are depraved subhumans who engage in animalistic perverted sex.
> 
> So it's not uncommon for them in their mental illness to target children.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heteros who prey on children are subhumans who engage in perverted sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Jakey, that reminds me of that creep in (or near) Denver who murdered that 10 year old girl and kept her body parts finally confessing to his mother....you recall that shit? Whatever happened to that piece of garbage?
Click to expand...


A sister of mine who lives Highland Park says you are thinking of the Jessica Ridgeway case.


----------



## R.D.

jillian said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we accept just 5% or so of a given sample will be exclusively homosexual, then we have far more to fear from heterosexuals being pedophiles than homosexuals.
> 
> If you sampled 10,000 people, only 200 of them are gay. If only 1% of gays are pedophiles then only 2 of that sample are pedophile.
> 
> But 100 of them are straight pedophiles. So we have 50 times the reason to worry about heterosexuals than homosexuals being pedophiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  don't care.
> 
> The entire white  wash is supposed to  make you feel good because some pedophiles are not  gay is a ridiculously transparent  attempt to  push the foolish premise that hetros are actually more dangerous to children. To that end we are now to believe a man who molests boys or a woman who molest girls isn't acting on homosexual desires....again scary hetros.
> 
> The crime is pedophilia,  child molestation.   Homosexuals and hetros are both guilty and trying to run from it, like the op is,  is bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are straight. Knowledge is your friend.
Click to expand...

Useless knowledge is usless


----------



## GreenBean

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children &#8211; boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum &#8211; from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...


"The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that *male molesters of male victims* *[1]* are homosexual in orientation. *Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men* [2], however"



> *male molesters of male victims*



*1.]*  Male on Male Sex is Homosexual , no amount of semantioc two step shuffle shoe hyperbole is ever going to change that. 



> *Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men*



*2.] *  Did they *report* an interest in Male Children before they got Caught ??!

*



			They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children &#8211; boys, girls, or children of both sexes..
		
Click to expand...

*
WRONG - Gay pedophiles who seek out and attack male children do have a sexual orientation - it is directed at males of a very young age.  Their orientation is not to simply Children with the Gender being unspecified - Gay Pedophiles almost never  attack females even when the window of opportunity is present - once in a million - there are almost ZERO cases of pedophiles who attack boys *AND* girls. 

It is an extreme rarity that children of both sexes are assaulted by the same pedophile , and when it does occur then you are dealing with a third aspect of LGBT demetia - Bisexual Pedophiles .  Bisexuals are an uncommon variety of pervert ,and they are even less common as a bisexual pedophile, in any event they are still GAY -


----------



## JakeStarkey

Greenbean Snow has crafted a bookish approach that appears expert, but is in fact slanted, disorderly, lobbied, and unfinished.


----------



## GreenBean

jillian said:


> R.D. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we accept just 5% or so of a given sample will be exclusively homosexual, then we have far more to fear from heterosexuals being pedophiles than homosexuals.
> 
> If you sampled 10,000 people, only 200 of them are gay. If only 1% of gays are pedophiles then only 2 of that sample are pedophile.
> 
> But 100 of them are straight pedophiles. So we have 50 times the reason to worry about heterosexuals than homosexuals being pedophiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  don't care.
> 
> The entire white  wash is supposed to  make you feel good because some pedophiles are not  gay is a ridiculously transparent  attempt to  push the foolish premise that hetros are actually more dangerous to children. To that end we are now to believe a man who molests boys or a woman who molest girls isn't acting on homosexual desires....again scary hetros.
> 
> The crime is pedophilia,  child molestation.   Homosexuals and hetros are both guilty and trying to run from it, like the op is,  is bs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are straight. Knowledge is your friend.
Click to expand...


Deceptive observation.  Yes most pedophiles are unarguably straight , and almost all pedophiles are males which is the reason why 1 in 5  girls are molested durring their childhood.  However,  heterosexuals comprise around 95%  of the population, homosexuals  somewhere around 5% , Homosexual Males comprise about  half of that 5% - so in effect they comprise 2 1/2 to 3 % of the Population , but are responsible for around 35% of child molestation cases  .  That figure is 1100% higher than it should be - that's ELEVEN HUNDRED PERCENT / ONE THOUSAND ONE HUNDRED PERCENT Higher than it should be.

Yes Jillian - *Knowledge is your Friend *- you'd be well advised to introduce yourself - it appears you two have never met.


----------



## GreenBean

JakeStarkey said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's are depraved subhumans who engage in animalistic perverted sex.
> 
> So it's not uncommon for them in their mental illness to target children.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heteros who prey on children are subhumans who engage in perverted sex.
Click to expand...


I couldn't agree more Jake, they should be locked away within the General Prison Population wearing a scarlett letter .   Butt why do you insist on defending Gay Pedophiles - are they somehow a better and more noble brand of pervert to you ?


----------



## Inevitable

JakeStarkey said:


> Greenbean Snow has crafted a bookish approach that appears expert, but is in fact slanted, disorderly, lobbied, and unfinished.


He posted nonsense as usual. I don't know why anybody engages with the clown. If you call him on his buffoonery he just starts calling you names.

Proof that what he says is false.
Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation


----------



## JakeStarkey

Inevitable said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greenbean Snow has crafted a bookish approach that appears expert, but is in fact slanted, disorderly, lobbied, and unfinished.
> 
> 
> 
> He posted nonsense as usual. I don't know why anybody engages with the clown. If you call him on his buffoonery he just starts calling you names.
> 
> Proof that what he says is false.
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
Click to expand...


That is the normal pattern for the cultural jihadists like Gipper, Uncensored, PC, etc.


----------



## DriftingSand

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Bisexuals and pansexuals also tend to explore homosexual behavior, as do some heterosexual people.​



LOL. A heterosexual doesn't "explore" homosexuality.  Hahahaha


----------



## DriftingSand

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homo's are depraved subhumans who engage in animalistic perverted sex.
> 
> So it's not uncommon for them in their mental illness to target children.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heteros who prey on children are subhumans who engage in perverted sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more Jake, they should be locked away within the General Prison Population wearing a scarlett letter .   Butt why do you insist on defending Gay Pedophiles - are they somehow a better and more noble brand of pervert to you ?
Click to expand...


True. Homosexual pedophiles are every bit as guilty of criminal activity as any other pedophile.  We've all heard of Harvey Milk.  He's actually being applauded by many within the homosexual community yet he was a pedophile.  Double standards truly do abound in America's emerging "culture."


----------



## Sunni Man

What's sickening is the U.S. Postal Service recently released a Harvey Milk postage stamp with the homo pedophile's picture on it to celebrate his so called achievements.    ..


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Sunni Man said:


> What's sickening is the U.S. Postal Service recently released a Harvey Milk postage stamp with the homo pedophile's picture on it to celebrate his so called achievements.    ..



Milk's 16yo boyfriend hardly makes him a pedophile. But you knew that because you're a hypocrite, but not stupid. 

If Milk had been guilty of having relationships below the then age of consent in California hey here's a thought, why was he never arrested for it? Googling it, the age of consent for sex in California then was 16. Think it's 18 now. But before politicians agree to honor people with schools named after them, days commenorating their lives, or putting them on stamps they do do a little background checking to make sure they're not honoring people guilty of crimes which would reflect poorly on the politicians.

MIlk wasn't actually guilty of anything other than being gay with a preference for twinks (you know, like everyone else in the world.)


----------



## R.D.

Sunni Man said:


> What's sickening is the U.S. Postal Service recently released a Harvey Milk postage stamp with the homo pedophile's picture on it to celebrate his so called achievements.    ..



Pedophiles are attracted to pre pubescent children.  Milk was a pederast and, by extension, a statutory rapist


----------



## DriftingSand

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sickening is the U.S. Postal Service recently released a Harvey Milk postage stamp with the homo pedophile's picture on it to celebrate his so called achievements.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milk's 16yo boyfriend hardly makes him a pedophile. But you knew that because you're a hypocrite, but not stupid.
> 
> If Milk had been guilty of having relationships below the then age of consent in California hey here's a thought, why was he never arrested for it? Googling it, the age of consent for sex in California then was 16. Think it's 18 now. But before politicians agree to honor people with schools named after them, days commenorating their lives, or putting them on stamps they do do a little background checking to make sure they're not honoring people guilty of crimes which would reflect poorly on the politicians.
> 
> MIlk wasn't actually guilty of anything other than being gay with a preference for twinks (you know, like everyone else in the world.)
Click to expand...


Are you kidding me?  Another revelation from Delta. First, it's okay to show porn to kids now 16 is an acceptable age to have homosexual sex.  What about 15 Delta?  14? 13?  Just where do you draw the line between pedophilia and non-pedophilia?


----------



## DriftingSand

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sickening is the U.S. Postal Service recently released a Harvey Milk postage stamp with the homo pedophile's picture on it to celebrate his so called achievements.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Milk had been guilty of having relationships below the then age of consent in California hey here's a thought, why was he never arrested for it?
> 
> MIlk wasn't actually guilty of anything other than being gay with a preference for twinks (you know, *like everyone else in the world*.)
Click to expand...


First, he wasn't arrested for it because he was protected by a gaggle of Liberal, pro-homo politicians who likely partook in the same, sick activity.  Second, thanks for revealing what I already suspected -- you're "attracted to twinks."  Will the true Delta please stand up!


----------



## Sunni Man

Delta4Embassy said:


> Milk wasn't actually guilty of anything other than being gay with a preference for twinks (you know, like everyone else in the world.)


What the holy hell kind of nonsense are you trying to say??   .....


----------



## Uncensored2008

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> There is a difference... between exploring homosexual behavior and actually believing you are a homosexual.​



I don't care about their belief. I don't care about the agenda of the anti-culture to promote homosexuality. I don't care about Hollywood and gay culture. The FACT is that sex with someone of the same gender is homosexual.

The anti-culture tries to lump pubescent girls in to skew statistics, but in the case of prepubescent pedophilia - which IS the actual definition, mot perpetrators are male, and most victims are male. It is homosexual by nature.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Howey said:


> Lol. Nothing could be more relevant to the topic!



Pedophilia is predominantly homosexual - end of story


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sunni Man said:


> Homo's are depraved subhumans who engage in animalistic perverted sex.
> 
> So it's not uncommon for them in their mental illness to target children.   ...



Actually it IS uncommon. Most homosexuals are not pedophiles - very few are.

Most pedophiles - nearly all - are homosexuals, but this still represents only a tiny fraction of homosexuals in general.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> Bisexuals and pansexuals also tend to explore homosexual behavior, as do some heterosexual people.​



Orientation is bullshit - something fabricated by the anti-culture to attempt to normalize aberrant behavior.

People are not homosexual - acts are. Sex between those of the same gender is homosexual.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

DriftingSand said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sickening is the U.S. Postal Service recently released a Harvey Milk postage stamp with the homo pedophile's picture on it to celebrate his so called achievements.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milk's 16yo boyfriend hardly makes him a pedophile. But you knew that because you're a hypocrite, but not stupid.
> 
> If Milk had been guilty of having relationships below the then age of consent in California hey here's a thought, why was he never arrested for it? Googling it, the age of consent for sex in California then was 16. Think it's 18 now. But before politicians agree to honor people with schools named after them, days commenorating their lives, or putting them on stamps they do do a little background checking to make sure they're not honoring people guilty of crimes which would reflect poorly on the politicians.
> 
> MIlk wasn't actually guilty of anything other than being gay with a preference for twinks (you know, like everyone else in the world.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Another revelation from Delta. First, it's okay to show porn to kids now 16 is an acceptable age to have homosexual sex.  What about 15 Delta?  14? 13?  Just where do you draw the line between pedophilia and non-pedophilia?
Click to expand...


Looked it up, corrected my post in the other thread, the Politics: Poll about Milk. AoC was indeed 18 at the time of Milk. 

I was wrong. 

It doesn't harm kids to see porn is what I said, along with everyone else who's actually studied the issue. That's not the same thing as "it's okay to." 

As to Milk, misrepresentations like above are why I don't just take people's words for things and look into them myself. In the Milk instance I was wrong, and admitted it in the Poll thread. As here. While it'd be swell if when other people are wrong they too admitted their mistake but I"m not that idealistic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Delta4Embassy said:


> Milk's 16yo boyfriend hardly makes him a pedophile. But you knew that because you're a hypocrite, but not stupid.



You're right. It irritates me that the anti-culture has perverted the term "pedophile." Pedophilia involves prepubescent children. Clearly a 16 year old is pubescent.

HOWEVER this is still an adult having sex with a minor. Milk was pervert and a scumbag.

IF he had not been darling of the left and queer - he would have gone to prison for it. But in San Francisco, he was immune.


----------



## Howey

Uncensored2008 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looked it up, corrected my post in the other thread, the Politics: Poll about Milk. AoC was indeed 18 at the time of Milk.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> It doesn't harm kids to see porn is what I said, along with everyone else who's actually studied the issue. That's not the same thing as "it's okay to."
> 
> As to Milk, misrepresentations like above are why I don't just take people's words for things and look into them myself. In the Milk instance I was wrong, and admitted it in the Poll thread. As here. While it'd be swell if when other people are wrong they too admitted their mistake but I"m not that idealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT *
Click to expand...


What exactly do you mean?


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Milk's 16yo boyfriend hardly makes him a pedophile. But you knew that because you're a hypocrite, but not stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. It irritates me that the anti-culture has perverted the term "pedophile." Pedophilia involves prepubescent children. Clearly a 16 year old is pubescent.
> 
> HOWEVER this is still an adult having sex with a minor. Milk was pervert and a scumbag.
> 
> IF he had not been darling of the left and queer - he would have gone to prison for it. But in San Francisco, he was immune.
Click to expand...


While I said he shouldn't be on a stamp since it seems he did in fact commit a class C felony (using modern Missouri state definitions) that it's a crime should be considered through the lens that 16 would have been legal in half the rest of the country even now. 

He woulda been guilty of a felony to be sure. But you must admit this isn't about aoc's or even that he was gay so much as he's being deified very publicly. 

I don't think felons should be on stamps, have schools named after them, or anything else celebratory. But back there back then this was like objecting to a Boston Irish Catholic being alcoholic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Howey said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looked it up, corrected my post in the other thread, the Politics: Poll about Milk. AoC was indeed 18 at the time of Milk.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> It doesn't harm kids to see porn is what I said, along with everyone else who's actually studied the issue. That's not the same thing as "it's okay to."
> 
> As to Milk, misrepresentations like above are why I don't just take people's words for things and look into them myself. In the Milk instance I was wrong, and admitted it in the Poll thread. As here. While it'd be swell if when other people are wrong they too admitted their mistake but I"m not that idealistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wear an ankle bracelet or other electronic monitoring device? Are you registered on a web site so neighbors know you are in the neighborhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean?
Click to expand...


I mean what I type.


----------



## Uncensored2008

R.D. said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wear an ankle bracelet or other electronic monitoring device? Are you registered on a web site so neighbors know you are in the neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gonna snitch?
Click to expand...


Snitch on what?

Asking questions doesn't violate any rules.

Howey thought he was clever and could "trick" me into violating the rules, but howey isn't really clever at all.....


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

DriftingSand said:


> Are you kidding me?  Another revelation from Delta. First, it's okay to show porn to kids now 16 is an acceptable age to have homosexual sex.  What about 15 Delta?  14? 13?  Just where do you draw the line between pedophilia and non-pedophilia?



Actually, *the age of consent in 31 U.S. states is sixteen*. (Wiki- "Age of consent in North America")

And in all technicality... "a pedophile is an adult or older pubescent who experiences a sexual preference for *prepubescent children*." (Wiki- "Chronophilia")

Sixteen year olds are not prepubescent children.

"On average, girls begin puberty at ages 1011; boys at ages 1112" (Wiki- Puberty")

"pu·bes·cent
pyo&#862;o&#712;bes&#601;nt/
adjective
1.
relating to or denoting a person at or approaching the age of puberty.

noun
1.
a person at or approaching the age of puberty." Oxford Dictionary- "Pubescent" 

"Hebephilia is the primary or exclusive adult sexual interest in pubescent individuals approximately 11-14 years old"- (Wiki "Hebephilia")

"Ephebophilia is the primary or exclusive adult sexual interest in mid-to-late adolescents, generally ages 15 to 19"-(Wiki "Ephebophilia")

*The term pedophilia is commonly and mistakenly used to refer to any sexual interest in minors below the legal age of consent*" (Wiki- "Ephebophilia")

Where does one draw the line between pedophilia and non-pedophilia, you ask?  The line is drawn between adults/ late pubescents who have a sexual preference for prepubescant children (pedophiles) and adults/ late pubescents who have a sexual preference for anyone else *besides* prepubescant children.


----------



## mal

R.D. said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you wear an ankle bracelet or other electronic monitoring device? Are you registered on a web site so neighbors know you are in the neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You gonna snitch?
Click to expand...


That's what that Bitch do... 



peace...


----------



## mal

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Another revelation from Delta. First, it's okay to show porn to kids now 16 is an acceptable age to have homosexual sex.  What about 15 Delta?  14? 13?  Just where do you draw the line between pedophilia and non-pedophilia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, *the age of consent in 31 U.S. states is sixteen*. (Wiki- "Age of consent in North America")
> 
> And in all technicality... "a pedophile is an adult or older pubescent who experiences a sexual preference for *prepubescent children*." (Wiki- "Chronophilia")
> 
> Sixteen year olds are not prepubescent children.
> 
> "On average, girls begin puberty at ages 1011; boys at ages 1112" (Wiki- Puberty")
> 
> "pu·bes·cent
> pyo&#862;o&#712;bes&#601;nt/
> adjective
> 1.
> relating to or denoting a person at or approaching the age of puberty.
> 
> noun
> 1.
> a person at or approaching the age of puberty." Oxford Dictionary- "Pubescent"
> 
> "Hebephilia is the primary or exclusive adult sexual interest in pubescent individuals approximately 11-14 years old"- (Wiki "Hebephilia")
> 
> "Ephebophilia is the primary or exclusive adult sexual interest in mid-to-late adolescents, generally ages 15 to 19"-(Wiki "Ephebophilia")
> 
> *The term pedophilia is commonly and mistakenly used to refer to any sexual interest in minors below the legal age of consent*" (Wiki- "Ephebophilia")
> 
> Where does one draw the line between pedophilia and non-pedophilia, you ask?  The line is drawn between adults/ late pubescents who have a sexual preference for prepubescant children (pedophiles) and adults/ late pubescents who have a sexual preference for anyone else *besides* prepubescant children.
Click to expand...


Harvey Milk Molested an Underage Boy... He was 33 the boy was 15.

He's not a Pedophile as far as anyone can document, but he was a Child Molester and Abused his Station in Life to take Advantage of young boys like so many Homosexuals do.



peace...


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Delta4Embassy said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sickening is the U.S. Postal Service recently released a Harvey Milk postage stamp with the homo pedophile's picture on it to celebrate his so called achievements.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milk's 16yo boyfriend hardly makes him a pedophile. But you knew that because you're a hypocrite, but not stupid.
> 
> If Milk had been guilty of having relationships below the then age of consent in California hey here's a thought, why was he never arrested for it? Googling it, the age of consent for sex in California then was 16. Think it's 18 now. But before politicians agree to honor people with schools named after them, days commenorating their lives, or putting them on stamps they do do a little background checking to make sure they're not honoring people guilty of crimes which would reflect poorly on the politicians.
> 
> MIlk wasn't actually guilty of anything other than being gay with a preference for twinks (you know, like everyone else in the world.)
Click to expand...


Actually, it does, at least according to the law. 

But feel free to pretend facts are irrelevant.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

R.D. said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's sickening is the U.S. Postal Service recently released a Harvey Milk postage stamp with the homo pedophile's picture on it to celebrate his so called achievements.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pedophiles are attracted to pre pubescent children.  Milk was a pederast and, by extension, a statutory rapist
Click to expand...


Funny thing, the law doesn't recognize that distinction. It treats every adult who has sex with a child under the age of consent exactly the same.


----------



## Unkotare

The OP brings to mind the people who insist that when terrorists happen to be Muslim, they can't really be real Muslims because they are terrorists but if a terrorist happens to be Christian then they are certainly a Christian terrorist and represent all Christians, of course.


----------



## JakeStarkey

mal said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me?  Another revelation from Delta. First, it's okay to show porn to kids now 16 is an acceptable age to have homosexual sex.  What about 15 Delta?  14? 13?  Just where do you draw the line between pedophilia and non-pedophilia?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, *the age of consent in 31 U.S. states is sixteen*. (Wiki- "Age of consent in North America")
> 
> And in all technicality... "a pedophile is an adult or older pubescent who experiences a sexual preference for *prepubescent children*." (Wiki- "Chronophilia")
> 
> Sixteen year olds are not prepubescent children.
> 
> "On average, girls begin puberty at ages 1011; boys at ages 1112" (Wiki- Puberty")
> 
> "pu·bes·cent
> pyo&#862;o&#712;bes&#601;nt/
> adjective
> 1.
> relating to or denoting a person at or approaching the age of puberty.
> 
> noun
> 1.
> a person at or approaching the age of puberty." Oxford Dictionary- "Pubescent"
> 
> "Hebephilia is the primary or exclusive adult sexual interest in pubescent individuals approximately 11-14 years old"- (Wiki "Hebephilia")
> 
> "Ephebophilia is the primary or exclusive adult sexual interest in mid-to-late adolescents, generally ages 15 to 19"-(Wiki "Ephebophilia")
> 
> *The term pedophilia is commonly and mistakenly used to refer to any sexual interest in minors below the legal age of consent*" (Wiki- "Ephebophilia")
> 
> Where does one draw the line between pedophilia and non-pedophilia, you ask?  The line is drawn between adults/ late pubescents who have a sexual preference for prepubescant children (pedophiles) and adults/ late pubescents who have a sexual preference for anyone else *besides* prepubescant children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harvey Milk Molested an Underage Boy... He was 33 the boy was 15.
> 
> He's not a Pedophile as far as anyone can document, but he was a Child Molester and Abused his Station in Life to take Advantage of young boys like so many Homosexuals do.peace...
Click to expand...


Like so many more hetero adults take advantage of young boys and girls peace


----------



## R.D.

JakeStarkey said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, *the age of consent in 31 U.S. states is sixteen*. (Wiki- "Age of consent in North America")
> 
> And in all technicality... "a pedophile is an adult or older pubescent who experiences a sexual preference for *prepubescent children*." (Wiki- "Chronophilia")
> 
> Sixteen year olds are not prepubescent children.
> 
> "On average, girls begin puberty at ages 10&#8211;11; boys at ages 11&#8211;12" (Wiki- Puberty")
> 
> "pu·bes·cent
> pyo&#862;o&#712;bes&#601;nt/
> adjective
> 1.
> relating to or denoting a person at or approaching the age of puberty.
> 
> noun
> 1.
> a person at or approaching the age of puberty." Oxford Dictionary- "Pubescent"
> 
> "Hebephilia is the primary or exclusive adult sexual interest in pubescent individuals approximately 11-14 years old"- (Wiki "Hebephilia")
> 
> "Ephebophilia is the primary or exclusive adult sexual interest in mid-to-late adolescents, generally ages 15 to 19"-(Wiki "Ephebophilia")
> 
> *The term pedophilia is commonly and mistakenly used to refer to any sexual interest in minors below the legal age of consent*" (Wiki- "Ephebophilia")
> 
> Where does one draw the line between pedophilia and non-pedophilia, you ask?  The line is drawn between adults/ late pubescents who have a sexual preference for prepubescant children (pedophiles) and adults/ late pubescents who have a sexual preference for anyone else *besides* prepubescant children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey Milk Molested an Underage Boy... He was 33 the boy was 15.
> 
> He's not a Pedophile as far as anyone can document, but he was a Child Molester and Abused his Station in Life to take Advantage of young boys like so many Homosexuals do.peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like so many more hetero adults take advantage of young boys and girls peace
Click to expand...


Your point?  Keeping in mind no hetro predator is being honored with a stamp, much less regarded  as an honorable member of society


----------



## mal

Howey is such a Fag... 

33 year old Fag Hero Harvey Milk was fucking a 15 year old boy...

From what I can tell by Bodecea's worship of the Molester who "took a bullet" like King he must be Gay, amirite?



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Uncensored does not worry about sources, simply making up crap all the time.


----------



## Howey

DriftingSand said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bisexuals and pansexuals also tend to explore homosexual behavior, as do some heterosexual people.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. A heterosexual doesn't "explore" homosexuality.  Hahahaha
Click to expand...


They don't?????????????

Hoo boy, are you ever naive!


----------



## mal

Howey said:


> DriftingSand said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bisexuals and pansexuals also tend to explore homosexual behavior, as do some heterosexual people.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. A heterosexual doesn't "explore" homosexuality.  Hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't?????????????
> 
> Hoo boy, are you ever naive!
Click to expand...


They don't... A Homosexual does... why is that Difficult for you to get?...  Did you explore Heterosexuality as a Homosexual?...

You are Bisexual if you did, jackass. 

Hopefully you didn't Infect any Non-Deviants in the Process.



peace...


----------



## Howey

JakeStarkey said:


> Greenbean Snow has crafted a bookish approach that appears expert, but is in fact slanted, disorderly, lobbied, and unfinished.




It's hilarious Greenpeen can come up with these unsubstantiated "facts" out of his imagination.


----------



## MaryL

Allegations of pedophilia have been banned on this board.  Call the police. It's just me. Homosexuality. They are broken mentally in just the same way, sexually. Personally. I can't ban them or call the police. It isn't statutory, no. Not anymore . One day, pedophilia or necrophilia or anything else will be made legal one day. Mark my words. Nobody is going to care one day if we don't set a standard. I draw the line  at Homosexuality. They are a tiny tiny  3 percent of the population,  but they are driving this moral putsch now? Gays have money, they can buy  sympathy. One day, pedophiles might do the same bloody thing, who knows? I am tired of people with money manipulating the masses.


----------



## Noomi

^ wot?


----------



## JakeStarkey

^that


----------



## Delta4Embassy

MaryL said:


> Allegations of pedophilia have been banned on this board.  Call the police. It's just me. Homosexuality. They are broken mentally in just the same way, sexually. Personally. I can't ban them or call the police. It isn't statutory, no. Not anymore . One day, pedophilia or necrophilia or anything else will be made legal one day. Mark my words. Nobody is going to care one day if we don't set a standard. I draw the line  at Homosexuality. They are a tiny tiny  3 percent of the population,  but they are driving this moral putsch now? Gays have money, they can buy  sympathy. One day, pedophiles might do the same bloody thing, who knows? I am tired of people with money manipulating the masses.



Like many you're confused about pedophilia vs child sexual abuse. One is legal, the other isn't. Guess which is which.

A pedophile who never actually touches or otherwise commits a crime against children isn't doing anything illegal (by virtue of simply claiming to be one at any rate.) Just as heterosexual, homosexuals, Facebook-sexuals (with their gazillion definitions heh) isn't if they never actually have sex with anyone.

Caller: Hello Police?

911: Yes! How can we help you?!

Caller: I think my neighbor is a pedophile.

911: Really? Did he molest a child?

Caller: I don't know. But he talks a lot about sex.

911: Is he a scientist, law enforcement official, attorney, child rights advocate, sex educator, or something like that possibly?

Caller: I don't know.

911: So you're not actually reporting a crime so much as your suspicion which you admit is based on an awful lot of unknowns?

Caller: I suppose so. Nevermind. 



Let me save you the trouble. If you know of a crime against a child (or anyone else) by all means report it. If you don't have something you can fill out a police affivdavit for, sign your name, and swear to in court, they have better things to do. 

Pedophilia, along with everything else used to be legal. Even up to relatively modern times and right here in the US (aoc was 10 everywhere except where it was 7.) And it remains legal in much of the Arab world (with the proviso you must be married.) This legality, and availability is why sex trafficking and child sexual abuse is such a huge problem. But maligning homosexuals, and others for the actions of a small percentage isn't helping anyone. And is fairly obviously the ramblings of ignorant, maliciously-minded people trying to use a real problem involving the victimization of children for their own political gains.


----------



## DGS49

I haven't read every single post here, but none of the scores that I have read here addresses the real issue, which is: Until not too long ago, every homosexual man was considered a potential child molester.  This is why they were banned from Boy Scouts, coaching boys' sports, and other environments where adult men have control over large numbers of boys.

It would not surprise me if a majority of the population still "feels" that way.  Would you allow your 10-year-old son to go on an overnight camping trip with a Boy Scout troop that was headed by a couple of homosexuals?

In a word, "No."

The counter-position is that, "A homosexual  man is no more likely to be a child molester than a heterosexual man - even a married man."

Do "we" believe that this is the case?

Is there relevant research that can be cited?  I'm not sure the study mentioned at the top of this thread is on point.


----------



## mal

MaryL said:


> Allegations of pedophilia have been banned on this board.  Call the police. It's just me. Homosexuality. They are broken mentally in just the same way, sexually. Personally. I can't ban them or call the police. It isn't statutory, no. Not anymore . One day, pedophilia or necrophilia or anything else will be made legal one day. Mark my words. Nobody is going to care one day if we don't set a standard. I draw the line  at Homosexuality. They are a tiny tiny  3 percent of the population,  but they are driving this moral putsch now? Gays have money, they can buy  sympathy. One day, pedophiles might do the same bloody thing, who knows? I am tired of people with money manipulating the masses.



Prior to being caught Allied with and Marching with NAMBLA in 1994, it was a regular occurance for leading Gay Organizations like the ILGA to be openly associated with Pedophiles and for NAMBLA to March @ Gay Pride Parades.

They realized that being Honest about what they do and don't support wasn't going to get them the Political Power they needed.

It will return... In some Academic Circles there are still Liberals who haven't stop fighting for what they believe to be the "rights" of those who want Intergenerational Sex Decriminalized.

Sick Fucks... each and every single one. 



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey

"Sick Fucks... each and every single one": yup, pedophiles and homophobes


----------



## Howey

Noomi said:


> ^ wot?



no shit.


----------



## Howey

DGS49 said:


> The counter-position is that, "A homosexual  man is no more likely to be a child molester than a heterosexual man - even a married man."
> 
> Do "we" believe that this is the case?
> 
> Is there relevant research that can be cited?  *I'm not sure the study mentioned at the top of this thread is on point*.



That's exactly what the study finds. Paedophiles have no sexual preference.


----------



## mal

Sandusky never molested girls.



peace...


----------



## GreenBean

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...

The article you quoted is political and not scientific although it strives to present itself as being 'informed',  in particular in that it comes from UC Davis , a bastion of left wing bull shit.and factual distortion. 

It is a sickening and demented attempt to semantically defend homosexual  ventures into inter generational intimacy and an assault on the sanctity of childhood.

In regards to the OP title "No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual"   This is true to a certain extent most homosexual men are not pedophiles ...  however a much higher percentage of male gays are also pedophiles than that of the general population.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The above comment tries to counter-define 'pedophiles are not homosexuals' as, yes, pedos are homos.  GB gives the game away with "most homosexual men are not" pedos" but then insists without scientific empirical data tht they are much like to be pedos than the rest of the population.


----------



## Bleipriester

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...

Remscheid boy whores know it better.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Muslim ME demonstrates that heterosexual males love them some young boys.


----------



## GreenBean

JakeStarkey said:


> The above comment tries to counter-define 'pedophiles are not homosexuals' as, yes, pedos are homos.  GB gives the game away with "most homosexual men are not" pedos" but then insists without scientific empirical data tht they are much like to be pedos than the rest of the population.


Starkey Starkey the prince of  Malarkey, if you had half a brain you'd still be a half wit.   Overwhelming evidence supports the FACT that homosexuality is a sexual deviancy often accompanied by associated sexual deviance's and disorders 

Dr. Judith Reisman, ... author of numerous authoritative books debunking sexual myths, including “Kinsey, Crimes & Consequences.”
cited psychologist Eugene Abel, whose research found that *homosexuals “sexually molest young boys with an incidence that is occurring from five times greater than the molestation of girls*.

150.2 boys abused per male homosexual offender finds no equal (yet) in heterosexual violations of 19.8 girls 

http://www.wnd.com/2002/04/13722/


----------



## GreenBean

Jake Starkey Malarky  that dirty little nipper, he lined his ass with broken glass and circumcised the skipper.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Greenbean, describes himself clearly in his _ad hom_ on others.  Why do you have such an interest, GB, in anuses and sexual torture?  Hmmm . . . this is always the case with the far right anti-LGBTQ gang. They are sexually deranged.

A second-rate author-for-hire simply does not count.

Pedos are not homosexuals or heterosexuals per se.  They are pedos.


----------



## GreenBean

As is expected,  your post is uninformed, poorly written, poorly executed and  wholly illogical  But I will credit the fact that someone with such a limited intellectual capacity such as yourself has the chutzpah to troll day in and day out.  At times I wonder .... do people like you even realize that you're being laughed at even by others who share your pointless point of view ?


----------



## miketx

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...

Of course pedos aren't gay. They just like little boys penis. What's gay about that?


----------



## GreenBean

JakeStarkey said:


> A second-rate author-for-hire


Dr. Abel is one of America’s foremost researchers on child molestation ....

Mental-health professionals often spend hours interviewing convicted and alleged child molesters and other sex offenders, but they also rely on measurement tools to gather psychological information that a patient might not want to share: Does he have an innate attraction to children? Is it an exclusive attraction or is he also attracted to adults? Does he have other problematic sexual interests that must also be addressed in therapy?

This link is not really intended for you Starkey, you wouldn't understand it anyway.  Some of it even supports your pointless point of view but it doesn't matter its not for the coloring book and crayons crowd such as yourself.

The Pedophile Test


----------



## JakeStarkey

The _ad homs_ from the illiterate continue above.

The far right are always concerned (too much so) about the sex lives of others.


----------



## JakeStarkey

*"Zone 3": *Normal Site Wide Rules apply. A certain amount of off topic discourse and flaming is allowed but thread topics should be respected. Excessive trolling or flaming or excursions from the specific OP topic is not. Use your discretion: if you are using the thread to engage in a personal flame-fest with another poster - get out. If you go off-topic for a bit and start a derailment -- fix it by getting back on topic. *Zone 3 i*ncludes all other forums that are not Zone1, Zone2, or Zone4.
You and GB suffer from hubris.   You are too worried about others's sex lives, and you make implications that are foolish.


----------



## miketx

JakeStarkey said:


> *"Zone 3": *Normal Site Wide Rules apply. A certain amount of off topic discourse and flaming is allowed but thread topics should be respected. Excessive trolling or flaming or excursions from the specific OP topic is not. Use your discretion: if you are using the thread to engage in a personal flame-fest with another poster - get out. If you go off-topic for a bit and start a derailment -- fix it by getting back on topic. *Zone 3 i*ncludes all other forums that are not Zone1, Zone2, or Zone4.
> You suffer from hubris.   You are too worried about others's sex lives, and you make implications that are foolish.


You are the one who is defending them not me. It's ok though. I hear some democrats somewhere are trying to make it legal.


----------



## GreenBean

miketx said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _ad homs_ from the illiterate continue above.
> 
> The far right are always concerned (too much so) about the sex lives of others.
> 
> 
> 
> Defending child molesters again huh?
Click to expand...

He's using a leftard tactic known as Jamming - he is not very good at it but he certainly is entertaining


----------



## GreenBean

miketx said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Zone 3": *Normal Site Wide Rules apply. A certain amount of off topic discourse and flaming is allowed but thread topics should be respected. Excessive trolling or flaming or excursions from the specific OP topic is not. Use your discretion: if you are using the thread to engage in a personal flame-fest with another poster - get out. If you go off-topic for a bit and start a derailment -- fix it by getting back on topic. *Zone 3 i*ncludes all other forums that are not Zone1, Zone2, or Zone4.
> You suffer from hubris.   You are too worried about others's sex lives, and you make implications that are foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who is defending them not me. It's ok though. I hear some democrats somewhere are trying to make it legal.
Click to expand...

They are attempting to have it relabeled as "Inter Generational Intimacy"  a semantic mind game similar to calling global warming "Climate Change" or calling Homosexuals "Gay"


----------



## Bonzi

But what's the percentage of boys molested by men being sexually male oriented?


----------



## miketx

GreenBean said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The _ad homs_ from the illiterate continue above.
> 
> The far right are always concerned (too much so) about the sex lives of others.
> 
> 
> 
> Defending child molesters again huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's using a leftard tactic known as Jamming - he is not very good at it but he certainly is entertaining
Click to expand...

Yeah, besides, I would think that an adult having sex with a child is not a sex life, but a perverted felony. and they defend that.


----------



## miketx

GreenBean said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Zone 3": *Normal Site Wide Rules apply. A certain amount of off topic discourse and flaming is allowed but thread topics should be respected. Excessive trolling or flaming or excursions from the specific OP topic is not. Use your discretion: if you are using the thread to engage in a personal flame-fest with another poster - get out. If you go off-topic for a bit and start a derailment -- fix it by getting back on topic. *Zone 3 i*ncludes all other forums that are not Zone1, Zone2, or Zone4.
> You suffer from hubris.   You are too worried about others's sex lives, and you make implications that are foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who is defending them not me. It's ok though. I hear some democrats somewhere are trying to make it legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are attempting to have it relabeled as "Inter Generational Intimacy"  a semantic mind game similar to calling global warming "Climate Change" or calling Homosexuals "Gay"
Click to expand...

Truly a capital offense.


----------



## bodecea

miketx said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Zone 3": *Normal Site Wide Rules apply. A certain amount of off topic discourse and flaming is allowed but thread topics should be respected. Excessive trolling or flaming or excursions from the specific OP topic is not. Use your discretion: if you are using the thread to engage in a personal flame-fest with another poster - get out. If you go off-topic for a bit and start a derailment -- fix it by getting back on topic. *Zone 3 i*ncludes all other forums that are not Zone1, Zone2, or Zone4.
> You suffer from hubris.   You are too worried about others's sex lives, and you make implications that are foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one who is defending them not me. It's ok though. I hear some democrats somewhere are trying to make it legal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are attempting to have it relabeled as "Inter Generational Intimacy"  a semantic mind game similar to calling global warming "Climate Change" or calling Homosexuals "Gay"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Truly a capital offense.
Click to expand...

If proved beyond a shadow of a doubt....let's not forget mistakes like the McMartin Pre-School case.


----------



## JakeStarkey

When the crazies on the far right are blocked from sealioning, they are triggered and go crazy.


----------



## miketx

JakeStarkey said:


> When the crazies on the far right are blocked from sealioning, they are triggered and go crazy.


----------



## GreenBean

Bonzi said:


> But what's the percentage of boys molested by men being sexually male oriented?


Males who molest males are sexually male oriented ... in some cases they Bi-sexual ... the mindset of relabeling a form of dementia to suit a political agenda does not alter the facts it simply obfuscates them for the convenience of an agenda in this case leftarded PC


----------



## JakeStarkey

That ^^^ is silly Far Right PC agitprop agenda talk, imo.

And in the long run means nothing.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Quantum Windbag said:


> Dos this mean you are gong to jump on the fuckwads that think pedophiles are hetero?
> 
> Didn't think so.


Pedophiles are neither hetero or homosexual. There are *Pedophiles!! 

Is pedophilia a sexual orientation? | Toronto Star*



> The evidence suggests pedophilia results from atypical wiring in the brain. Cantor calls it “cross-wiring”: the stimuli that usually evoke nurturing and protective reactions in adults is instead evoking sexual reactions in pedophiles.





> Similar experiments are being conducted across the globe, most notably at Berlin’s Institute of Sexology and Sexual Medicine, but Cantor’s research has greatly influenced the view among researchers that pedophilia has a biological basis.





> *Pedophiles are thought to be overwhelmingly men. About a third of those men prefer boys, about a third prefer girls, and a third will be attracted to both.*



In common usage, the terms homo and heterosexual refer to people who can and do have AGE APPROPRIATE relationships . These people cannot and do not.  Yet, those who seek to malign gay people will point to those men who victimize boys as proof  that all gay men are child predators which is very underhanded. The fact that a large % of child sexual abuse ( 33 %) is male on male is in no way an indication that there is a statistically significant percentage of gay men who victimize boys


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dos this mean you are gong to jump on the fuckwads that think pedophiles are hetero?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Pedophiles are neither hetero or homosexual. There are *Pedophiles!!
> 
> Is pedophilia a sexual orientation? | Toronto Star*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence suggests pedophilia results from atypical wiring in the brain. Cantor calls it “cross-wiring”: the stimuli that usually evoke nurturing and protective reactions in adults is instead evoking sexual reactions in pedophiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar experiments are being conducted across the globe, most notably at Berlin’s Institute of Sexology and Sexual Medicine, but Cantor’s research has greatly influenced the view among researchers that pedophilia has a biological basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pedophiles are thought to be overwhelmingly men. About a third of those men prefer boys, about a third prefer girls, and a third will be attracted to both.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In common usage, the terms homo and heterosexual refer to people who can and do have AGE APPROPRIATE relationships . These people cannot and do not.  Yet, those who seek to malign gay people will point to those men who victimize boys as proof  that all gay men are child predators which is very underhanded. The fact that a large % of child sexual abuse ( 33 %) is male on male is in no way an indication that there is a statistically significant percentage of gay men who victimize boys
Click to expand...

Horse Feathers ... pure ignorance

Someone can be heteroromantic and bisexual, or biromantic and homosexual. However, the vast majority of people, their romantic and sexual orientations are one and the same, and as such we often refer to both kinds of feelings under the umbrella of sexual orientation.

A pedophile can also be Homo or heterosexual.


'Despite the vociferous LGBT protestations to the contrary, homosexual males actually do commit a disproportionate number of the child-sex abuse cases. A study in the _Journal of Sex Research_found that *“although heterosexuals outnumber homosexuals by a ratio of at least 20 to 1, homosexual pedophiles commit about one-third of the total number of child sex offenses.”*

Therefore, armed with this critical information, we can confidently conclude that since almost thirty percent of child sexual abuse is committed by homosexual or bisexual men — but less than 3% of American men self-identify as such — that homosexual or bisexual men molest children at 10 times the rate of heterosexuals. '

https://www.childmolestationprevention.org/pdfs/study.pdf


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dos this mean you are gong to jump on the fuckwads that think pedophiles are hetero?
> 
> Didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> Pedophiles are neither hetero or homosexual. There are *Pedophiles!!
> 
> Is pedophilia a sexual orientation? | Toronto Star*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence suggests pedophilia results from atypical wiring in the brain. Cantor calls it “cross-wiring”: the stimuli that usually evoke nurturing and protective reactions in adults is instead evoking sexual reactions in pedophiles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar experiments are being conducted across the globe, most notably at Berlin’s Institute of Sexology and Sexual Medicine, but Cantor’s research has greatly influenced the view among researchers that pedophilia has a biological basis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pedophiles are thought to be overwhelmingly men. About a third of those men prefer boys, about a third prefer girls, and a third will be attracted to both.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In common usage, the terms homo and heterosexual refer to people who can and do have AGE APPROPRIATE relationships . These people cannot and do not.  Yet, those who seek to malign gay people will point to those men who victimize boys as proof  that all gay men are child predators which is very underhanded. The fact that a large % of child sexual abuse ( 33 %) is male on male is in no way an indication that there is a statistically significant percentage of gay men who victimize boys
Click to expand...

Horse Feathers ... pure ignorance

Someone can be heteroromantic and bisexual, or biromantic and homosexual. However, the vast majority of people, their romantic and sexual orientations are one and the same, and as such we often refer to both kinds of feelings under the umbrella of sexual orientation.

A pedophile can also be Homo or heterosexual.


'Despite the vociferous LGBT protestations to the contrary, homosexual males actually do commit a disproportionate number of the child-sex abuse cases. A study in the _Journal of Sex Research_found that *“although heterosexuals outnumber homosexuals by a ratio of at least 20 to 1, homosexual pedophiles commit about one-third of the total number of child sex offenses.”*

Therefore, armed with this critical information, we can confidently conclude that since almost thirty percent of child sexual abuse is committed by homosexual or bisexual men — but less than 3% of American men self-identify as such — that homosexual or bisexual men molest children at 10 times the rate of heterosexuals. '

https://www.childmolestationprevention.org/pdfs/study.pdf


----------



## Coyote

People who are attracted to prepubescent children (pedos) are not attracted to adults.  They are not homosexuals.  They are not heterosexuals.


----------



## JakeStarkey

GreenBean, as usual, is wrong.


----------



## Hyddan92

Coyote said:


> People who are attracted to prepubescent children (pedos) are not attracted to adults.  They are not homosexuals.  They are not heterosexuals.



Not all pedophiles are exlusivly pedophiles, many are attracted to adult women or men as well.


----------



## GreenBean

Coyote said:


> People who are attracted to prepubescent children (pedos) are not attracted to adults.  They are not homosexuals.  They are not heterosexuals.


Not True Magoo --  get a clue. You haven't any idea as to what you're blabbering  about do you ?  Unfortunately reality can not be altered to suit your point of view --- it is what it is  and the facts do not give a rats ass about your opinions or feelings.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are both partially right.

A pedo's main fascination is with kiddos, but a pedo can be married and a parent as well.


----------



## GreenBean

JakeStarkey said:


> You are both partially right.
> 
> A pedo's main fascination is with kiddos, but a pedo can be married and a parent as well.


Starkey - I feel really embarrassed for you, it's a type of empathy - do everyone a favor and STFU


----------



## Picaro

Coyote said:


> People who are attracted to prepubescent children (pedos) are not attracted to adults.  They are not homosexuals.  They are not heterosexuals.



A disingenuous argument since few homosexuals are exclusively homosexuals; it's a fetish,, they aren't  'born that way', and the majority have had heterosexual relations, they just overwhelmingly prefer indulging their fetish. According to the last undercover investigation of the NAMBLA organization, the front for kiddie rapers wildly popular with the 'Gay Rights' organizations and a welcome and active member of the advisory councils of the main Gay Rights activist organizations for decades, before they cost the orgs NGO status, they much preferred raping boys, but would sometimes rape a female child as a substitute, not often, maybe 2 out of 10 times, and only if boys weren't available.They very much identify as homosexuals, and not only the NAMBLA investigations but the prison studies of them also confirm they identify as homosexuals, too bad for the Democratic Party's lies and dissembling propaganda.

They're just into mindless self-indulgence, and have no place near children, and they're public health menaces as well, and have no place in food service or hospital staffs, either.


----------



## Picaro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> In common usage, the terms homo and heterosexual refer to people who can and do have AGE APPROPRIATE relationships . These people cannot and do not.  Yet, those who seek to malign gay people will point to those men who victimize boys as proof  that all gay men are child predators which is very underhanded. The fact that a large % of child sexual abuse ( 33 %) is male on male is in no way an indication that there is a statistically significant percentage of gay men who victimize boys



Absolute lies, and using the terminological fallacy can't cover that up.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Hyddan92 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who are attracted to prepubescent children (pedos) are not attracted to adults.  They are not homosexuals.  They are not heterosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pedophiles are exlusivly pedophiles, many are attracted to adult women or men as well.
Click to expand...

You have to distinguish between fixated pedophiles who are the "true pedophiles" focused exclusively on children, and regressed pedophiles who offend due to a  stress factor.

Men who are true pedophiles often have a preference for boys or girls which occurs in equal numbers, while about I/3 are indiscriminant,  as I previously established 

Regressed pedophiles, unlike the fixated variety, do have age appropriate relationships most of the time. They choose their victims based on opportunity rather than gender. 

Non of this establishes that gay men are any more likely to be pedophiles who target boys than straight men  http://www.bishop-accountability.org/reports/2004_02_27_JohnJay/LitReview/1_4_JJ_TypologiesOf.pdf


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Hyddan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who are attracted to prepubescent children (pedos) are not attracted to adults.  They are not homosexuals.  They are not heterosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pedophiles are exlusivly pedophiles, many are attracted to adult women or men as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to distinguish between fixated pedophiles who are the "true pedophiles" focused exclusively on children, and regressed pedophiles who offend due to a  stress factor.
> 
> Men who are true pedophiles often have a preference for boys or girls which occurs in equal numbers, while about I/3 are indiscriminant,  as I previously established
> 
> Regressed pedophiles, unlike the fixated variety, do have age appropriate relationships most of the time. They choose their victims based on opportunity rather than gender.
> 
> Non of this establishes that gay men are any more likely to be pedophiles who target boys than straight men  http://www.bishop-accountability.org/reports/2004_02_27_JohnJay/LitReview/1_4_JJ_TypologiesOf.pdf
Click to expand...



Nice attempt at a back pedal  but you fell head first off your unicycle with the first post - you lost you're wrong again ... adios  el huevón. tu el pene succionar  ...lol


----------



## JakeStarkey

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both partially right.
> 
> A pedo's main fascination is with kiddos, but a pedo can be married and a parent as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey - I feel really embarrassed for you, it's a type of empathy - do everyone a favor and STFU
Click to expand...

 Picaro and GreenBean are autodidacts: with the professor a fool and the student a dupe.

Morons, pedos are attracted to children, but pedos can be married and have children.

Only the ignorant, the mentally feeble, and the malignantly motivated believe differently.  You both should just hold hands and be quiet together.


----------



## Picaro

GreenBean said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyddan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who are attracted to prepubescent children (pedos) are not attracted to adults.  They are not homosexuals.  They are not heterosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pedophiles are exlusivly pedophiles, many are attracted to adult women or men as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have to distinguish between fixated pedophiles who are the "true pedophiles" focused exclusively on children, and regressed pedophiles who offend due to a  stress factor.
> 
> Men who are true pedophiles often have a preference for boys or girls which occurs in equal numbers, while about I/3 are indiscriminant,  as I previously established
> 
> Regressed pedophiles, unlike the fixated variety, do have age appropriate relationships most of the time. They choose their victims based on opportunity rather than gender.
> 
> Non of this establishes that gay men are any more likely to be pedophiles who target boys than straight men  http://www.bishop-accountability.org/reports/2004_02_27_JohnJay/LitReview/1_4_JJ_TypologiesOf.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice attempt at a back pedal  but you fell head first off your unicycle with the first post - you lost you're wrong again ... adios  el huevón. tu el pene succionar  ...lol
Click to expand...


Yes. When you're deliberately pedaling fake narratives and fake stats, you have to tell more and more of them to stay ahead, and inevitably you contradict yourself and fail, which is why the Pedo-Friendlies resort to outright censorship like the NYT and all the major networks do routinely, as well as the fake 'mental health professionals' also do now.


----------



## GreenBean

JakeStarkey said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both partially right.
> 
> A pedo's main fascination is with kiddos, but a pedo can be married and a parent as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey - I feel really embarrassed for you, it's a type of empathy - do everyone a favor and STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picaro and GreenBean are autodidacts: with the professor a fool and the student a dupe.
> 
> Morons, pedos are attracted to children, but pedos can be married and have children.
> 
> Only the ignorant, the mentally feeble, and the malignantly motivated believe differently.  You both should just hold hands and be quiet together.
Click to expand...

Cool and peachy keen - you learned yourself a high faluting word, did you do that all by yourself, are you an autodidact ?  Is we supposed to impressed ?   I betcha you was jus' lookin' for an opportunity to use that wasn't you ?     You blithering imbecile.  Dude- you have no clue as to what you're babbling about.  Like I've said in the past you can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink and you can lead a liberal to facts but can't make it think ... lol


----------



## JakeStarkey

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both partially right.
> 
> A pedo's main fascination is with kiddos, but a pedo can be married and a parent as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey - I feel really embarrassed for you, it's a type of empathy - do everyone a favor and STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picaro and GreenBean are autodidacts: with the professor a fool and the student a dupe.
> 
> Morons, pedos are attracted to children, but pedos can be married and have children.
> 
> Only the ignorant, the mentally feeble, and the malignantly motivated believe differently.  You both should just hold hands and be quiet together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool and peachy keen - you learned yourself a high faluting word, did you do that all by yourself, are you an autodidact ?  Is we supposed to impressed ?   I betcha you was jus' lookin' for an opportunity to use that wasn't you ?     You blithering imbecile.  Dude- you have no clue as to what you're babbling about.  Like I've said in the past you can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink and you can lead a liberal to facts but can't make it think ... lol
Click to expand...

You can use your kindergarten language all you want but pedos often are married and have children.

You literally know nothing but emote much.


----------



## GreenBean

JakeStarkey said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both partially right.
> 
> A pedo's main fascination is with kiddos, but a pedo can be married and a parent as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey - I feel really embarrassed for you, it's a type of empathy - do everyone a favor and STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picaro and GreenBean are autodidacts: with the professor a fool and the student a dupe.
> 
> Morons, pedos are attracted to children, but pedos can be married and have children.
> 
> Only the ignorant, the mentally feeble, and the malignantly motivated believe differently.  You both should just hold hands and be quiet together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool and peachy keen - you learned yourself a high faluting word, did you do that all by yourself, are you an autodidact ?  Is we supposed to impressed ?   I betcha you was jus' lookin' for an opportunity to use that wasn't you ?     You blithering imbecile.  Dude- you have no clue as to what you're babbling about.  Like I've said in the past you can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink and you can lead a liberal to facts but can't make it think ... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can use your kindergarten language all you want but pedos often are married and have children.
> 
> You literally know nothing but emote much.
Click to expand...



Re;"pedos often are married and have children."   Yes they are - are you even following the thread and what's your point ?   Homosexuals are frequently married to the opposite sex as well knowing full well that they are queer - Take your time Starkey, you're obviously not on the same page as the grownups in this conversation


----------



## JakeStarkey

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both partially right.
> 
> A pedo's main fascination is with kiddos, but a pedo can be married and a parent as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey - I feel really embarrassed for you, it's a type of empathy - do everyone a favor and STFU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Picaro and GreenBean are autodidacts: with the professor a fool and the student a dupe.
> 
> Morons, pedos are attracted to children, but pedos can be married and have children.
> 
> Only the ignorant, the mentally feeble, and the malignantly motivated believe differently.  You both should just hold hands and be quiet together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool and peachy keen - you learned yourself a high faluting word, did you do that all by yourself, are you an autodidact ?  Is we supposed to impressed ?   I betcha you was jus' lookin' for an opportunity to use that wasn't you ?     You blithering imbecile.  Dude- you have no clue as to what you're babbling about.  Like I've said in the past you can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink and you can lead a liberal to facts but can't make it think ... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can use your kindergarten language all you want but pedos often are married and have children.
> 
> You literally know nothing but emote much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Re;"pedos often are married and have children."   Yes they are - are you even following the thread and what's your point ?   Homosexuals are frequently married to the opposite sex as well knowing full well that they are queer - Take your time Starkey, you're obviously not on the same page as the grownups in this conversation
Click to expand...

Thank you for admitting defeat.  Pedophiles can be attracted to children and adults.  You have no point do you.  You are so lost, GB.


----------



## Crixus

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...



Still, fags do rape Little boys on par with any other dirt bag. As such shoot them and be done. That aside, who fucking cares?

Murder of Jesse Dirkhising - Wikipedia


----------



## JakeStarkey

Yep, and heteroes play with little girls.

You have no point, Crixus.  None of you do.


----------



## GreenBean

JakeStarkey said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starkey - I feel really embarrassed for you, it's a type of empathy - do everyone a favor and STFU
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and GreenBean are autodidacts: with the professor a fool and the student a dupe.
> 
> Morons, pedos are attracted to children, but pedos can be married and have children.
> 
> Only the ignorant, the mentally feeble, and the malignantly motivated believe differently.  You both should just hold hands and be quiet together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool and peachy keen - you learned yourself a high faluting word, did you do that all by yourself, are you an autodidact ?  Is we supposed to impressed ?   I betcha you was jus' lookin' for an opportunity to use that wasn't you ?     You blithering imbecile.  Dude- you have no clue as to what you're babbling about.  Like I've said in the past you can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink and you can lead a liberal to facts but can't make it think ... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can use your kindergarten language all you want but pedos often are married and have children.
> 
> You literally know nothing but emote much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Re;"pedos often are married and have children."   Yes they are - are you even following the thread and what's your point ?   Homosexuals are frequently married to the opposite sex as well knowing full well that they are queer - Take your time Starkey, you're obviously not on the same page as the grownups in this conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for admitting defeat.  Pedophiles can be attracted to children and adults.  You have no point do you.  You are so lost, GB.
Click to expand...


Starkey  Don't piss in a cup and tell me its tea  ....  Yes Pedophiles can be attracted to children and adults. that proves nada so far as the OP  which is .....  "No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual"  PEDOPHILES CAN BE EITHER ORIENTATION  .... BUT  ... THE VAST MAJORITY OF BABY BOINKERS ARE QUEERS

Since you are incapable of following a thread perhaps this will help you out a tad...

No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual    Post #225


----------



## JakeStarkey

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro and GreenBean are autodidacts: with the professor a fool and the student a dupe.
> 
> Morons, pedos are attracted to children, but pedos can be married and have children.
> 
> Only the ignorant, the mentally feeble, and the malignantly motivated believe differently.  You both should just hold hands and be quiet together.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool and peachy keen - you learned yourself a high faluting word, did you do that all by yourself, are you an autodidact ?  Is we supposed to impressed ?   I betcha you was jus' lookin' for an opportunity to use that wasn't you ?     You blithering imbecile.  Dude- you have no clue as to what you're babbling about.  Like I've said in the past you can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink and you can lead a liberal to facts but can't make it think ... lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can use your kindergarten language all you want but pedos often are married and have children.
> 
> You literally know nothing but emote much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Re;"pedos often are married and have children."   Yes they are - are you even following the thread and what's your point ?   Homosexuals are frequently married to the opposite sex as well knowing full well that they are queer - Take your time Starkey, you're obviously not on the same page as the grownups in this conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for admitting defeat.  Pedophiles can be attracted to children and adults.  You have no point do you.  You are so lost, GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starkey  Don't piss in a cup and tell me its tea  ....  Yes Pedophiles can be attracted to children and adults. that proves nada so far as the OP  which is .....  "No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual"  PEDOPHILES CAN BE EITHER ORIENTATION  .... BUT  ... THE VAST MAJORITY OF BABY BOINKERS ARE QUEERS
Click to expand...

GreenBean, what you believe is immaterial.  And you can believe all you want what you want, but your main points was busted up and buried.


----------



## GreenBean

JakeStarkey said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool and peachy keen - you learned yourself a high faluting word, did you do that all by yourself, are you an autodidact ?  Is we supposed to impressed ?   I betcha you was jus' lookin' for an opportunity to use that wasn't you ?     You blithering imbecile.  Dude- you have no clue as to what you're babbling about.  Like I've said in the past you can lead a horse to water but can't make it drink and you can lead a liberal to facts but can't make it think ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> You can use your kindergarten language all you want but pedos often are married and have children.
> 
> You literally know nothing but emote much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Re;"pedos often are married and have children."   Yes they are - are you even following the thread and what's your point ?   Homosexuals are frequently married to the opposite sex as well knowing full well that they are queer - Take your time Starkey, you're obviously not on the same page as the grownups in this conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for admitting defeat.  Pedophiles can be attracted to children and adults.  You have no point do you.  You are so lost, GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starkey  Don't piss in a cup and tell me its tea  ....  Yes Pedophiles can be attracted to children and adults. that proves nada so far as the OP  which is .....  "No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual"  PEDOPHILES CAN BE EITHER ORIENTATION  .... BUT  ... THE VAST MAJORITY OF BABY BOINKERS ARE QUEERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GreenBean, what you believe is immaterial.  And you can believe all you want what you want, but your main points was busted up and buried.
Click to expand...


Uh ...No ... sorry to burst your bubble little fella. You have not nor can you "bust up" the reality of the numbers.  Homosexuals are responsible for 10-X the number of child molestation cases than heterosexuals don't like it ..... Fk Off.


----------



## JakeStarkey

GreenBean said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can use your kindergarten language all you want but pedos often are married and have children.
> 
> You literally know nothing but emote much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re;"pedos often are married and have children."   Yes they are - are you even following the thread and what's your point ?   Homosexuals are frequently married to the opposite sex as well knowing full well that they are queer - Take your time Starkey, you're obviously not on the same page as the grownups in this conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for admitting defeat.  Pedophiles can be attracted to children and adults.  You have no point do you.  You are so lost, GB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starkey  Don't piss in a cup and tell me its tea  ....  Yes Pedophiles can be attracted to children and adults. that proves nada so far as the OP  which is .....  "No, Paedophiles Are Not Homosexual"  PEDOPHILES CAN BE EITHER ORIENTATION  .... BUT  ... THE VAST MAJORITY OF BABY BOINKERS ARE QUEERS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> GreenBean, what you believe is immaterial.  And you can believe all you want what you want, but your main points was busted up and buried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh ...No ... sorry to burst your bubble little fella. You have not nor can you "bust up" the reality of the numbers.  Homosexuals are responsible for 10-X the number of child molestation cases than heterosexuals don't like it ..... Fk Off.
Click to expand...

You just stubbed your toe again.  You have no overwhelming numbers.  You are fake news.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You can keep giving a number, but without factual evidence, you are just stumbling along, like a drunk, singing your song.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Picaro said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> People who are attracted to prepubescent children (pedos) are not attracted to adults.  They are not homosexuals.  They are not heterosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A disingenuous argument since few homosexuals are exclusively homosexuals; it's a fetish,, they aren't  'born that way', and the majority have had heterosexual relations, they just overwhelmingly prefer indulging their fetish. According to the last undercover investigation of the NAMBLA organization, the front for kiddie rapers wildly popular with the 'Gay Rights' organizations and a welcome and active member of the advisory councils of the main Gay Rights activist organizations for decades, before they cost the orgs NGO status, they much preferred raping boys, but would sometimes rape a female child as a substitute, not often, maybe 2 out of 10 times, and only if boys weren't available.They very much identify as homosexuals, and not only the NAMBLA investigations but the prison studies of them also confirm they identify as homosexuals, too bad for the Democratic Party's lies and dissembling propaganda.
> 
> They're just into mindless self-indulgence, and have no place near children, and they're public health menaces as well, and have no place in food service or hospital staffs, either.
Click to expand...


That is quite a long winded opinion piece that is short on facts . You are the one who is being disingenuous by seemingly trying to paint "homosexuals" as child preditors- despite the fact that it is well documented that gay men are no more likely to prey on children thamn straight men.

Lets pick this tripe apart....

You state that "few homosexuals are exclusively homosexuals"  with out offering any evidence. The fact is that I don't know. I do know that sexual orientation exists alongh a contiuum and that many people are somewhere between gay and straight. But, so what ?? That in itself has noting to do with the issue of who are sexual predetors which is what this thread is about.

You aslo state ; "it's a fetish,, they aren't 'born that way', and the majority have had heterosexual relations, "  What the hell does that mean? A fettish is inanimate object worshiped for its supposed magical powers or because it is considered to be inhabited by a spirit. 

As far as the issue of "born or not born that way goes, again all that you are doing is offering an appeal to ignorance expecting others to just accept that because you say so. You dumb down the complexities of  human sexuality and the volumes of evidence that point to underlying  biological components to homosexuality. And NO , the fact that people are bisexual and   cahnge their choice of a sexual partner from time to time DOES not mean that sexual orientation is a choice. And again, it had NOTHING to do with who sexual predetors are.

Now this NAMBLA thing is a real boatload of bigoted bovine excrement!! What recent undercover investigation??  You can't just throw shit like that out there without backing it up. 

The fact is that you are a *dangerous liar* . It's this type of rhetoric that has gotten gay men killed. And if you actually believe your own bullshit, you have to be either crazy or stupid. *The claim only stands up if you can prove that gay may are committing a disproportionate number of child molestations relative to the straight population-which you cannot do.* You don't seem to be able to understand, that there is a difference between gay men who have healthier adult relationships with other adults as opposed to those who are fixated on minors, or have regressed for some reason in that regard.

*In addition, every male who has sex with another male, whether an adult or minor is not a homosexual*. I'm going to make an attempt to educate you although I'm not holding out much hope. Mostly I like doing this because even I can stand to learn more and I enjoy picking apart hateful propaganda like yours.

Let's start with your lie about NAMBLA. *It was spawned by the early gay rights movement but what is left of it today -and that isn't much - is not a gay organization and has been rejected by gay advocacy groups:
Brief history of the modern childlove movement
*
NAMBLA describes itself as a "*support group for intergenerational relationships," and uses the slogan "sexual freedom for all."* According to the group's web site, its aim is to "support the rights of youth as well as adults to choose the partners with whom they wish to share and enjoy their bodies." Google Search of NAMBLA's IP

*I vehemently disagree with their philosophy*, as do the vast majority of adults, both gay and straight. Children do not have the mental or emotional capacity to make those choices and when an adult is involved, there is a high probability that the relationship will be coercive and unequal. *You will see that nowhere in this lengthy piece is NAMBLA identified as a gay organization, nor does the organization itself even mention the issue of being gay.*

History Brief history of the modern childlove movement
NAMBLA emerged from the tumultuous political atmosphere of the 1970s, particularly from the leftist wing of the Gay Liberation movement which followed the 1969 Stonewall Riots in New York City. Although discussion of gay adult-minor sex did take place, *gay rights groups immediately following the Stonewall Riot were more concerned with issues of police harassment, nondiscrimination in employment, health care and other areas.*

*These were desperate days for the fledgling gay rights movement*. Even then, the NAMBLA was consider a fringe group within the gay community

Ostracism:  This was a  very different time

*Some gay rights groups immediately following "Stonewall Inn", perceived age-of-consent laws as governmental tools to suppress homosexual behavior rather than as the safeguards against the sexual abuse of small children that they claimed to be.* In many states that didn't explicitly criminalize homosexual behavior (the sodomy laws), age-of-consent laws were significantly lower for heterosexual couples than for homosexual couples. For example, in the state of Massachusetts, "Lawrence v. Texas", the age of consent for heterosexual couples was as low as 13 (with parental approval) but was 18 for homosexual men.

The relative acceptance or indifference to opposition of the age-of-consent began to change at the same time as accusations that gays were child pornographers and child molesters became common. Judianne Densen-Gerber, founder of the New York drug rehabilitation center Odyssey House, argued that gays were responsible for child pornography. In 1977 former beauty queen Anita Bryant staked a similar position, starting the "Save Our Children" campaign. "The recruitment of our children," she argued, "is absolutely necessary for the survival and growth of homosexuality."
*You are dishonestly, or perhaps ignorantly, relying on ancient history by invoking NAMBLA*

In *1980 a group called the “Lesbian Caucus – Lesbian Gay Pride March Committee” distributed a hand-out urging women to split from the annual New York City Gay Pride March because the organizing committee had supposedly been dominated by NAMBLA and its supporters*. The next year, after some lesbians threatened to picket, the Cornell University gay group Gay PAC (Gay People at Cornell) rescinded its invitation to NAMBLA founder David Thorstad to be the keynote speaker at the annual May Gay Festival. And in the following years, gay rights groups attempted to block NAMBLA’s participation in gay pride parades, prompting Harry Hay to wear a sign proclaiming “NAMBLA walks with me” as he participated in a 1986 gay pride march in Los Angeles.

*Thus by the mid-1980s, NAMBLA was virtually alone in its positions and found itself politically isolated*. Gay rights organizations, burdened by accusations of child recruitment and child abuse, had abandoned the radicalism of their early years and had "retreat[ed] from the idea of a more inclusive politics," opting instead to appeal more to the mainstream. Support for "groups perceived as being on the fringe of the gay community," such as NAMBLA, vanished in the process. Today almost all gay rights groups disavow any ties to NAMBLA, voice disapproval of its objectives, and attempt to prevent NAMBLA from having a role in gay and lesbian rights events.

Here is more:

*Gregory King of the Human Rights Campaign later said that "NAMBLA is not a gay organization ... They are not part of our community and we thoroughly reject their efforts to insinuate that pedophilia is an issue related to gay and lesbian civil rights."* NAMBLA responded by claiming that "man/boy love is by definition homosexual," that "man/boy lovers are part of the gay movement and central to gay history and culture," and that "homosexuals denying that it is 'not gay' to be attracted to adolescent boys are just as ludicrous as heterosexuals saying it's 'not heterosexual' to be attracted to adolescent girls."

And more:

*In 1994 the Gay and Lesbian Alliance Against Defamation (GLAAD) adopted a "Position Statement Regarding NAMBLA" saying GLAAD "deplores the North American Man Boy Love Association's (NAMBLA) goals, which include advocacy for sex between adult men and boys and the removal of legal protections for children.* These goals constitute a form of child abuse and are repugnant to GLAAD." Also in 1994 the Board of Directors of the National Gay and Lesbian Task Force (NGLTF) adopted a resolution on NAMBLA that said: "NGLTF condemns all abuse of minors, both sexual and any other kind, perpetrated by adults. Accordingly, NGLTF condemns the organizational goals of NAMBLA and any other such organization."

Today

*More recently, media reports have suggested that for practical purposes the group no longer exists and that it consists only of a web site maintained by a few enthusiasts.* NAMBLA maintains a web site at NAMBLA that shows addresses in New York and San Francisco and a phone contact in New York, and offers publications for sale, including the NAMBLA Bulletin. 
NAMBLA is identified as a lobby group in Jon Stewart's America: The Book A Citizen's Guide to Democracy Inaction (2004), and is also alluded to on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, often tagged on to an existing lobby group's acronym for the parody.

*Gay rights groups opposed to NAMBLA contend that their reason for disavowing NAMBLA has always been their sharing of the general public's disdain for pedophilia and child sexual abuse (as expressed in issues statements). *These gay rights groups reject NAMBLA's claims of an analogy between the campaign for gay and lesbian equality and the abolition of age-of-consent laws, and view NAMBLA's rhetoric about "the sexual rights of youth" as a cover for its members' "real agenda".


----------



## GreenBean

JakeStarkey said:


> You can keep giving a number, but without factual evidence, you are just stumbling along, like a drunk, singing your song.


Follow the thread dipshit ... links were given ... if you're supreme ignorance can't refute with facts than stfu asshole ---- geez - at least the other asshole Progressive Parrot makes an effort but you my little friend are clueless


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> few homosexuals are exclusively homosexuals"





TheProgressivePatriot said:


> few homosexuals are exclusively homosexuals


 And I assume you have factual statistical data to prove otherwise ?


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> fettish is inanimate object worshiped for its supposed magical powers or because it is considered to be inhabited by a spirit.


 Nope , although I believe you copied and pasted that from a poorly executed online dictionary, as per Web MD ..... "A fetish is sexual excitement in response to an object *or body part *that’s not typically sexual, such as shoes or feet. They’re more common in men."   What Is a Fetish?


----------



## bodecea

JakeStarkey said:


> Yep, and heteroes play with little girls.
> 
> You have no point, Crixus.  None of you do.


One in four girls are sexually abused before they reach 18.....commonly by fathers, brothers, other family members and friends.  Sad.    It's not homosexuals doing that.


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> born or not born that way goes


 It has always been an accepted fact that homosexuals were perverted by early childhood trauma. While I believe that is the case a good percentage of the time the debate still rages over whether faggots are born or made.


----------



## GreenBean

bodecea said:


> ad. It's not homosexuals doing that.


Sometimes  ....


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> volumes of evidence that point to underlying biological components


Most of which are beyond your scope of comprehension or in some case politicized science aka propaganda which is basically what you have copied and pasted.  Do you really think that by copying a large volume of text you can make yourself look more intelligent than you actually are ?  I'll give you credit, you certainly are a few IQ points above starkey ... but you're still quite a few sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Bodecea and I have completely shut down your arguments, GreenBean.

You are nothing more now than the red-eyed kid who got his ass kicked and is over on the street corner yelling back.

You lost this OP bigly.  And yuuuge.

I am done with you.  Bodecea can torment you now.


----------



## GreenBean

The only one who even comes close is the fuktard progressive parrot, he's only a half wit you two combined aren't even close to that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Posters who are ignored because they are just to stupid. ignorant, bigoted and offensive to be worthy of a response:

Green Bean
Picaro
Cixus

All that they offer are bigoted, inane opinions they cannot back up with facts, and anti gay propaganda that has  long been debunked. 

Eat shit mothers


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Posters who are ignored because they are just to stupid. ignorant, bigoted and offensive to be worthy of a response:
> 
> Green Bean
> Picaro
> Cixus
> 
> All that they offer are bigoted, inane opinions they cannot back up with facts, and anti gay propaganda that has  long been debunked.
> 
> Eat shit mothers



The proportions of heterosexual and homosexual pedophiles among sex offenders against children: an exploratory study.

Previous investigations have indicated that the ratio of sex offenders against female children vs. offenders against male children is approximately 2:1, while the ratio of gynephiles to androphiles among the general population is approximately 20:1. The present study investigated whether the etiology of preferred partner sex among pedophiles is related to the etiology of preferred partner sex among males preferring adult partners. Using phallometric test sensitivities to calculate the proportion of true pedophiles among various groups of sex offenders against children, and taking into consideration previously reported mean numbers of victims per offender group, the ratio of heterosexual to homosexual pedophiles was calculated to be approximately 11:1. This suggests that the resulting proportion of true pedophiles among persons with a homosexual erotic development is greater than that in persons who develop heterosexually.
The proportions of heterosexual and homosexual pedophiles among sex offenders against children: an exploratory study.  - PubMed - NCBI


----------



## GreenBean

“Many psychologists and many psychiatrists have demonstrated that there is no relationship between celibacy and pedophilia, but many others have shown, and they told me recently, that there is a relationship between homosexuality and pedophilia,” the cardinal said April 12 after giving the opening talk at a meeting of the Chilean bishops’ conference.

Vatican secretary of state says homosexuality, pedophilia related | Archdiocese of Baltimore


----------



## GreenBean

Report: Pedophile Priests Are Typically Homosexual


----------



## GreenBean

*REPORT: PEDOPHILIA MORE COMMON AMONG 'GAYS'*

http://www.wnd.com/2002/04/13722/


----------



## GreenBean

Homosexuals are considerably more apt to involve themselves sexually with the underage. Anyone actually in contact with the phenomenon has to acknowledge this fact, perhaps most strongly explicated by the chairman of FRI in 1985.

While homosexual spokesmen have disputed his conclusion, in a paper published in 2000 by Blanchard, Barbareee, Bogaert, Dicky, Klassen, Kuban, and Zucker  the authors noted that the best epidemiological evidence indicates that only 2-4% of men attracted to adults prefer men..; in contrast, around 25-40% of men attracted to children prefer boys…. Thus *the rate of homosexual attraction is 6-20 times higher among pedophiles”* (p. 464). These figures are quite similar to those we at FRI have used since the early 1980s — figures that for which gay activists have roundly criticized us. So how do Blanchard, et al., most of whom are from the Department of Psychiatry at the University of Toronto, handle this fact that seems so damaging to the homosexual cause? By telling people not to notice, or if they do, not to draw the obvious conclusions.


----------



## GreenBean

In connection with media coverage of the Mark Foley sex scandal, the pro-homosexual media enforcers have been attempting to refute the idea that there is any connection between homosexuality and pedophilia. Yet Foley targeted young boys. This is something you are not supposed to write or talk about because it undermines the cause of homosexual rights. 

.................  Let’s see: three homosexual Congressmen involved in sexual seductions of minor boys-ages 16, 17, and 17 (Foley). *And yet homosexual activists ridicule anyone who suggests there is a predatory or pedophilic component to male homosexuality*?”

Homosexuality and Pedophilia


----------



## GreenBean

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Posters who are ignored because they are just to stupid. ignorant, bigoted and offensive to be worthy of a response:
> 
> Green Bean
> Picaro
> Cixus
> 
> All that they offer are bigoted, inane opinions they cannot back up with facts, and anti gay propaganda that has  long been debunked.
> 
> Eat shit mothers


I take that as not only a compliment but a concession ///  Regards ....  PS ... 
chupar tu propia polla


----------



## Hyddan92

One of my friends works with interviewing pedophiles searching for help in Sweden, an interesting job for sure.

We have talked a few times about how they are, and as it is right now he has interviewed about 50.

There is absolutely nothing that they have in common with each other, other than that they were almost all men.
They also don't feel sexually attracted towards children the same way, some likes children exclusively, some likes only young girls, other only young boys, some likes adults and children equally, some like them both but say the way they like them differs and doesn't feel the same. 

And it just goes on and on, some like women their own age and young boys, some is vice versa. 

The way they like them differs as well, some is purely sexual, some feel it more like a strong love like with adults but hardly any sexual feelings.
The way they discovered that they were pedophiles differs heavely as well, only a small minority said that they hade been abused as kids. The most common was to discover their feelings during puberty but some also discovered it later, around 18-20, some only developed sexual feelings towards children after they themselves became parents.

You can't really claim anything definite about the whole group, it's impossible.


----------



## miketx

Hyddan92 said:


> One of my friends works with interviewing pedophiles searching for help in Sweden, an interesting job for sure.
> 
> We have talked a few times about how they are, and as it is right now he has interviewed about 50.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that they have in common with each other, other than that they were almost all men.
> They also don't feel sexually attracted towards children the same way, some likes children exclusively, some likes only young girls, other only young boys, some likes adults and children equally, some like them both but say the way they like them differs and doesn't feel the same.
> 
> And it just goes on and on, some like women their own age and young boys, some is vice versa.
> 
> The way they like them differs as well, some is purely sexual, some feel it more like a strong love like with adults but hardly any sexual feelings.
> The way they discovered that they were pedophiles differs heavely as well, only a small minority said that they hade been abused as kids. The most common was to discover their feelings during puberty but some also discovered it later, around 18-20, some only developed sexual feelings towards children after they themselves became parents.
> 
> You can't really claim anything definite about the whole group, it's impossible.


Only they should all be put away for good.


----------



## Lysistrata

Hyddan92 said:


> One of my friends works with interviewing pedophiles searching for help in Sweden, an interesting job for sure.
> 
> We have talked a few times about how they are, and as it is right now he has interviewed about 50.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that they have in common with each other, other than that they were almost all men.
> They also don't feel sexually attracted towards children the same way, some likes children exclusively, some likes only young girls, other only young boys, some likes adults and children equally, some like them both but say the way they like them differs and doesn't feel the same.
> 
> And it just goes on and on, some like women their own age and young boys, some is vice versa.
> 
> The way they like them differs as well, some is purely sexual, some feel it more like a strong love like with adults but hardly any sexual feelings.
> The way they discovered that they were pedophiles differs heavely as well, only a small minority said that they hade been abused as kids. The most common was to discover their feelings during puberty but some also discovered it later, around 18-20, some only developed sexual feelings towards children after they themselves became parents.
> 
> You can't really claim anything definite about the whole group, it's impossible.



Very interesting post. One thing that I have noticed here in the U.S. is that pedophilia that involves male victims is treated much differently than that which involves female victims. I've seen this too many times, even on USMB, when someone rails against the molestation of a 14-year-old boy, but asks all sorts of questions about the molestation of a 14-year-old girl, like if she has dressed "provocatively," or "what was she doing there flirting with him." There seems to be a section of the population that does not mind if an adult molests a teenage girl. It's disgusting. 

One thing that we can do is clarify the age ranges of the victims.


----------



## Crixus

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...



Gay.


----------



## Picaro

Too bad for the Faggot lovers pedophiles that are homosexuals self-identify as homosexuals. These liars actually think they can pass off NAMBLA and their felllow kiddie rapers  in the other 'Gay Rights' organizations as 'not homosexual'??? Over 80% of the faggots who infiltrated the priesthood molested boys. Mathew Sheppard's juvenile arrest record had two arrests involving 8 year old boys. Faggot pedoes commit over 35% of child rapes, far out of proportion to homos' percentage of the population, which is around 2%-3%. You gimps are just sickos yourselves if you think you can sell your 'no faggots are pedophiles' rubbish. The 'methodologies' of those 'studies' you claim 'prove' that are utter junk, not science; just self-serving lies. That's why you never link to the actual studies, just blurbs from faggot 'scientists' making up garbage for you to peddle. NAMBLA and the others are founding member organizations of 'Gay Rights' groups, and the commie who founded 'Gay rights' farces in the U.S. is a proud NAMBLA supporter.

Look up Harry Hays and his 'NAMBLA Walks With Me' sign he carried in 'Pride' parades; read Progressive org. gushing over good ole Harry; they think good ole Harry The Pedo Friendly is one great guy and SJW Hero by 'Progressives' standards:

Meet Pioneer of Gay Rights, Harry Hay

Fun Facts about faggots and NAMBLA:

Homosexuality and ‘Man-Boy Love’: ‘Gay’ Pioneer Harry Hay Defended NAMBLA to the End » Americans for Truth

*The Spirit of Stonewall (SOS) declaration read in part:

Stonewall was the spontaneous action of marginal people oppressed by the mainstream — of teenaged drag queens, pederasts, transsexuals, hustlers, and others despised by respectable straights and “discreet” homosexuals. …

SOS is an ad hoc committee of lesbian, gay and other individuals and groups formed to bring Stonewall 25 [celebrating the 25th anniversary of the riots] back to the principles of gay liberation. We focus on one of the most glaring departures from those principles: the attempt to exclude [NAMBLA] . …

NAMBLA’s record as a responsible gay organization is well known. NAMBLA was spawned by the gay community and has been in every major gay and lesbian march. … NAMBLA’s call for the abolition of age of consent is not the issue. NAMBLA is a bona fide participant in the gay and lesbian movement. NAMBLA deserves strong support in its rights of free speech and association and its members’ protection from discrimination and bashing.*

Any faggot who denies NAMBLA is a big part of their 'rights' movement is a liar and needs to be kept away from children as well. They're sick vermin.

The MSM is a big defender of pedos, too; for some reason they actively cover up for the kiddie rapers.

*A Nexis database search of Harry Hay obits in over 30 print news outlets — including The New York Times, The Los Angeles Times, Associated Press and Time Magazine — turned up no mention of his pro-NAMBLA advocacy.*

And you thought it was only about Democrats. they're on board with the whole sick 'movement', especially the New York Times. You support Democrats and special protections for faggots and 'normalizing' their fetishes, then you support 'normalizing' child rape.


----------



## Picaro

Lysistrata said:


> Hyddan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends works with interviewing pedophiles searching for help in Sweden, an interesting job for sure.
> 
> We have talked a few times about how they are, and as it is right now he has interviewed about 50.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that they have in common with each other, other than that they were almost all men.
> They also don't feel sexually attracted towards children the same way, some likes children exclusively, some likes only young girls, other only young boys, some likes adults and children equally, some like them both but say the way they like them differs and doesn't feel the same.
> 
> And it just goes on and on, some like women their own age and young boys, some is vice versa.
> 
> The way they like them differs as well, some is purely sexual, some feel it more like a strong love like with adults but hardly any sexual feelings.
> The way they discovered that they were pedophiles differs heavely as well, only a small minority said that they hade been abused as kids. The most common was to discover their feelings during puberty but some also discovered it later, around 18-20, some only developed sexual feelings towards children after they themselves became parents.
> 
> You can't really claim anything definite about the whole group, it's impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting post. One thing that I have noticed here in the U.S. is that pedophilia that involves male victims is treated much differently than that which involves female victims. I've seen this too many times, even on USMB, when someone rails against the molestation of a 14-year-old boy, but asks all sorts of questions about the molestation of a 14-year-old girl, like if she has dressed "provocatively," or "what was she doing there flirting with him." There seems to be a section of the population that does not mind if an adult molests a teenage girl. It's disgusting.
> 
> One thing that we can do is clarify the age ranges of the victims.
Click to expand...


Naturally you're just lying as well. Seems you think faggots  are some special species who need privileges instead of therapy or kept away from children, i.e. a sociopath..


----------



## Picaro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Posters who are ignored because they are just to stupid. ignorant, bigoted and offensive to be worthy of a response:
> 
> Green Bean
> Picaro
> Cixus
> 
> All that they offer are bigoted, inane opinions they cannot back up with facts, and anti gay propaganda that has  long been debunked.
> 
> Eat shit mothers




Back at you, sick fuck. You brag about 'working with children', too. Doing what, grooming them for your buddies?


----------



## Crixus

Picaro said:


> Too bad for the Faggot lovers pedophiles that are homosexuals self-identify as homosexuals. These liars actually think they can pass off NAMBLA and their felllow kiddie rapers  in the other 'Gay Rights' organizations as 'not homosexual'??? Over 80% of the faggots who infiltrated the priesthood molested boys. Mathew Sheppard's juvenile arrest record had two arrests involving 8 year old boys. Faggot pedoes commit over 35% of child rapes, far out of proportion to homos' percentage of the population, which is around 2%-3%. You gimps are just sickos yourselves if you think you can sell your 'no faggots are pedophiles' rubbish. The 'methodologies' of those 'studies' you claim 'prove' that are utter junk, not science; just self-serving lies. That's why you never link to the actual studies, just blurbs from faggot 'scientists' making up garbage for you to peddle.





And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scary shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.


----------



## Picaro

Crixus said:


> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.



Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Picaro said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
Click to expand...

Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for the Faggot lovers pedophiles that are homosexuals self-identify as homosexuals. These liars actually think they can pass off NAMBLA and their felllow kiddie rapers  in the other 'Gay Rights' organizations as 'not homosexual'??? Over 80% of the faggots who infiltrated the priesthood molested boys. Mathew Sheppard's juvenile arrest record had two arrests involving 8 year old boys. Faggot pedoes commit over 35% of child rapes, far out of proportion to homos' percentage of the population, which is around 2%-3%. You gimps are just sickos yourselves if you think you can sell your 'no faggots are pedophiles' rubbish. The 'methodologies' of those 'studies' you claim 'prove' that are utter junk, not science; just self-serving lies. That's why you never link to the actual studies, just blurbs from faggot 'scientists' making up garbage for you to peddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scary shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
Click to expand...

Apparently you're as stupid as you look!


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
Click to expand...



Probably a Jewish lawyer. Use your google retard.


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for the Faggot lovers pedophiles that are homosexuals self-identify as homosexuals. These liars actually think they can pass off NAMBLA and their felllow kiddie rapers  in the other 'Gay Rights' organizations as 'not homosexual'??? Over 80% of the faggots who infiltrated the priesthood molested boys. Mathew Sheppard's juvenile arrest record had two arrests involving 8 year old boys. Faggot pedoes commit over 35% of child rapes, far out of proportion to homos' percentage of the population, which is around 2%-3%. You gimps are just sickos yourselves if you think you can sell your 'no faggots are pedophiles' rubbish. The 'methodologies' of those 'studies' you claim 'prove' that are utter junk, not science; just self-serving lies. That's why you never link to the actual studies, just blurbs from faggot 'scientists' making up garbage for you to peddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scary shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you're as stupid as you look!
Click to expand...



Prove me wrong capo. Or take your ass back to plucking gold teeth.


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for the Faggot lovers pedophiles that are homosexuals self-identify as homosexuals. These liars actually think they can pass off NAMBLA and their felllow kiddie rapers  in the other 'Gay Rights' organizations as 'not homosexual'??? Over 80% of the faggots who infiltrated the priesthood molested boys. Mathew Sheppard's juvenile arrest record had two arrests involving 8 year old boys. Faggot pedoes commit over 35% of child rapes, far out of proportion to homos' percentage of the population, which is around 2%-3%. You gimps are just sickos yourselves if you think you can sell your 'no faggots are pedophiles' rubbish. The 'methodologies' of those 'studies' you claim 'prove' that are utter junk, not science; just self-serving lies. That's why you never link to the actual studies, just blurbs from faggot 'scientists' making up garbage for you to peddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scary shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you're as stupid as you look!
Click to expand...




You run away capo? I was only kidding about the teeth.


----------



## Picaro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
Click to expand...



you do, sick fuck. You run around trying to peddle the myth the demographic that rapes kids at far higher rates per capita than any other on the planet is somehow magically not homosexuals. You have never presented any valid proof otherwise, despite all your noise and advocacy, and besides only you sicko faggots would actually think they had to be 'fair' to kiddie rapers and hold a vote to ban them in the first place. Event hen some 10% of the faggots voted to keep the kiddie rapers on board with your 'movement'; seems they didn't care about the bad press and were fine with having their pedophile founders remain. Know of any other organizations that held votes on whether or not to keep kiddie rapers around? Yeah, nobody else does either.


----------



## Picaro

Salon has run articles on how bad pedophiles feel n stuff when people discriminate against  the poor hapless dears. Others just hide the fact faggots harbored pedoes and pretend they never heard of NAMBLA and its ILGA founding membership, and of course the faggots masquerading as 'mental health researchers' can be counted on to produce fake 'science' for their fellow faggots to run around peddling.


----------



## Hyddan92

miketx said:


> Hyddan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends works with interviewing pedophiles searching for help in Sweden, an interesting job for sure.
> 
> We have talked a few times about how they are, and as it is right now he has interviewed about 50.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that they have in common with each other, other than that they were almost all men.
> They also don't feel sexually attracted towards children the same way, some likes children exclusively, some likes only young girls, other only young boys, some likes adults and children equally, some like them both but say the way they like them differs and doesn't feel the same.
> 
> And it just goes on and on, some like women their own age and young boys, some is vice versa.
> 
> The way they like them differs as well, some is purely sexual, some feel it more like a strong love like with adults but hardly any sexual feelings.
> The way they discovered that they were pedophiles differs heavely as well, only a small minority said that they hade been abused as kids. The most common was to discover their feelings during puberty but some also discovered it later, around 18-20, some only developed sexual feelings towards children after they themselves became parents.
> 
> You can't really claim anything definite about the whole group, it's impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Only they should all be put away for good.
Click to expand...


Kinda hard to do though since you don't know who they are.

It wouldalso be a bit weird to put people in jail for their life based on their sexuality.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for the Faggot lovers pedophiles that are homosexuals self-identify as homosexuals. These liars actually think they can pass off NAMBLA and their felllow kiddie rapers  in the other 'Gay Rights' organizations as 'not homosexual'??? Over 80% of the faggots who infiltrated the priesthood molested boys. Mathew Sheppard's juvenile arrest record had two arrests involving 8 year old boys. Faggot pedoes commit over 35% of child rapes, far out of proportion to homos' percentage of the population, which is around 2%-3%. You gimps are just sickos yourselves if you think you can sell your 'no faggots are pedophiles' rubbish. The 'methodologies' of those 'studies' you claim 'prove' that are utter junk, not science; just self-serving lies. That's why you never link to the actual studies, just blurbs from faggot 'scientists' making up garbage for you to peddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scary shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you're as stupid as you look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong capo. Or take your ass back to plucking gold teeth.
Click to expand...

No shit head., You made the accusation! The burden of proof is on you. Where is this " movement"? Who are they?. You can ask someone to prove a negative , but your too stupid to know that.


----------



## miketx

Hyddan92 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyddan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends works with interviewing pedophiles searching for help in Sweden, an interesting job for sure.
> 
> We have talked a few times about how they are, and as it is right now he has interviewed about 50.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that they have in common with each other, other than that they were almost all men.
> They also don't feel sexually attracted towards children the same way, some likes children exclusively, some likes only young girls, other only young boys, some likes adults and children equally, some like them both but say the way they like them differs and doesn't feel the same.
> 
> And it just goes on and on, some like women their own age and young boys, some is vice versa.
> 
> The way they like them differs as well, some is purely sexual, some feel it more like a strong love like with adults but hardly any sexual feelings.
> The way they discovered that they were pedophiles differs heavely as well, only a small minority said that they hade been abused as kids. The most common was to discover their feelings during puberty but some also discovered it later, around 18-20, some only developed sexual feelings towards children after they themselves became parents.
> 
> You can't really claim anything definite about the whole group, it's impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Only they should all be put away for good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to do though since you don't know who they are.
> 
> It wouldalso be a bit weird to put people in jail for their life based on their sexuality.
Click to expand...


Molesting children is now sexuality? Sicko!


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for the Faggot lovers pedophiles that are homosexuals self-identify as homosexuals. These liars actually think they can pass off NAMBLA and their felllow kiddie rapers  in the other 'Gay Rights' organizations as 'not homosexual'??? Over 80% of the faggots who infiltrated the priesthood molested boys. Mathew Sheppard's juvenile arrest record had two arrests involving 8 year old boys. Faggot pedoes commit over 35% of child rapes, far out of proportion to homos' percentage of the population, which is around 2%-3%. You gimps are just sickos yourselves if you think you can sell your 'no faggots are pedophiles' rubbish. The 'methodologies' of those 'studies' you claim 'prove' that are utter junk, not science; just self-serving lies. That's why you never link to the actual studies, just blurbs from faggot 'scientists' making up garbage for you to peddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scary shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you're as stupid as you look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong capo. Or take your ass back to plucking gold teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit head., You made the accusation! The burden of proof is on you. Where is this " movement"? Who are they?. You can ask someone to prove a negative , but your too stupid to know that.
Click to expand...

Liberals launch new campaign to normalize this sick sex crime - American Patriot Daily


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
Click to expand...

You seem to defend it a lot.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Picaro said:


> Salon has run articles on how bad pedophiles feel n stuff when people discriminate against  the poor hapless dears. Others just hide the fact faggots harbored pedoes and pretend they never heard of NAMBLA and its ILGA founding membership, and of course the faggots masquerading as 'mental health researchers' can be counted on to produce fake 'science' for their fellow faggots to run around peddling.



So you just post this stuff, making reference to "some articles" but think that you don't have to document it.?? Never mind I know what you're referring to, and I know why you didn't post a link. You didn't because those article don't say what you want them to say and  don't support the claims that you people are making

They are talking about removing the stigma of the disease  that is pedophilia and are distinguishing the disorder from the crime of child abuse.  That is a far cry from stating that  there is a "movement to "normalize" or decriminalize child sexual abuse. Th=.e only thing that I can't figure out about you people is if you are really this stupid, or that you are a shameless liar .

Opinion | Pedophilia: A Disorder, Not a Crime



> The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders defines pedophilia as an intense and recurrent sexual interest in prepubescent children, and a disorder if it causes a person “marked distress or interpersonal difficulty” or if the person acts on his interests. Yet our laws ignore pedophilia until after the commission of a sexual offense, emphasizing punishment, not prevention.
> 
> Part of this failure stems from the misconception that pedophilia is the same as child molestation. One can live with pedophilia and not act on it. Sites like Virtuous Pedophiles provide support for pedophiles who do not molest children and believe that sex with children is wrong. It is not that these individuals are “inactive” or “nonpracticing” pedophiles, but rather that pedophilia is a status and not an act. In fact, research shows, about half of all child molesters are not sexually attracted to their victims.



Many of these people are struggling with the disorder, and do not abuse children . Lifting the stigma and allowing them to come out of the shadows so that they can get the help and support that they need can protect children and prevent abuse. You "movement is that of "virtuous pedophiles" who come together to support one another in their quest to not offend.

Should We Lift the Stigma on “Virtuous Pedophiles”?



> Ordinarily, when we speak of pedophiles, we tend to refer to those people who not only feel the desire to have sexual relations with minors but who act on that desire as well. *The notion of “virtuous pedophiles” might therefore at first glance seem like an oxymoron—there is nothing “virtuous” about sexually preying on defenseless children, and the title might even appear to be trying to justify immoral and harmful conduct *(as some pedophile-oriented web sites apparently do). But it is at least conceptually coherent to distinguish between the conduct of pedophilia—acting sexually upon children—and the mere status of pedophilia—experiencing a desire for such sexual activity. While the former can and should be subject to criminal penalties, the latter, if criminalized, would be a sort of “thought crime” that is and should be anathema to our system of justice. So the real question may be this: Do we trust that there truly are “virtuous pedophiles,” this category of those whose conduct does not reflect their status? (And perhaps a close second question would be: Do we believe that all or most of the specific self-proclaimed “virtuous pedophiles” are in reality what they claim to be?).



I'm quite sure that this will have zero effect on you and your moronic minions, because you are either incapable of learning , fearful of facts that undermine what you want to believe.

'


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to defend it a lot.
Click to expand...


Defend  what exactly??  See post 313


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad for the Faggot lovers pedophiles that are homosexuals self-identify as homosexuals. These liars actually think they can pass off NAMBLA and their felllow kiddie rapers  in the other 'Gay Rights' organizations as 'not homosexual'??? Over 80% of the faggots who infiltrated the priesthood molested boys. Mathew Sheppard's juvenile arrest record had two arrests involving 8 year old boys. Faggot pedoes commit over 35% of child rapes, far out of proportion to homos' percentage of the population, which is around 2%-3%. You gimps are just sickos yourselves if you think you can sell your 'no faggots are pedophiles' rubbish. The 'methodologies' of those 'studies' you claim 'prove' that are utter junk, not science; just self-serving lies. That's why you never link to the actual studies, just blurbs from faggot 'scientists' making up garbage for you to peddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scary shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you're as stupid as you look!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Prove me wrong capo. Or take your ass back to plucking gold teeth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No shit head., You made the accusation! The burden of proof is on you. Where is this " movement"? Who are they?. You can ask someone to prove a negative , but your too stupid to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liberals launch new campaign to normalize this sick sex crime - American Patriot Daily
Click to expand...

OH Christ, that shit again? How many decades ago was that picture taken? 

And the American Patriot Daily is a joke





American Patriot Daily - Media Bias/Fact Check


> A questionable source exhibits _one or more_ of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no sourcing to credible information, a complete lack of transparency and/or is fake news. Fake News is the _deliberate attempt_ to publish hoaxes and/or disinformation for the purpose of profit or influence (Learn More). Sources listed in the Questionable Category _may_ be very untrustworthy and should be fact checked on a per article basis. Please note sources on this list _are not_ considered _fake news_ unless specifically written in the reasoning section for that source. See all Questionable sources.
> 
> Reasoning:* Extreme Right, Propaganda  *



*NAMBLA. It was spawned by the early gay rights movement but what is left of it today -and that isn't much - is not a gay organization and has been rejected by gay advocacy groups:*

NAMBLA describes itself as a "support group for intergenerational relationships," and uses the slogan "sexual freedom for all." According to the group's web site, its aim is to "support the rights of youth as well as adults to choose the partners with whom they wish to share and enjoy their bodies." Google Search of NAMBLA's IP

*I vehemently disagree with their philosophy, as do the vast majority of adults, both gay and straight.* Children do not have the mental or emotional capacity to make those choices and when an adult is involved, there is a high probability that the relationship will be coercive and unequal*. You will see that nowhere in this lengthy piece is NAMBLA identified as a gay organization, nor does the organization itself even mention the issue of being gay.*


History Brief history of the modern childlove movement




> NAMBLA emerged from the tumultuous political atmosphere of the 1970s, particularly from the leftist wing of the Gay Liberation movement which followed the 1969 Stonewall Riots in New York City. Although discussion of gay adult-minor sex did take place, gay rights groups immediately following the Stonewall Riot were more concerned with issues of police harassment, nondiscrimination in employment, health care and other areas.
> 
> *These were desperate days for the fledgling gay rights movement. Even then, the NAMBLA was consider a fringe group within the gay community*





> Ostracism
> 
> 
> Some gay rights groups immediately following "Stonewall Inn", perceived age-of-consent laws as governmental tools to suppress homosexual behavior rather than as the safeguards against the sexual abuse of small children that they claimed to be. In many states that didn't explicitly criminalize homosexual behavior (the sodomy laws), age-of-consent laws were significantly lower for heterosexual couples than for homosexual couples. For example, in the state of Massachusetts, "Lawrence v. Texas", the age of consent for heterosexual couples was as low as 13 (with parental approval) but was 18 for homosexual men.
> 
> *The relative acceptance or indifference to opposition of the age-of-consent began to change at the same time as accusations that gays were child pornographers and child molesters became common.* Judianne Densen-Gerber, founder of the New York drug rehabilitation center Odyssey House, argued that gays were responsible for child pornography. In 1977 former beauty queen Anita Bryant staked a similar position, starting the "Save Our Children" campaign. "The recruitment of our children," she argued, "is absolutely necessary for the survival and growth of homosexuality."



*
You are dishonestly, or perhaps ignorantly, relying on ancient history by invoking NAMBLA
 In 1980 a group called the “Lesbian Caucus – Lesbian Gay Pride March Committee” distributed a hand-out urging women to split from the annual New York City Gay Pride March because the organizing committee had supposedly been dominated by *


> *NAMBLA and its supporters*.
> 
> The next year, after some lesbians threatened to picket, the Cornell University gay group Gay PAC (Gay People at Cornell) rescinded its invitation to NAMBLA founder David Thorstad to be the keynote speaker at the annual May Gay Festival. *And in the following years, gay rights groups attempted to block NAMBLA’s participation in gay pride parades,* prompting Harry Hay to wear a sign proclaiming “NAMBLA walks with me” as he participated in a 1986 gay pride march in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> *Thus by the mid-1980s, NAMBLA was virtually alone in its positions and found itself politically isolated. Gay rights organizations, burdened by accusations of child recruitment and child abuse, had abandoned the radicalism of their early years and had "retreat[ed] from the idea of a more inclusive politics,"* opting instead to appeal more to the mainstream. Support for "groups perceived as being on the fringe of the gay community," such as NAMBLA, vanished in the process. *Today almost all gay rights groups disavow any ties to NAMBLA, voice disapproval of its objectives, and attempt to prevent NAMBLA from having a role in gay and lesbian rights events. *


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to defend it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defend  what exactly??  See post 313
Click to expand...



Child raping. You always say you are a New before you defend child raping.


----------



## Crixus

Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Picaro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do, sick fuck. You run around trying to peddle the myth the demographic that rapes kids at far higher rates per capita than any other on the planet is somehow magically not homosexuals. You have never presented any valid proof otherwise, despite all your noise and advocacy, and besides only you sicko faggots would actually think they had to be 'fair' to kiddie rapers and hold a vote to ban them in the first place. Event hen some 10% of the faggots voted to keep the kiddie rapers on board with your 'movement'; seems they didn't care about the bad press and were fine with having their pedophile founders remain. Know of any other organizations that held votes on whether or not to keep kiddie rapers around? Yeah, nobody else does either.
Click to expand...

More horseshit

Horseshit!  Try to learn something if you can



> Members of disliked minority groups are often stereotyped as representing a danger to the majority's most vulnerable members. For example, Jews in the Middle Ages were accused of murdering Christian babies in ritual sacrifices. Black men in the United States were often lynched after being falsely accused of raping White women. ]





> In recent years, antigay activists have routinely asserted that gay people are child molesters. This argument was often made in debates about the Boy Scouts of America's policy to exclude gay scouts and scoutmasters. More recently, in the wake of Rep. Mark Foley's resignation from the US House of Representatives in 2006, antigay activists and their supporters seized on the scandal to revive this canard.


 http://psc.dss.ucdavis.edu/faculty_sites/rainbow/html/facts_molestation.html

Selected Excerpts:



> The number of Americans who believe the myth that gay people are child molesters has declined substantially. In a 1970 national survey, more than 70% of respondents agreed with the assertions that "Homosexuals are dangerous as teachers or youth leaders because they try to get sexually involved with children" or that "Homosexuals try to play sexually with children if they cannot get an adult partner."*1*





> By contrast, in a 1999 national poll, the belief that most gay men are likely to molest or abuse children was endorsed by only 19% of heterosexual men and 10% of heterosexual women. Even fewer – 9% of men and 6% of women – regarded most lesbians as child molesters.



Apparently you're a  part of the moronic minority( Yes a play on words lifted from the moral majority)



> One problem is that none of the studies in this area have obtained data from a probability sample, that is, a sample that can be assumed to be representative of the population of all child molesters. Rather, most research has been conducted only with convicted perpetrators or with pedophiles who sought professional help. Consequently, they may not accurately describe child molesters who have never been caught or have not sought treatment.
> 
> 
> A second problem is that the terminology used in this area is often confusing and can even be misleading. We can begin to address that problem by defining some basic terms.





> _Pedophilia_ and _child molestation_ are used in different ways, even by professionals. Pedophilia usually refers to an adult psychological disorder characterized by a preference for prepubescent children as sexual partners; this preference may or may not be acted upon. The term _hebephilia_ is sometimes used to describe adult sexual attractions to adolescents or children who have reached puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Child molestation and child sexual abuse refer to actions, and don't imply a particular psychological makeup or motive on the part of the perpetrator. Not all incidents of child sexual abuse are perpetrated by pedophiles or hebephiles; in some cases, the perpetrator has other motives for his or her actions and does not manifest an ongoing pattern of sexual attraction to children.
> 
> Thus, not all child sexual abuse is perpetrated by pedophiles (or hebephiles) and not all pedophiles and hebephiles actually commit abuse. Consequently, it is important to use terminology carefully.



Hopefully, you are beginning to see that the issue is a bit more complicated than your  small mind is able or willing to contemplate


> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men*2* is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.



Now we are getting to the crux of the issue. Still with me, or are you watching porn and jerking off, rather than trying to learn somthing?



> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of _male-male_ molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as _male-female_ molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.





> *Typologies of
> Offenders *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children – boys, girls, or children of both sexes.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to defend it a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defend  what exactly??  See post 313
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Child raping. You always say you are a New before you defend child raping.
Click to expand...

You had better watch that shit jackass


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.


Your not making a god damned bit of sense but then you never have. Show us the ling that proves that anyone is trying to normalize child sexual abuse or shut the fuck up. You might want to look at post 515 and see if there is anything there that your diseased mind can understand


----------



## deanrd

Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
 The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

deanrd said:


> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.


You nailed it!


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> Your not making a god damned bit of sense but then you never have. Show us the ling that proves that anyone is trying to normalize child sexual abuse or shut the fuck up. You might want to look at post 515 and see if there is anything there that your diseased mind can understand
Click to expand...




Can’t help it if you are stupid. Here, this is the mission statement. I did edit the name,  it a cut and past into google will get even a dumb capo like you right there. Don’t feel bad, Republicans support them to. But yes capo, there is a group funded by big money and an army of lawyers who exist to normalize child molestation. Now get back to picking over dead folks. It’s almost happy hour.

“is a collaborative effort of mental health professionals and people who are attracted to children or adolescents to accomplish the following purposes:


to publicly promote services and resources for self-identified individuals (adults and adolescents) who are sexually attracted to children and seek such assistance
to educate mental health providers regarding the approaches helpful for such individuals
to develop a pool of providers who agree to serve these individuals and abide by Principles and Perspectives of Practice
to educate the public regarding issues faced by these individuals
 holds workshops for mental health professionals and students, gives presentations at professional conferences, provides speakers for university classes, collaborates with researchers, communicates with professional organizations and journalists about the needs and rights of people who are attracted to children or adolescents, and runs support groups for both them and their friends and family members.


----------



## Crixus

deanrd said:


> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.




Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...


I hate to break it to you, but your impassioned defense of your perversion kinda breaks down when you provide non-working links.  Try again.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
Click to expand...

NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> Your not making a god damned bit of sense but then you never have. Show us the ling that proves that anyone is trying to normalize child sexual abuse or shut the fuck up. You might want to look at post 515 and see if there is anything there that your diseased mind can understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t help it if you are stupid. Here, this is the mission statement. I did edit the name,  it a cut and past into google will get even a dumb capo like you right there. Don’t feel bad, Republicans support them to. But yes capo, there is a group funded by big money and an army of lawyers who exist to normalize child molestation. Now get back to picking over dead folks. It’s almost happy hour.
> 
> “is a collaborative effort of mental health professionals and people who are attracted to children or adolescents to accomplish the following purposes:
> 
> 
> to publicly promote services and resources for self-identified individuals (adults and adolescents) who are sexually attracted to children and seek such assistance
> to educate mental health providers regarding the approaches helpful for such individuals
> to develop a pool of providers who agree to serve these individuals and abide by Principles and Perspectives of Practice
> to educate the public regarding issues faced by these individuals
> holds workshops for mental health professionals and students, gives presentations at professional conferences, provides speakers for university classes, collaborates with researchers, communicates with professional organizations and journalists about the needs and rights of people who are attracted to children or adolescents, and runs support groups for both them and their friends and family members.
Click to expand...


Holly shit you really are just a stupid as I thought. All this does is to prove the points that I made in post 513 Did you bother to read it?. That pedophilia should be treated as a mental health issue. There is nothing here that condones child sexual abuse or advocates decriminalizing it. These are people who are struggling to not offend and this type of policy will help them in that regard. It's stupid fucks like you who want them to remain in the shadows - not get help and support thus putting children at risk . If they to commit an act of sexual abuse, they should be put away for a long time and subject to lifetime supervision but they should be given a chance to get well. Apparently that is more of a chance than anyone gave you.


----------



## miketx

These faggots always defend pdeos and claim they dont.


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> Your not making a god damned bit of sense but then you never have. Show us the ling that proves that anyone is trying to normalize child sexual abuse or shut the fuck up. You might want to look at post 515 and see if there is anything there that your diseased mind can understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t help it if you are stupid. Here, this is the mission statement. I did edit the name,  it a cut and past into google will get even a dumb capo like you right there. Don’t feel bad, Republicans support them to. But yes capo, there is a group funded by big money and an army of lawyers who exist to normalize child molestation. Now get back to picking over dead folks. It’s almost happy hour.
> 
> “is a collaborative effort of mental health professionals and people who are attracted to children or adolescents to accomplish the following purposes:
> 
> 
> to publicly promote services and resources for self-identified individuals (adults and adolescents) who are sexually attracted to children and seek such assistance
> to educate mental health providers regarding the approaches helpful for such individuals
> to develop a pool of providers who agree to serve these individuals and abide by Principles and Perspectives of Practice
> to educate the public regarding issues faced by these individuals
> holds workshops for mental health professionals and students, gives presentations at professional conferences, provides speakers for university classes, collaborates with researchers, communicates with professional organizations and journalists about the needs and rights of people who are attracted to children or adolescents, and runs support groups for both them and their friends and family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holly shit you really are just a stupid as I thought. All this does is to prove the points that I made in post 513 Did you bother to read it?. That pedophilia should be treated as a mental health issue. There is nothing here that condones child sexual abuse or advocates decriminalizing it. These are people who are struggling to not offend and this type of policy will help them in that regard. It's stupid fucks like you who want them to remain in the shadows - not get help and support thus putting children at risk . If they to commit an act of sexual abuse, they should be put away for a long time and subject to lifetime supervision but they should be given a chance to get well. Apparently that is more of a chance than anyone gave you.
Click to expand...



Lol, coward. You didn’t even check it out. Not only are you a fake jew, but a dishonest one. Go back to emptying out dead peoples wallets and ripping out gold teeth capo. Your acceptance of child rape is waaaaay to weird for me.


----------



## Crixus

miketx said:


> These faggots always defend pdeos and claim they dont.



In the post above Capo cheered it on. Way weird. Capo May make #2 on my ignore list. Not sure that’s the type of company I want to keep. Eew.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> Your not making a god damned bit of sense but then you never have. Show us the ling that proves that anyone is trying to normalize child sexual abuse or shut the fuck up. You might want to look at post 515 and see if there is anything there that your diseased mind can understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t help it if you are stupid. Here, this is the mission statement. I did edit the name,  it a cut and past into google will get even a dumb capo like you right there. Don’t feel bad, Republicans support them to. But yes capo, there is a group funded by big money and an army of lawyers who exist to normalize child molestation. Now get back to picking over dead folks. It’s almost happy hour.
> 
> “is a collaborative effort of mental health professionals and people who are attracted to children or adolescents to accomplish the following purposes:
> 
> 
> to publicly promote services and resources for self-identified individuals (adults and adolescents) who are sexually attracted to children and seek such assistance
> to educate mental health providers regarding the approaches helpful for such individuals
> to develop a pool of providers who agree to serve these individuals and abide by Principles and Perspectives of Practice
> to educate the public regarding issues faced by these individuals
> holds workshops for mental health professionals and students, gives presentations at professional conferences, provides speakers for university classes, collaborates with researchers, communicates with professional organizations and journalists about the needs and rights of people who are attracted to children or adolescents, and runs support groups for both them and their friends and family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holly shit you really are just a stupid as I thought. All this does is to prove the points that I made in post 513 Did you bother to read it?. That pedophilia should be treated as a mental health issue. There is nothing here that condones child sexual abuse or advocates decriminalizing it. These are people who are struggling to not offend and this type of policy will help them in that regard. It's stupid fucks like you who want them to remain in the shadows - not get help and support thus putting children at risk . If they to commit an act of sexual abuse, they should be put away for a long time and subject to lifetime supervision but they should be given a chance to get well. Apparently that is more of a chance than anyone gave you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, coward. You didn’t even check it out. Not only are you a fake jew, but a dishonest one. Go back to emptying out dead peoples wallets and ripping out gold teeth capo. Your acceptance of child rape is waaaaay to weird for me.
Click to expand...


Post 513 & 515 dipshit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> Your not making a god damned bit of sense but then you never have. Show us the ling that proves that anyone is trying to normalize child sexual abuse or shut the fuck up. You might want to look at post 515 and see if there is anything there that your diseased mind can understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t help it if you are stupid. Here, this is the mission statement. I did edit the name,  it a cut and past into google will get even a dumb capo like you right there. Don’t feel bad, Republicans support them to. But yes capo, there is a group funded by big money and an army of lawyers who exist to normalize child molestation. Now get back to picking over dead folks. It’s almost happy hour.
> 
> “is a collaborative effort of mental health professionals and people who are attracted to children or adolescents to accomplish the following purposes:
> 
> 
> to publicly promote services and resources for self-identified individuals (adults and adolescents) who are sexually attracted to children and seek such assistance
> to educate mental health providers regarding the approaches helpful for such individuals
> to develop a pool of providers who agree to serve these individuals and abide by Principles and Perspectives of Practice
> to educate the public regarding issues faced by these individuals
> holds workshops for mental health professionals and students, gives presentations at professional conferences, provides speakers for university classes, collaborates with researchers, communicates with professional organizations and journalists about the needs and rights of people who are attracted to children or adolescents, and runs support groups for both them and their friends and family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holly shit you really are just a stupid as I thought. All this does is to prove the points that I made in post 513 Did you bother to read it?. That pedophilia should be treated as a mental health issue. There is nothing here that condones child sexual abuse or advocates decriminalizing it. These are people who are struggling to not offend and this type of policy will help them in that regard. It's stupid fucks like you who want them to remain in the shadows - not get help and support thus putting children at risk . If they to commit an act of sexual abuse, they should be put away for a long time and subject to lifetime supervision but they should be given a chance to get well. Apparently that is more of a chance than anyone gave you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, coward. You didn’t even check it out. Not only are you a fake jew, but a dishonest one. Go back to emptying out dead peoples wallets and ripping out gold teeth capo. Your acceptance of child rape is waaaaay to weird for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 513 & 515 dipshit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...



Meh, you give me the creeps. That’s saying something to considering this is on the internet. Waaaay to accepting of the topic. Maybe you get the ignore button. You on probation or parole or anything?


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
Click to expand...



Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> Your not making a god damned bit of sense but then you never have. Show us the ling that proves that anyone is trying to normalize child sexual abuse or shut the fuck up. You might want to look at post 515 and see if there is anything there that your diseased mind can understand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t help it if you are stupid. Here, this is the mission statement. I did edit the name,  it a cut and past into google will get even a dumb capo like you right there. Don’t feel bad, Republicans support them to. But yes capo, there is a group funded by big money and an army of lawyers who exist to normalize child molestation. Now get back to picking over dead folks. It’s almost happy hour.
> 
> “is a collaborative effort of mental health professionals and people who are attracted to children or adolescents to accomplish the following purposes:
> 
> 
> to publicly promote services and resources for self-identified individuals (adults and adolescents) who are sexually attracted to children and seek such assistance
> to educate mental health providers regarding the approaches helpful for such individuals
> to develop a pool of providers who agree to serve these individuals and abide by Principles and Perspectives of Practice
> to educate the public regarding issues faced by these individuals
> holds workshops for mental health professionals and students, gives presentations at professional conferences, provides speakers for university classes, collaborates with researchers, communicates with professional organizations and journalists about the needs and rights of people who are attracted to children or adolescents, and runs support groups for both them and their friends and family members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holly shit you really are just a stupid as I thought. All this does is to prove the points that I made in post 513 Did you bother to read it?. That pedophilia should be treated as a mental health issue. There is nothing here that condones child sexual abuse or advocates decriminalizing it. These are people who are struggling to not offend and this type of policy will help them in that regard. It's stupid fucks like you who want them to remain in the shadows - not get help and support thus putting children at risk . If they to commit an act of sexual abuse, they should be put away for a long time and subject to lifetime supervision but they should be given a chance to get well. Apparently that is more of a chance than anyone gave you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, coward. You didn’t even check it out. Not only are you a fake jew, but a dishonest one. Go back to emptying out dead peoples wallets and ripping out gold teeth capo. Your acceptance of child rape is waaaaay to weird for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 513 & 515 dipshit!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...




You remind me of Alex Jones during his Perce Morgan interview.

“1776! 1776!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
Click to expand...

You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies


----------



## Votto

shart_attack said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which begs the question, Howey: Why did you _yourself_ have to research this, if you weren't "ignorant of the matter", hmmf?
Click to expand...


The only question is, will this "research" land him in jail?

Well, time will tell.


----------



## toobfreak

Howey said:


> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
Click to expand...



Fags.  They're kinda queer folk.


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies
Click to expand...

I have noticed when anyone disagrees with you regressive perverts, all you do is attack them. Why do you want children indoctrinated into the gay/fag shit for?


----------



## Crixus

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed when anyone disagrees with you regressive perverts, all you do is attack them. Why do you want children indoctrinated into the gay/fag shit for?
Click to expand...



Because it’s cool and hip.


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies
Click to expand...



Ansa? I responded but you are to much of a pusscake to admit that a movement exist that wants to normalize child molesting. You are also a bit defensive. you seem to support it.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed when anyone disagrees with you regressive perverts, all you do is attack them. Why do you want children indoctrinated into the gay/fag shit for?
Click to expand...

I have noticed that you lie a lot with your moronic allegations that all I do is attack, while ignoring the factual and logical and well documented  information that I post in support of my position. Then you attack me with moronic shit about children! What the fuck is wrong with you?. Much I think.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ansa? I responded but you are to much of a pusscake to admit that a movement exist that wants to normalize child molesting. You are also a bit defensive. you seem to support it.
Click to expand...

I just don't know if you are just that much of a liar, or a complete moron. I think the latter. Psychotic is another possibility.


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed when anyone disagrees with you regressive perverts, all you do is attack them. Why do you want children indoctrinated into the gay/fag shit for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed that you lie a lot with your moronic allegations that all I do is attack, while ignoring the factual and logical and well documented  information that I post in support of my position. Then you attack me with moronic shit about children! What the fuck is wrong with you?. Much I think.
Click to expand...

Seek help.


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed when anyone disagrees with you regressive perverts, all you do is attack them. Why do you want children indoctrinated into the gay/fag shit for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed that you lie a lot with your moronic allegations that all I do is attack, while ignoring the factual and logical and well documented  information that I post in support of my position. Then you attack me with moronic shit about children! What the fuck is wrong with you?. Much I think.
Click to expand...



Then stop lying and acting creepy. Creepy is as free does. Far as lying go’s, that’s all you Capo.


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ansa? I responded but you are to much of a pusscake to admit that a movement exist that wants to normalize child molesting. You are also a bit defensive. you seem to support it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't know if you are just that much of a liar, or a complete moron. I think the latter. Psychotic is another possibility.
Click to expand...



Hey, I’m not trying to make child molesting normal. That’s y’all.


----------



## Crixus

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOBODY is saying that it is you fucking idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, you and rdean are. And I find it disturbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are disturbed alright. Ans a moron. You don't have the brain power to respond to any of my factual, documented  posts withj anything but insults, delusional crap and lies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed when anyone disagrees with you regressive perverts, all you do is attack them. Why do you want children indoctrinated into the gay/fag shit for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed that you lie a lot with your moronic allegations that all I do is attack, while ignoring the factual and logical and well documented  information that I post in support of my position. Then you attack me with moronic shit about children! What the fuck is wrong with you?. Much I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seek help.
Click to expand...



I agree.


----------



## deanrd

Crixus said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most pedophiles are not gay. In fact from what I understand most are married and have kids of their own. They’re orientation might be hetero but their fetish is children. And that means little girls or little boys. They may prefer little girls but they’ll mess with little boys because it’s a child. And that’s their fetish.
> The problem with Republicans is when there’s a pedophile, like Roy Moore, or possibly Donald Trump, they have no problem with that because those grown men will mess with little girls. So they figured because it’s a man messing with a little girl, they’re  normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don’t matter. In no way is having sex with children okay. You need to stop trying to make it so. It’s disgusting.
Click to expand...

 That’s just nasty. Just disgustingly nasty. No one is saying it’s OK to have sex with children. And for you to make the accusation proves that you are one terrible person.


----------



## Hyddan92

miketx said:


> Hyddan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyddan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends works with interviewing pedophiles searching for help in Sweden, an interesting job for sure.
> 
> We have talked a few times about how they are, and as it is right now he has interviewed about 50.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that they have in common with each other, other than that they were almost all men.
> They also don't feel sexually attracted towards children the same way, some likes children exclusively, some likes only young girls, other only young boys, some likes adults and children equally, some like them both but say the way they like them differs and doesn't feel the same.
> 
> And it just goes on and on, some like women their own age and young boys, some is vice versa.
> 
> The way they like them differs as well, some is purely sexual, some feel it more like a strong love like with adults but hardly any sexual feelings.
> The way they discovered that they were pedophiles differs heavely as well, only a small minority said that they hade been abused as kids. The most common was to discover their feelings during puberty but some also discovered it later, around 18-20, some only developed sexual feelings towards children after they themselves became parents.
> 
> You can't really claim anything definite about the whole group, it's impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Only they should all be put away for good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to do though since you don't know who they are.
> 
> It wouldalso be a bit weird to put people in jail for their life based on their sexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Molesting children is now sexuality? Sicko!
Click to expand...


No ofc not, anyone can molest children, but being sexually aroused by prepubertal children I would consider a sexuality.


----------



## miketx

Hyddan92 said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyddan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hyddan92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my friends works with interviewing pedophiles searching for help in Sweden, an interesting job for sure.
> 
> We have talked a few times about how they are, and as it is right now he has interviewed about 50.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing that they have in common with each other, other than that they were almost all men.
> They also don't feel sexually attracted towards children the same way, some likes children exclusively, some likes only young girls, other only young boys, some likes adults and children equally, some like them both but say the way they like them differs and doesn't feel the same.
> 
> And it just goes on and on, some like women their own age and young boys, some is vice versa.
> 
> The way they like them differs as well, some is purely sexual, some feel it more like a strong love like with adults but hardly any sexual feelings.
> The way they discovered that they were pedophiles differs heavely as well, only a small minority said that they hade been abused as kids. The most common was to discover their feelings during puberty but some also discovered it later, around 18-20, some only developed sexual feelings towards children after they themselves became parents.
> 
> You can't really claim anything definite about the whole group, it's impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Only they should all be put away for good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda hard to do though since you don't know who they are.
> 
> It wouldalso be a bit weird to put people in jail for their life based on their sexuality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Molesting children is now sexuality? Sicko!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No ofc not, anyone can molest children, but being sexually aroused by prepubertal children I would consider a sexuality.
Click to expand...

Sickness is run amok.


----------



## Picaro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salon has run articles on how bad pedophiles feel n stuff when people discriminate against  the poor hapless dears. Others just hide the fact faggots harbored pedoes and pretend they never heard of NAMBLA and its ILGA founding membership, and of course the faggots masquerading as 'mental health researchers' can be counted on to produce fake 'science' for their fellow faggots to run around peddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just post this stuff, making reference to "some articles" but think that you don't have to document it.?? Never mind I know what you're referring to, and I know why you didn't post a link. You didn't because those article don't say what you want them to say and  don't support the claims that you people are making
> 
> They are talking about removing the stigma of the disease  that is pedophilia and are distinguishing the disorder from the crime of child abuse.  That is a far cry from stating that  there is a "movement to "normalize" or decriminalize child sexual abuse. Th=.e only thing that I can't figure out about you people is if you are really this stupid, or that you are a shameless liar .
> 
> Opinion | Pedophilia: A Disorder, Not a Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders defines pedophilia as an intense and recurrent sexual interest in prepubescent children, and a disorder if it causes a person “marked distress or interpersonal difficulty” or if the person acts on his interests. Yet our laws ignore pedophilia until after the commission of a sexual offense, emphasizing punishment, not prevention.
> 
> Part of this failure stems from the misconception that pedophilia is the same as child molestation. One can live with pedophilia and not act on it. Sites like Virtuous Pedophiles provide support for pedophiles who do not molest children and believe that sex with children is wrong. It is not that these individuals are “inactive” or “nonpracticing” pedophiles, but rather that pedophilia is a status and not an act. In fact, research shows, about half of all child molesters are not sexually attracted to their victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of these people are struggling with the disorder, and do not abuse children . Lifting the stigma and allowing them to come out of the shadows so that they can get the help and support that they need can protect children and prevent abuse. You "movement is that of "virtuous pedophiles" who come together to support one another in their quest to not offend.
> 
> Should We Lift the Stigma on “Virtuous Pedophiles”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordinarily, when we speak of pedophiles, we tend to refer to those people who not only feel the desire to have sexual relations with minors but who act on that desire as well. *The notion of “virtuous pedophiles” might therefore at first glance seem like an oxymoron—there is nothing “virtuous” about sexually preying on defenseless children, and the title might even appear to be trying to justify immoral and harmful conduct *(as some pedophile-oriented web sites apparently do). But it is at least conceptually coherent to distinguish between the conduct of pedophilia—acting sexually upon children—and the mere status of pedophilia—experiencing a desire for such sexual activity. While the former can and should be subject to criminal penalties, the latter, if criminalized, would be a sort of “thought crime” that is and should be anathema to our system of justice. So the real question may be this: Do we trust that there truly are “virtuous pedophiles,” this category of those whose conduct does not reflect their status? (And perhaps a close second question would be: Do we believe that all or most of the specific self-proclaimed “virtuous pedophiles” are in reality what they claim to be?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure that this will have zero effect on you and your moronic minions, because you are either incapable of learning , fearful of facts that undermine what you want to believe.
> 
> '
Click to expand...


And right on cue it goes into 'Pedoes Are Just Misunderstood!!! N Stuff!!!' mode, pulling out silly articles from his fellow Pedo-Friendlies as if we're supposed to beleive a word these sick freaks say about anything. These 'mental health experts' lost an cred they had back in the early 1970's, when they caved in to the Faggot Privilege Movement's Mau-mauing the APA,; they caved only because the faggots threatened to cost their private practices money. Even at that, the faggots of course lie about the real results. Some 5,800 voted to remove faggot tetishists from the mental disorder category, some 3,800 were honest and brave enough to oppose re-classifying the fetish, but some 10,000 refused to vote at all, so barely 25% of the APA membership od some 20,000 voted to remove the sickos from the sicko list. This vote of course makes it very clear that 'science' didn't have a thing to do with re-classifying it.

 Nobody with any sanity claims 'decriminalizing' child rape is some sort of societal 'obligation', so we know where you're coming from, sicko boi.


----------



## Picaro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do, sick fuck. You run around trying to peddle the myth the demographic that rapes kids at far higher rates per capita than any other on the planet is somehow magically not homosexuals. You have never presented any valid proof otherwise, despite all your noise and advocacy, and besides only you sicko faggots would actually think they had to be 'fair' to kiddie rapers and hold a vote to ban them in the first place. Event hen some 10% of the faggots voted to keep the kiddie rapers on board with your 'movement'; seems they didn't care about the bad press and were fine with having their pedophile founders remain. Know of any other organizations that held votes on whether or not to keep kiddie rapers around? Yeah, nobody else does either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit
> 
> Horseshit!  Try to learn something if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of disliked minority groups are often stereotyped as representing a danger to the majority's most vulnerable members. For example, Jews in the Middle Ages were accused of murdering Christian babies in ritual sacrifices. Black men in the United States were often lynched after being falsely accused of raping White women. ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent years, antigay activists have routinely asserted that gay people are child molesters. This argument was often made in debates about the Boy Scouts of America's policy to exclude gay scouts and scoutmasters. More recently, in the wake of Rep. Mark Foley's resignation from the US House of Representatives in 2006, antigay activists and their supporters seized on the scandal to revive this canard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://psc.dss.ucdavis.edu/faculty_sites/rainbow/html/facts_molestation.html
> 
> Selected Excerpts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of Americans who believe the myth that gay people are child molesters has declined substantially. In a 1970 national survey, more than 70% of respondents agreed with the assertions that "Homosexuals are dangerous as teachers or youth leaders because they try to get sexually involved with children" or that "Homosexuals try to play sexually with children if they cannot get an adult partner."*1*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By contrast, in a 1999 national poll, the belief that most gay men are likely to molest or abuse children was endorsed by only 19% of heterosexual men and 10% of heterosexual women. Even fewer – 9% of men and 6% of women – regarded most lesbians as child molesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you're a  part of the moronic minority( Yes a play on words lifted from the moral majority)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One problem is that none of the studies in this area have obtained data from a probability sample, that is, a sample that can be assumed to be representative of the population of all child molesters. Rather, most research has been conducted only with convicted perpetrators or with pedophiles who sought professional help. Consequently, they may not accurately describe child molesters who have never been caught or have not sought treatment.
> 
> 
> A second problem is that the terminology used in this area is often confusing and can even be misleading. We can begin to address that problem by defining some basic terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pedophilia_ and _child molestation_ are used in different ways, even by professionals. Pedophilia usually refers to an adult psychological disorder characterized by a preference for prepubescent children as sexual partners; this preference may or may not be acted upon. The term _hebephilia_ is sometimes used to describe adult sexual attractions to adolescents or children who have reached puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Child molestation and child sexual abuse refer to actions, and don't imply a particular psychological makeup or motive on the part of the perpetrator. Not all incidents of child sexual abuse are perpetrated by pedophiles or hebephiles; in some cases, the perpetrator has other motives for his or her actions and does not manifest an ongoing pattern of sexual attraction to children.
> 
> Thus, not all child sexual abuse is perpetrated by pedophiles (or hebephiles) and not all pedophiles and hebephiles actually commit abuse. Consequently, it is important to use terminology carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you are beginning to see that the issue is a bit more complicated than your  small mind is able or willing to contemplate
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men*2* is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we are getting to the crux of the issue. Still with me, or are you watching porn and jerking off, rather than trying to learn somthing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of _male-male_ molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as _male-female_ molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Typologies of
> Offenders *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children – boys, girls, or children of both sexes.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


lol the freak posts a link to some Rainbow faggot nonsense and expects to be taken seriously. lol lol lol you are indeed an sicko freak, Chester.


----------



## Crixus

Picaro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do, sick fuck. You run around trying to peddle the myth the demographic that rapes kids at far higher rates per capita than any other on the planet is somehow magically not homosexuals. You have never presented any valid proof otherwise, despite all your noise and advocacy, and besides only you sicko faggots would actually think they had to be 'fair' to kiddie rapers and hold a vote to ban them in the first place. Event hen some 10% of the faggots voted to keep the kiddie rapers on board with your 'movement'; seems they didn't care about the bad press and were fine with having their pedophile founders remain. Know of any other organizations that held votes on whether or not to keep kiddie rapers around? Yeah, nobody else does either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit
> 
> Horseshit!  Try to learn something if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of disliked minority groups are often stereotyped as representing a danger to the majority's most vulnerable members. For example, Jews in the Middle Ages were accused of murdering Christian babies in ritual sacrifices. Black men in the United States were often lynched after being falsely accused of raping White women. ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent years, antigay activists have routinely asserted that gay people are child molesters. This argument was often made in debates about the Boy Scouts of America's policy to exclude gay scouts and scoutmasters. More recently, in the wake of Rep. Mark Foley's resignation from the US House of Representatives in 2006, antigay activists and their supporters seized on the scandal to revive this canard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://psc.dss.ucdavis.edu/faculty_sites/rainbow/html/facts_molestation.html
> 
> Selected Excerpts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of Americans who believe the myth that gay people are child molesters has declined substantially. In a 1970 national survey, more than 70% of respondents agreed with the assertions that "Homosexuals are dangerous as teachers or youth leaders because they try to get sexually involved with children" or that "Homosexuals try to play sexually with children if they cannot get an adult partner."*1*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By contrast, in a 1999 national poll, the belief that most gay men are likely to molest or abuse children was endorsed by only 19% of heterosexual men and 10% of heterosexual women. Even fewer – 9% of men and 6% of women – regarded most lesbians as child molesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you're a  part of the moronic minority( Yes a play on words lifted from the moral majority)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One problem is that none of the studies in this area have obtained data from a probability sample, that is, a sample that can be assumed to be representative of the population of all child molesters. Rather, most research has been conducted only with convicted perpetrators or with pedophiles who sought professional help. Consequently, they may not accurately describe child molesters who have never been caught or have not sought treatment.
> 
> 
> A second problem is that the terminology used in this area is often confusing and can even be misleading. We can begin to address that problem by defining some basic terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pedophilia_ and _child molestation_ are used in different ways, even by professionals. Pedophilia usually refers to an adult psychological disorder characterized by a preference for prepubescent children as sexual partners; this preference may or may not be acted upon. The term _hebephilia_ is sometimes used to describe adult sexual attractions to adolescents or children who have reached puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Child molestation and child sexual abuse refer to actions, and don't imply a particular psychological makeup or motive on the part of the perpetrator. Not all incidents of child sexual abuse are perpetrated by pedophiles or hebephiles; in some cases, the perpetrator has other motives for his or her actions and does not manifest an ongoing pattern of sexual attraction to children.
> 
> Thus, not all child sexual abuse is perpetrated by pedophiles (or hebephiles) and not all pedophiles and hebephiles actually commit abuse. Consequently, it is important to use terminology carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you are beginning to see that the issue is a bit more complicated than your  small mind is able or willing to contemplate
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men*2* is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we are getting to the crux of the issue. Still with me, or are you watching porn and jerking off, rather than trying to learn somthing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of _male-male_ molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as _male-female_ molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Typologies of
> Offenders *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children – boys, girls, or children of both sexes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol the freak posts a link to some Rainbow faggot nonsense and expects to be takne seriously. lol lol lol you are indeed an sicko freak, Chester.
Click to expand...



Yeah, he also forgot to say he’s Jewish.


----------



## Picaro

Crixus said:


> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.



Yes, that is the irony; no one can really tell the truth about these vermin without being banged for violations'. If the real truth could be shown without censorship, this entire 'movement' would dead within two weeks. 'Progressive' is just a code word for sociopathic Commie these days, anyway; they like to destroy cultures and societies, and replace them with nothing; they're just mad at Daddy, infantile and self-indulgent Burb Brats.


----------



## Crixus

Picaro said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the irony; no one can really tell the truth about these vermin without being banged for violations'. If the real truth could be shown without censorship, this entire 'movement' would dead within two weeks.
Click to expand...



With the group lobbying to have child molesting made normal, comes an army of lawyers. USMB is rightfully protecting it’s all because that group has a shit ton of money and is backed by allot of polititions both republicans and democrat. I don’t blame admin at all.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Picaro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salon has run articles on how bad pedophiles feel n stuff when people discriminate against  the poor hapless dears. Others just hide the fact faggots harbored pedoes and pretend they never heard of NAMBLA and its ILGA founding membership, and of course the faggots masquerading as 'mental health researchers' can be counted on to produce fake 'science' for their fellow faggots to run around peddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just post this stuff, making reference to "some articles" but think that you don't have to document it.?? Never mind I know what you're referring to, and I know why you didn't post a link. You didn't because those article don't say what you want them to say and  don't support the claims that you people are making
> 
> They are talking about removing the stigma of the disease  that is pedophilia and are distinguishing the disorder from the crime of child abuse.  That is a far cry from stating that  there is a "movement to "normalize" or decriminalize child sexual abuse. Th=.e only thing that I can't figure out about you people is if you are really this stupid, or that you are a shameless liar .
> 
> Opinion | Pedophilia: A Disorder, Not a Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders defines pedophilia as an intense and recurrent sexual interest in prepubescent children, and a disorder if it causes a person “marked distress or interpersonal difficulty” or if the person acts on his interests. Yet our laws ignore pedophilia until after the commission of a sexual offense, emphasizing punishment, not prevention.
> 
> Part of this failure stems from the misconception that pedophilia is the same as child molestation. One can live with pedophilia and not act on it. Sites like Virtuous Pedophiles provide support for pedophiles who do not molest children and believe that sex with children is wrong. It is not that these individuals are “inactive” or “nonpracticing” pedophiles, but rather that pedophilia is a status and not an act. In fact, research shows, about half of all child molesters are not sexually attracted to their victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of these people are struggling with the disorder, and do not abuse children . Lifting the stigma and allowing them to come out of the shadows so that they can get the help and support that they need can protect children and prevent abuse. You "movement is that of "virtuous pedophiles" who come together to support one another in their quest to not offend.
> 
> Should We Lift the Stigma on “Virtuous Pedophiles”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordinarily, when we speak of pedophiles, we tend to refer to those people who not only feel the desire to have sexual relations with minors but who act on that desire as well. *The notion of “virtuous pedophiles” might therefore at first glance seem like an oxymoron—there is nothing “virtuous” about sexually preying on defenseless children, and the title might even appear to be trying to justify immoral and harmful conduct *(as some pedophile-oriented web sites apparently do). But it is at least conceptually coherent to distinguish between the conduct of pedophilia—acting sexually upon children—and the mere status of pedophilia—experiencing a desire for such sexual activity. While the former can and should be subject to criminal penalties, the latter, if criminalized, would be a sort of “thought crime” that is and should be anathema to our system of justice. So the real question may be this: Do we trust that there truly are “virtuous pedophiles,” this category of those whose conduct does not reflect their status? (And perhaps a close second question would be: Do we believe that all or most of the specific self-proclaimed “virtuous pedophiles” are in reality what they claim to be?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure that this will have zero effect on you and your moronic minions, because you are either incapable of learning , fearful of facts that undermine what you want to believe.
> 
> '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right on cue it goes into 'Pedoes Are Just Misunderstood!!! N Stuff!!!' mode, pulling out silly articles from his fellow Pedo-Friendlies as if we're supposed to beleive a word these sick freaks say about anything. These 'mental health experts' lost an cred they had back in the early 1970's, when they caved in to the Faggot Privilege Movement's Mau-mauing the APA,; they caved only because the faggots threatened to cost their private practices money. Even at that, the faggots of course lie about the real results. Some 5,800 voted to remove faggot tetishists from the mental disorder category, some 3,800 were honest and brave enough to oppose re-classifying the fetish, but some 10,000 refused to vote at all, so barely 25% of the APA membership od some 20,000 voted to remove the sickos from the sicko list. This vote of course makes it very clear that 'science' didn't have a thing to do with re-classifying it.
> 
> Nobody with any sanity claims 'decriminalizing' child rape is some sort of societal 'obligation', so we know where you're coming from, sicko boi.
Click to expand...

That is quite an unhinged, bizarre and psychotic rant, that fails to deal with the points that I made in my post. Rather you deflect to some crap about homosexuality and how the APA classifies it with some questionable statics that are not sources . Then you reiterate the bold faced lie that we want to "decriminalize child rape" with absolutely no proof or evidence . You are a fucking shameless liar and fraud!


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salon has run articles on how bad pedophiles feel n stuff when people discriminate against  the poor hapless dears. Others just hide the fact faggots harbored pedoes and pretend they never heard of NAMBLA and its ILGA founding membership, and of course the faggots masquerading as 'mental health researchers' can be counted on to produce fake 'science' for their fellow faggots to run around peddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just post this stuff, making reference to "some articles" but think that you don't have to document it.?? Never mind I know what you're referring to, and I know why you didn't post a link. You didn't because those article don't say what you want them to say and  don't support the claims that you people are making
> 
> They are talking about removing the stigma of the disease  that is pedophilia and are distinguishing the disorder from the crime of child abuse.  That is a far cry from stating that  there is a "movement to "normalize" or decriminalize child sexual abuse. Th=.e only thing that I can't figure out about you people is if you are really this stupid, or that you are a shameless liar .
> 
> Opinion | Pedophilia: A Disorder, Not a Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders defines pedophilia as an intense and recurrent sexual interest in prepubescent children, and a disorder if it causes a person “marked distress or interpersonal difficulty” or if the person acts on his interests. Yet our laws ignore pedophilia until after the commission of a sexual offense, emphasizing punishment, not prevention.
> 
> Part of this failure stems from the misconception that pedophilia is the same as child molestation. One can live with pedophilia and not act on it. Sites like Virtuous Pedophiles provide support for pedophiles who do not molest children and believe that sex with children is wrong. It is not that these individuals are “inactive” or “nonpracticing” pedophiles, but rather that pedophilia is a status and not an act. In fact, research shows, about half of all child molesters are not sexually attracted to their victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of these people are struggling with the disorder, and do not abuse children . Lifting the stigma and allowing them to come out of the shadows so that they can get the help and support that they need can protect children and prevent abuse. You "movement is that of "virtuous pedophiles" who come together to support one another in their quest to not offend.
> 
> Should We Lift the Stigma on “Virtuous Pedophiles”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordinarily, when we speak of pedophiles, we tend to refer to those people who not only feel the desire to have sexual relations with minors but who act on that desire as well. *The notion of “virtuous pedophiles” might therefore at first glance seem like an oxymoron—there is nothing “virtuous” about sexually preying on defenseless children, and the title might even appear to be trying to justify immoral and harmful conduct *(as some pedophile-oriented web sites apparently do). But it is at least conceptually coherent to distinguish between the conduct of pedophilia—acting sexually upon children—and the mere status of pedophilia—experiencing a desire for such sexual activity. While the former can and should be subject to criminal penalties, the latter, if criminalized, would be a sort of “thought crime” that is and should be anathema to our system of justice. So the real question may be this: Do we trust that there truly are “virtuous pedophiles,” this category of those whose conduct does not reflect their status? (And perhaps a close second question would be: Do we believe that all or most of the specific self-proclaimed “virtuous pedophiles” are in reality what they claim to be?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure that this will have zero effect on you and your moronic minions, because you are either incapable of learning , fearful of facts that undermine what you want to believe.
> 
> '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right on cue it goes into 'Pedoes Are Just Misunderstood!!! N Stuff!!!' mode, pulling out silly articles from his fellow Pedo-Friendlies as if we're supposed to beleive a word these sick freaks say about anything. These 'mental health experts' lost an cred they had back in the early 1970's, when they caved in to the Faggot Privilege Movement's Mau-mauing the APA,; they caved only because the faggots threatened to cost their private practices money. Even at that, the faggots of course lie about the real results. Some 5,800 voted to remove faggot tetishists from the mental disorder category, some 3,800 were honest and brave enough to oppose re-classifying the fetish, but some 10,000 refused to vote at all, so barely 25% of the APA membership od some 20,000 voted to remove the sickos from the sicko list. This vote of course makes it very clear that 'science' didn't have a thing to do with re-classifying it.
> 
> Nobody with any sanity claims 'decriminalizing' child rape is some sort of societal 'obligation', so we know where you're coming from, sicko boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is quite an unhinged, bizarre and psychotic rant, that fails to deal with the points that I made in my post. Rather you deflect to some crap about homosexuality and how the APA classifies it with some questionable statics that are not sources . Then you reiterate the bold faced lie that we want to "decriminalize child rape" with absolutely no proof or evidence . You are a fucking shameless liar and fraud!
Click to expand...

I hope you meet up with a mad dad.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Picaro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> And it gets worse. There is a movement out there with political clout behind it that wants to normalize pedophilia. They want to remove the stigma from child rapers much the same way it was removed from gay folks and to a degree, trans weirdos. Scared shit. Don’t matter what the sexual orientation is. A pedo should have their eyes burnt out and their hands cut off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do, sick fuck. You run around trying to peddle the myth the demographic that rapes kids at far higher rates per capita than any other on the planet is somehow magically not homosexuals. You have never presented any valid proof otherwise, despite all your noise and advocacy, and besides only you sicko faggots would actually think they had to be 'fair' to kiddie rapers and hold a vote to ban them in the first place. Event hen some 10% of the faggots voted to keep the kiddie rapers on board with your 'movement'; seems they didn't care about the bad press and were fine with having their pedophile founders remain. Know of any other organizations that held votes on whether or not to keep kiddie rapers around? Yeah, nobody else does either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit
> 
> Horseshit!  Try to learn something if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of disliked minority groups are often stereotyped as representing a danger to the majority's most vulnerable members. For example, Jews in the Middle Ages were accused of murdering Christian babies in ritual sacrifices. Black men in the United States were often lynched after being falsely accused of raping White women. ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent years, antigay activists have routinely asserted that gay people are child molesters. This argument was often made in debates about the Boy Scouts of America's policy to exclude gay scouts and scoutmasters. More recently, in the wake of Rep. Mark Foley's resignation from the US House of Representatives in 2006, antigay activists and their supporters seized on the scandal to revive this canard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://psc.dss.ucdavis.edu/faculty_sites/rainbow/html/facts_molestation.html
> 
> Selected Excerpts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of Americans who believe the myth that gay people are child molesters has declined substantially. In a 1970 national survey, more than 70% of respondents agreed with the assertions that "Homosexuals are dangerous as teachers or youth leaders because they try to get sexually involved with children" or that "Homosexuals try to play sexually with children if they cannot get an adult partner."*1*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By contrast, in a 1999 national poll, the belief that most gay men are likely to molest or abuse children was endorsed by only 19% of heterosexual men and 10% of heterosexual women. Even fewer – 9% of men and 6% of women – regarded most lesbians as child molesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you're a  part of the moronic minority( Yes a play on words lifted from the moral majority)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One problem is that none of the studies in this area have obtained data from a probability sample, that is, a sample that can be assumed to be representative of the population of all child molesters. Rather, most research has been conducted only with convicted perpetrators or with pedophiles who sought professional help. Consequently, they may not accurately describe child molesters who have never been caught or have not sought treatment.
> 
> 
> A second problem is that the terminology used in this area is often confusing and can even be misleading. We can begin to address that problem by defining some basic terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pedophilia_ and _child molestation_ are used in different ways, even by professionals. Pedophilia usually refers to an adult psychological disorder characterized by a preference for prepubescent children as sexual partners; this preference may or may not be acted upon. The term _hebephilia_ is sometimes used to describe adult sexual attractions to adolescents or children who have reached puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Child molestation and child sexual abuse refer to actions, and don't imply a particular psychological makeup or motive on the part of the perpetrator. Not all incidents of child sexual abuse are perpetrated by pedophiles or hebephiles; in some cases, the perpetrator has other motives for his or her actions and does not manifest an ongoing pattern of sexual attraction to children.
> 
> Thus, not all child sexual abuse is perpetrated by pedophiles (or hebephiles) and not all pedophiles and hebephiles actually commit abuse. Consequently, it is important to use terminology carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you are beginning to see that the issue is a bit more complicated than your  small mind is able or willing to contemplate
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men*2* is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we are getting to the crux of the issue. Still with me, or are you watching porn and jerking off, rather than trying to learn somthing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of _male-male_ molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as _male-female_ molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Typologies of
> Offenders *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children – boys, girls, or children of both sexes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol the freak posts a link to some Rainbow faggot nonsense and expects to be taken seriously. lol lol lol you are indeed an sicko freak, Chester.
Click to expand...

There is something seriously wrong with your brain. Are you really that afraid of learning something that might challenge your preconceived ideas. Are you that afraid of actually thinking>? Apparently so.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salon has run articles on how bad pedophiles feel n stuff when people discriminate against  the poor hapless dears. Others just hide the fact faggots harbored pedoes and pretend they never heard of NAMBLA and its ILGA founding membership, and of course the faggots masquerading as 'mental health researchers' can be counted on to produce fake 'science' for their fellow faggots to run around peddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just post this stuff, making reference to "some articles" but think that you don't have to document it.?? Never mind I know what you're referring to, and I know why you didn't post a link. You didn't because those article don't say what you want them to say and  don't support the claims that you people are making
> 
> They are talking about removing the stigma of the disease  that is pedophilia and are distinguishing the disorder from the crime of child abuse.  That is a far cry from stating that  there is a "movement to "normalize" or decriminalize child sexual abuse. Th=.e only thing that I can't figure out about you people is if you are really this stupid, or that you are a shameless liar .
> 
> Opinion | Pedophilia: A Disorder, Not a Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders defines pedophilia as an intense and recurrent sexual interest in prepubescent children, and a disorder if it causes a person “marked distress or interpersonal difficulty” or if the person acts on his interests. Yet our laws ignore pedophilia until after the commission of a sexual offense, emphasizing punishment, not prevention.
> 
> Part of this failure stems from the misconception that pedophilia is the same as child molestation. One can live with pedophilia and not act on it. Sites like Virtuous Pedophiles provide support for pedophiles who do not molest children and believe that sex with children is wrong. It is not that these individuals are “inactive” or “nonpracticing” pedophiles, but rather that pedophilia is a status and not an act. In fact, research shows, about half of all child molesters are not sexually attracted to their victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of these people are struggling with the disorder, and do not abuse children . Lifting the stigma and allowing them to come out of the shadows so that they can get the help and support that they need can protect children and prevent abuse. You "movement is that of "virtuous pedophiles" who come together to support one another in their quest to not offend.
> 
> Should We Lift the Stigma on “Virtuous Pedophiles”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordinarily, when we speak of pedophiles, we tend to refer to those people who not only feel the desire to have sexual relations with minors but who act on that desire as well. *The notion of “virtuous pedophiles” might therefore at first glance seem like an oxymoron—there is nothing “virtuous” about sexually preying on defenseless children, and the title might even appear to be trying to justify immoral and harmful conduct *(as some pedophile-oriented web sites apparently do). But it is at least conceptually coherent to distinguish between the conduct of pedophilia—acting sexually upon children—and the mere status of pedophilia—experiencing a desire for such sexual activity. While the former can and should be subject to criminal penalties, the latter, if criminalized, would be a sort of “thought crime” that is and should be anathema to our system of justice. So the real question may be this: Do we trust that there truly are “virtuous pedophiles,” this category of those whose conduct does not reflect their status? (And perhaps a close second question would be: Do we believe that all or most of the specific self-proclaimed “virtuous pedophiles” are in reality what they claim to be?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure that this will have zero effect on you and your moronic minions, because you are either incapable of learning , fearful of facts that undermine what you want to believe.
> 
> '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right on cue it goes into 'Pedoes Are Just Misunderstood!!! N Stuff!!!' mode, pulling out silly articles from his fellow Pedo-Friendlies as if we're supposed to beleive a word these sick freaks say about anything. These 'mental health experts' lost an cred they had back in the early 1970's, when they caved in to the Faggot Privilege Movement's Mau-mauing the APA,; they caved only because the faggots threatened to cost their private practices money. Even at that, the faggots of course lie about the real results. Some 5,800 voted to remove faggot tetishists from the mental disorder category, some 3,800 were honest and brave enough to oppose re-classifying the fetish, but some 10,000 refused to vote at all, so barely 25% of the APA membership od some 20,000 voted to remove the sickos from the sicko list. This vote of course makes it very clear that 'science' didn't have a thing to do with re-classifying it.
> 
> Nobody with any sanity claims 'decriminalizing' child rape is some sort of societal 'obligation', so we know where you're coming from, sicko boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is quite an unhinged, bizarre and psychotic rant, that fails to deal with the points that I made in my post. Rather you deflect to some crap about homosexuality and how the APA classifies it with some questionable statics that are not sources . Then you reiterate the bold faced lie that we want to "decriminalize child rape" with absolutely no proof or evidence . You are a fucking shameless liar and fraud!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you meet up with a mad dad.
Click to expand...

What the fuck is that supposed to mean moron? Are you implying that I condone child sexual a abuse. Please point to something that I posted that supports that claim or shut the fuck up.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Picaro said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the irony; no one can really tell the truth about these vermin without being banged for violations'. If the real truth could be shown without censorship, this entire 'movement' would dead within two weeks. 'Progressive' is just a code word for sociopathic Commie these days, anyway; they like to destroy cultures and societies, and replace them with nothing; they're just mad at Daddy, infantile and self-indulgent Burb Brats.
Click to expand...


Holy fucking shit ! You people are bizarre! What fucking movement? Are you psychotic,? Paranoid  schizophrenic ? Or just that stupid!??


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Crixus said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the irony; no one can really tell the truth about these vermin without being banged for violations'. If the real truth could be shown without censorship, this entire 'movement' would dead within two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With the group lobbying to have child molesting made normal, comes an army of lawyers. USMB is rightfully protecting it’s all because that group has a shit ton of money and is backed by allot of politicians both republicans and democrat. I don’t blame admin at all.
Click to expand...

Ever think that the USMB might have a problem with  your for implying that they are complicit in your imaginary conspiracy bullshit about normalizing child sexual abuse?. You seem to be obsessed about sex and children. Makes me wonder. Just saying , dude.


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Salon has run articles on how bad pedophiles feel n stuff when people discriminate against  the poor hapless dears. Others just hide the fact faggots harbored pedoes and pretend they never heard of NAMBLA and its ILGA founding membership, and of course the faggots masquerading as 'mental health researchers' can be counted on to produce fake 'science' for their fellow faggots to run around peddling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you just post this stuff, making reference to "some articles" but think that you don't have to document it.?? Never mind I know what you're referring to, and I know why you didn't post a link. You didn't because those article don't say what you want them to say and  don't support the claims that you people are making
> 
> They are talking about removing the stigma of the disease  that is pedophilia and are distinguishing the disorder from the crime of child abuse.  That is a far cry from stating that  there is a "movement to "normalize" or decriminalize child sexual abuse. Th=.e only thing that I can't figure out about you people is if you are really this stupid, or that you are a shameless liar .
> 
> Opinion | Pedophilia: A Disorder, Not a Crime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders defines pedophilia as an intense and recurrent sexual interest in prepubescent children, and a disorder if it causes a person “marked distress or interpersonal difficulty” or if the person acts on his interests. Yet our laws ignore pedophilia until after the commission of a sexual offense, emphasizing punishment, not prevention.
> 
> Part of this failure stems from the misconception that pedophilia is the same as child molestation. One can live with pedophilia and not act on it. Sites like Virtuous Pedophiles provide support for pedophiles who do not molest children and believe that sex with children is wrong. It is not that these individuals are “inactive” or “nonpracticing” pedophiles, but rather that pedophilia is a status and not an act. In fact, research shows, about half of all child molesters are not sexually attracted to their victims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Many of these people are struggling with the disorder, and do not abuse children . Lifting the stigma and allowing them to come out of the shadows so that they can get the help and support that they need can protect children and prevent abuse. You "movement is that of "virtuous pedophiles" who come together to support one another in their quest to not offend.
> 
> Should We Lift the Stigma on “Virtuous Pedophiles”?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordinarily, when we speak of pedophiles, we tend to refer to those people who not only feel the desire to have sexual relations with minors but who act on that desire as well. *The notion of “virtuous pedophiles” might therefore at first glance seem like an oxymoron—there is nothing “virtuous” about sexually preying on defenseless children, and the title might even appear to be trying to justify immoral and harmful conduct *(as some pedophile-oriented web sites apparently do). But it is at least conceptually coherent to distinguish between the conduct of pedophilia—acting sexually upon children—and the mere status of pedophilia—experiencing a desire for such sexual activity. While the former can and should be subject to criminal penalties, the latter, if criminalized, would be a sort of “thought crime” that is and should be anathema to our system of justice. So the real question may be this: Do we trust that there truly are “virtuous pedophiles,” this category of those whose conduct does not reflect their status? (And perhaps a close second question would be: Do we believe that all or most of the specific self-proclaimed “virtuous pedophiles” are in reality what they claim to be?).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm quite sure that this will have zero effect on you and your moronic minions, because you are either incapable of learning , fearful of facts that undermine what you want to believe.
> 
> '
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right on cue it goes into 'Pedoes Are Just Misunderstood!!! N Stuff!!!' mode, pulling out silly articles from his fellow Pedo-Friendlies as if we're supposed to beleive a word these sick freaks say about anything. These 'mental health experts' lost an cred they had back in the early 1970's, when they caved in to the Faggot Privilege Movement's Mau-mauing the APA,; they caved only because the faggots threatened to cost their private practices money. Even at that, the faggots of course lie about the real results. Some 5,800 voted to remove faggot tetishists from the mental disorder category, some 3,800 were honest and brave enough to oppose re-classifying the fetish, but some 10,000 refused to vote at all, so barely 25% of the APA membership od some 20,000 voted to remove the sickos from the sicko list. This vote of course makes it very clear that 'science' didn't have a thing to do with re-classifying it.
> 
> Nobody with any sanity claims 'decriminalizing' child rape is some sort of societal 'obligation', so we know where you're coming from, sicko boi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is quite an unhinged, bizarre and psychotic rant, that fails to deal with the points that I made in my post. Rather you deflect to some crap about homosexuality and how the APA classifies it with some questionable statics that are not sources . Then you reiterate the bold faced lie that we want to "decriminalize child rape" with absolutely no proof or evidence . You are a fucking shameless liar and fraud!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you meet up with a mad dad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What the fuck is that supposed to mean moron? Are you implying that I condone child sexual a abuse. Please point to something that I posted that supports that claim or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

It means that I think you are a sick, America hating freak.


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do, sick fuck. You run around trying to peddle the myth the demographic that rapes kids at far higher rates per capita than any other on the planet is somehow magically not homosexuals. You have never presented any valid proof otherwise, despite all your noise and advocacy, and besides only you sicko faggots would actually think they had to be 'fair' to kiddie rapers and hold a vote to ban them in the first place. Event hen some 10% of the faggots voted to keep the kiddie rapers on board with your 'movement'; seems they didn't care about the bad press and were fine with having their pedophile founders remain. Know of any other organizations that held votes on whether or not to keep kiddie rapers around? Yeah, nobody else does either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit
> 
> Horseshit!  Try to learn something if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of disliked minority groups are often stereotyped as representing a danger to the majority's most vulnerable members. For example, Jews in the Middle Ages were accused of murdering Christian babies in ritual sacrifices. Black men in the United States were often lynched after being falsely accused of raping White women. ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent years, antigay activists have routinely asserted that gay people are child molesters. This argument was often made in debates about the Boy Scouts of America's policy to exclude gay scouts and scoutmasters. More recently, in the wake of Rep. Mark Foley's resignation from the US House of Representatives in 2006, antigay activists and their supporters seized on the scandal to revive this canard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://psc.dss.ucdavis.edu/faculty_sites/rainbow/html/facts_molestation.html
> 
> Selected Excerpts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of Americans who believe the myth that gay people are child molesters has declined substantially. In a 1970 national survey, more than 70% of respondents agreed with the assertions that "Homosexuals are dangerous as teachers or youth leaders because they try to get sexually involved with children" or that "Homosexuals try to play sexually with children if they cannot get an adult partner."*1*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By contrast, in a 1999 national poll, the belief that most gay men are likely to molest or abuse children was endorsed by only 19% of heterosexual men and 10% of heterosexual women. Even fewer – 9% of men and 6% of women – regarded most lesbians as child molesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you're a  part of the moronic minority( Yes a play on words lifted from the moral majority)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One problem is that none of the studies in this area have obtained data from a probability sample, that is, a sample that can be assumed to be representative of the population of all child molesters. Rather, most research has been conducted only with convicted perpetrators or with pedophiles who sought professional help. Consequently, they may not accurately describe child molesters who have never been caught or have not sought treatment.
> 
> 
> A second problem is that the terminology used in this area is often confusing and can even be misleading. We can begin to address that problem by defining some basic terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pedophilia_ and _child molestation_ are used in different ways, even by professionals. Pedophilia usually refers to an adult psychological disorder characterized by a preference for prepubescent children as sexual partners; this preference may or may not be acted upon. The term _hebephilia_ is sometimes used to describe adult sexual attractions to adolescents or children who have reached puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Child molestation and child sexual abuse refer to actions, and don't imply a particular psychological makeup or motive on the part of the perpetrator. Not all incidents of child sexual abuse are perpetrated by pedophiles or hebephiles; in some cases, the perpetrator has other motives for his or her actions and does not manifest an ongoing pattern of sexual attraction to children.
> 
> Thus, not all child sexual abuse is perpetrated by pedophiles (or hebephiles) and not all pedophiles and hebephiles actually commit abuse. Consequently, it is important to use terminology carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you are beginning to see that the issue is a bit more complicated than your  small mind is able or willing to contemplate
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men*2* is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we are getting to the crux of the issue. Still with me, or are you watching porn and jerking off, rather than trying to learn somthing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of _male-male_ molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as _male-female_ molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Typologies of
> Offenders *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children – boys, girls, or children of both sexes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol the freak posts a link to some Rainbow faggot nonsense and expects to be taken seriously. lol lol lol you are indeed an sicko freak, Chester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with your brain. Are you really that afraid of learning something that might challenge your preconceived ideas. Are you that afraid of actually thinking>? Apparently so.
Click to expand...

Your brain:


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far as that go’s, the mods will eat my ass if I open link to the place. MDK has seen it and ill pm a link to anyone who asks, and I’ll also pm a link to the folks who are fighting the normalization of child rape. Capo can use his google button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that is the irony; no one can really tell the truth about these vermin without being banged for violations'. If the real truth could be shown without censorship, this entire 'movement' would dead within two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> With the group lobbying to have child molesting made normal, comes an army of lawyers. USMB is rightfully protecting it’s all because that group has a shit ton of money and is backed by allot of politicians both republicans and democrat. I don’t blame admin at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever think that the USMB might have a problem with  your for implying that they are complicit in your imaginary conspiracy bullshit about normalizing child sexual abuse?. You seem to be obsessed about sex and children. Makes me wonder. Just saying , dude.
Click to expand...



You forgot to say you are Jewish. Also, I implied no such thing. If you read what I posted you would understand that USMB is smart for not letting it be posted, especially since the group has some mighty legal muscle, and no one wants to get sued into non existence. If I were admin, I would just not allowed stuff that could wreck a pretty good thing . Far as normalizing child abuse, that’s all you. You are the only one still going on about it Capo.


----------



## progressive hunter

I knew an old gay guy that told me hes never met a homo that didnt have a desire to have sex with a young boy

so while not all pedos are gay,,,all gays are pedos


----------



## Crixus

progressive hunter said:


> I knew an old gay guy that told me hes never met a homo that didnt have a desire to have sex with a young boy
> 
> so while not all pedos are gay,,,all gays are pedos




I wouldn’t go that far. Weird sure, who the hell would find dudes attractive? Meh, don’t care really.


----------



## Picaro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and some of them post here, too. they want to 'decriminalize' child rape, so the rapists can remain free and just attend 'self-help groups' or some stupid left wing Burb Brat idea or other. When you can sell sickos who insist on extreme self-mutilation as 'normal' and allowed to run loose even in school restrooms you have a pretty sick society at large.
> 
> 
> 
> Who wants to decriminalize child rape jackass!!  To suggest that is as fucking stupid as stupid gets!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you do, sick fuck. You run around trying to peddle the myth the demographic that rapes kids at far higher rates per capita than any other on the planet is somehow magically not homosexuals. You have never presented any valid proof otherwise, despite all your noise and advocacy, and besides only you sicko faggots would actually think they had to be 'fair' to kiddie rapers and hold a vote to ban them in the first place. Event hen some 10% of the faggots voted to keep the kiddie rapers on board with your 'movement'; seems they didn't care about the bad press and were fine with having their pedophile founders remain. Know of any other organizations that held votes on whether or not to keep kiddie rapers around? Yeah, nobody else does either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More horseshit
> 
> Horseshit!  Try to learn something if you can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of disliked minority groups are often stereotyped as representing a danger to the majority's most vulnerable members. For example, Jews in the Middle Ages were accused of murdering Christian babies in ritual sacrifices. Black men in the United States were often lynched after being falsely accused of raping White women. ]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In recent years, antigay activists have routinely asserted that gay people are child molesters. This argument was often made in debates about the Boy Scouts of America's policy to exclude gay scouts and scoutmasters. More recently, in the wake of Rep. Mark Foley's resignation from the US House of Representatives in 2006, antigay activists and their supporters seized on the scandal to revive this canard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://psc.dss.ucdavis.edu/faculty_sites/rainbow/html/facts_molestation.html
> 
> Selected Excerpts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of Americans who believe the myth that gay people are child molesters has declined substantially. In a 1970 national survey, more than 70% of respondents agreed with the assertions that "Homosexuals are dangerous as teachers or youth leaders because they try to get sexually involved with children" or that "Homosexuals try to play sexually with children if they cannot get an adult partner."*1*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By contrast, in a 1999 national poll, the belief that most gay men are likely to molest or abuse children was endorsed by only 19% of heterosexual men and 10% of heterosexual women. Even fewer – 9% of men and 6% of women – regarded most lesbians as child molesters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you're a  part of the moronic minority( Yes a play on words lifted from the moral majority)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One problem is that none of the studies in this area have obtained data from a probability sample, that is, a sample that can be assumed to be representative of the population of all child molesters. Rather, most research has been conducted only with convicted perpetrators or with pedophiles who sought professional help. Consequently, they may not accurately describe child molesters who have never been caught or have not sought treatment.
> 
> 
> A second problem is that the terminology used in this area is often confusing and can even be misleading. We can begin to address that problem by defining some basic terms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Pedophilia_ and _child molestation_ are used in different ways, even by professionals. Pedophilia usually refers to an adult psychological disorder characterized by a preference for prepubescent children as sexual partners; this preference may or may not be acted upon. The term _hebephilia_ is sometimes used to describe adult sexual attractions to adolescents or children who have reached puberty.
> 
> 
> 
> Child molestation and child sexual abuse refer to actions, and don't imply a particular psychological makeup or motive on the part of the perpetrator. Not all incidents of child sexual abuse are perpetrated by pedophiles or hebephiles; in some cases, the perpetrator has other motives for his or her actions and does not manifest an ongoing pattern of sexual attraction to children.
> 
> Thus, not all child sexual abuse is perpetrated by pedophiles (or hebephiles) and not all pedophiles and hebephiles actually commit abuse. Consequently, it is important to use terminology carefully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully, you are beginning to see that the issue is a bit more complicated than your  small mind is able or willing to contemplate
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men*2* is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now we are getting to the crux of the issue. Still with me, or are you watching porn and jerking off, rather than trying to learn somthing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of _male-male_ molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as _male-female_ molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Typologies of
> Offenders *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children – boys, girls, or children of both sexes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol the freak posts a link to some Rainbow faggot nonsense and expects to be taken seriously. lol lol lol you are indeed an sicko freak, Chester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is something seriously wrong with your brain. Are you really that afraid of learning something that might challenge your preconceived ideas. Are you that afraid of actually thinking>? Apparently so.
Click to expand...


you've offered nothing but a lot of bullshit propaganda from other Pedo-Fans; the 'typologies' of homo kiddie rapers is they very much identify as faggots, and they were doing so when they helped found your Faggot Privilege Movement, and they do indeed prefer male children. Your lying isn't convincing anybody, so you'll just have to fall back on your usual tactics of whining to a mod and getting everybody's posts you don['t like removed, is all. We all know what your are and what you're 'defending here.


----------



## Picaro

progressive hunter said:


> I knew an old gay guy that told me hes never met a homo that didnt have a desire to have sex with a young boy
> 
> so while not all pedos are gay,,,all gays are pedos



The fag 'culture' is extremely 'youth oriented', and I don't mean college age, either; their Great Martyr Mathew Sheppard has two arrests involving 8 year old boys, which is the reason his parents didn't ask for the death penalty for his fellow faggot dope dealers and orgy buddies; the Defense could have ordered those juvenile files opened up and read at the sentencing hearings if it were a death penalty case. Nearly all of the 'Movement's' leadership has defended the kiddie rapers at one time or another, and also spread the utter bullshit that they aren't 'faggots n stuff'. these 'studies' just started magically popping up after Jess Helms raised a stink about Bill Clinton wanting to sign the ILGA's request for UN NGO status, pointing out that NAMBLA had been a charter member and was still on  the organization's boards.  Chester here is trying to pass off a few lesbians raising a stink for a year or two being representative of all faggots or something, when in fact they didn't get accomplish much and NAMBLA was never banned from but a couple of them; lesbians don['t really mind in any real numbers when it comes to supporting faggot privileges and don't dare oppose fashion any more than Democrats do. Then banning of NAMBLA only came about because some of the 'activists' want big cushy jobs as UN big shots and it cost the movement some money and 6 figure jobs, is all. As I said, some 10% stilll voted to keep the kiddie rapers around even with the bad press.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Picaro said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew an old gay guy that told me hes never met a homo that didnt have a desire to have sex with a young boy
> 
> so while not all pedos are gay,,,all gays are pedos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fag 'culture' is extremely 'youth oriented', and I don't mean college age, either; their Great Martyr Mathew Sheppard has two arrests involving 8 year old boys, which is the reason his parents didn't ask for the death penalty for his fellow faggot dope dealers and orgy buddies; the Defense could have ordered those juvenile files opened up and read at the sentencing hearings if it were a death penalty case. Nearly all of the 'Movement's' leadership has defended the kiddie rapers at one time or another, and also spread the utter bullshit that they aren't 'faggots n stuff'. these 'studies' just started magically popping up after Jess Helms raised a stink about Bill Clinton wanting to sign the ILGA's request for UN NGO status, pointing out that NAMBLA had been a charter member and was still on  the organization's boards.  Chester here is trying to pass off a few lesbians raising a stink for a year or two being representative of all faggots or something, when in fact they didn't get accomplish much and NAMBLA was never banned from but a couple of them; lesbians don['t really mind in any real numbers when it comes to supporting faggot privileges and don't dare oppose fashion any more than Democrats do. Then banning of NAMBLA only came about because some of the 'activists' want big cushy jobs as UN big shots and it cost the movement some money and 6 figure jobs, is all. As I said, some 10% stilll voted to keep the kiddie rapers around even with the bad press.
Click to expand...

Wow, another unhinged psychotic rage rant. Wipe the spit off your chin and get a grip! It must really suck to be you


----------



## Crixus

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew an old gay guy that told me hes never met a homo that didnt have a desire to have sex with a young boy
> 
> so while not all pedos are gay,,,all gays are pedos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fag 'culture' is extremely 'youth oriented', and I don't mean college age, either; their Great Martyr Mathew Sheppard has two arrests involving 8 year old boys, which is the reason his parents didn't ask for the death penalty for his fellow faggot dope dealers and orgy buddies; the Defense could have ordered those juvenile files opened up and read at the sentencing hearings if it were a death penalty case. Nearly all of the 'Movement's' leadership has defended the kiddie rapers at one time or another, and also spread the utter bullshit that they aren't 'faggots n stuff'. these 'studies' just started magically popping up after Jess Helms raised a stink about Bill Clinton wanting to sign the ILGA's request for UN NGO status, pointing out that NAMBLA had been a charter member and was still on  the organization's boards.  Chester here is trying to pass off a few lesbians raising a stink for a year or two being representative of all faggots or something, when in fact they didn't get accomplish much and NAMBLA was never banned from but a couple of them; lesbians don['t really mind in any real numbers when it comes to supporting faggot privileges and don't dare oppose fashion any more than Democrats do. Then banning of NAMBLA only came about because some of the 'activists' want big cushy jobs as UN big shots and it cost the movement some money and 6 figure jobs, is all. As I said, some 10% stilll voted to keep the kiddie rapers around even with the bad press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another unhinged psychotic rage rant. Wipe the spit off your chin and get a grip! It must really suck to be you
Click to expand...




Buuut, you keep coming back.


----------



## progressive hunter

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew an old gay guy that told me hes never met a homo that didnt have a desire to have sex with a young boy
> 
> so while not all pedos are gay,,,all gays are pedos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fag 'culture' is extremely 'youth oriented', and I don't mean college age, either; their Great Martyr Mathew Sheppard has two arrests involving 8 year old boys, which is the reason his parents didn't ask for the death penalty for his fellow faggot dope dealers and orgy buddies; the Defense could have ordered those juvenile files opened up and read at the sentencing hearings if it were a death penalty case. Nearly all of the 'Movement's' leadership has defended the kiddie rapers at one time or another, and also spread the utter bullshit that they aren't 'faggots n stuff'. these 'studies' just started magically popping up after Jess Helms raised a stink about Bill Clinton wanting to sign the ILGA's request for UN NGO status, pointing out that NAMBLA had been a charter member and was still on  the organization's boards.  Chester here is trying to pass off a few lesbians raising a stink for a year or two being representative of all faggots or something, when in fact they didn't get accomplish much and NAMBLA was never banned from but a couple of them; lesbians don['t really mind in any real numbers when it comes to supporting faggot privileges and don't dare oppose fashion any more than Democrats do. Then banning of NAMBLA only came about because some of the 'activists' want big cushy jobs as UN big shots and it cost the movement some money and 6 figure jobs, is all. As I said, some 10% stilll voted to keep the kiddie rapers around even with the bad press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another unhinged psychotic rage rant. Wipe the spit off your chin and get a grip! It must really suck to be you
Click to expand...



if you say so


----------



## Cecilie1200

Okay, let's just clarify here.

Not all pedophiles are homosexual.  Obviously, since I believe the majority of child molestation happens against female victims.

Not all homosexuals are pedophiles.  Whatever one might think of their mental health in general, I have no problem stipulating that it doesn't automatically translate into criminal behavior, and neither should anyone else.

HOWEVER, I am not for a minute going to accept the absurd notion that an adult man who is sexually attracted to male children is somehow "not really gay" because of the age of his target.  I can understand the desire to project the sick and repulsive as far away from yourselves as possible, but every other group of human beings has to accept the existence of bad apples in the barrel, and homosexuals are going to have to accept and deal, too.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Cecilie1200 said:


> Not all pedophiles are homosexual. Obviously, since I believe the majority of child molestation happens against female victims.
> 
> Not all homosexuals are pedophiles. Whatever one might think of their mental health in general, I have no problem stipulating that it doesn't automatically translate into criminal behavior, and neither should anyone else.


Well put and more reasonable than I recall you to be


----------



## miketx

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pedophiles are homosexual. Obviously, since I believe the majority of child molestation happens against female victims.
> 
> Not all homosexuals are pedophiles. Whatever one might think of their mental health in general, I have no problem stipulating that it doesn't automatically translate into criminal behavior, and neither should anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Well put and more reasonable than I recall you to be
Click to expand...

Why did you cut out the last part of the quote? Didn't like that part?


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pedophiles are homosexual. Obviously, since I believe the majority of child molestation happens against female victims.
> 
> Not all homosexuals are pedophiles. Whatever one might think of their mental health in general, I have no problem stipulating that it doesn't automatically translate into criminal behavior, and neither should anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Well put and more reasonable than I recall you to be
Click to expand...


It's almost as though reasonable isn't defined as "agreeing with what Prog wants to hear".


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Cecilie1200 said:


> HOWEVER, I am not for a minute going to accept the absurd notion that an adult man who is sexually attracted to male children is somehow "not really gay" because of the age of his target. I can understand the desire to project the sick and repulsive as far away from yourselves as possible, but every other group of human beings has to accept the existence of bad apples in the barrel, and homosexuals are going to have to accept and deal, too.


I will concede that some men who abuse  male children  are homosexual in that they are primarily attracted to other men. They may, at times, regress under stress, as heterosexuals sometimes do as well, and target a child.

However, many men who abuse children are fixated on a certain age group  and are often in discriminant as to gender

If a man is incapable of  having age appropriate relations, I am loath to call him "homosexual" because every time someone like that offends, the whole gay community gets smeared and the bigots are quick to scream that this is another example homosexual sex abuse, skewing  the statistics and making it look that gays are more likely to victimize children.

Motive should also be considered. Some sexual abuse is perpetrated so that the abuser can feel power that he may lake otherwise. It may not be out of sexual attraction at all.


----------



## Cecilie1200

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pedophiles are homosexual. Obviously, since I believe the majority of child molestation happens against female victims.
> 
> Not all homosexuals are pedophiles. Whatever one might think of their mental health in general, I have no problem stipulating that it doesn't automatically translate into criminal behavior, and neither should anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Well put and more reasonable than I recall you to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you cut out the last part of the quote? Didn't like that part?
Click to expand...


It wasn't "reasonable", ie. it didn't agree with his worldview.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

miketx said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pedophiles are homosexual. Obviously, since I believe the majority of child molestation happens against female victims.
> 
> Not all homosexuals are pedophiles. Whatever one might think of their mental health in general, I have no problem stipulating that it doesn't automatically translate into criminal behavior, and neither should anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Well put and more reasonable than I recall you to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why did you cut out the last part of the quote? Didn't like that part?
Click to expand...

See post 375. I responded to it separately


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pedophiles are homosexual. Obviously, since I believe the majority of child molestation happens against female victims.
> 
> Not all homosexuals are pedophiles. Whatever one might think of their mental health in general, I have no problem stipulating that it doesn't automatically translate into criminal behavior, and neither should anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Well put and more reasonable than I recall you to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's almost as though reasonable isn't defined as "agreeing with what Prog wants to hear".
Click to expand...

Oh Christ already. Aren't touchy !  I agree


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, I am not for a minute going to accept the absurd notion that an adult man who is sexually attracted to male children is somehow "not really gay" because of the age of his target. I can understand the desire to project the sick and repulsive as far away from yourselves as possible, but every other group of human beings has to accept the existence of bad apples in the barrel, and homosexuals are going to have to accept and deal, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I will concede that some men who abuse  male children  are homosexual in that they are primarily attracted to other men. They may, at times, regress under stress, as heterosexuals sometimes do as well, and target a child.
> 
> However, many men who abuse children are fixated on a certain age group  and are often in discriminant as to gender
> 
> If a man is incapable of  having age appropriate relations, I am loath to call him "homosexual" because every time someone like that offends, the whole gay community gets smeared and the bigots are quick to scream that this is another example homosexual sex abuse, skewing  the statistics and making it look that gays are more likely to victimize children.
> 
> Motive should also be considered. Some sexual abuse is perpetrated so that the abuser can feel power that he may lake otherwise. It may not be out of sexual attraction at all.
Click to expand...


What do child molesters who molest both sexes have to do with anything?  The existence of other orientations in child molesters doesn't negate the fact that those who are sexually attracted to their own gender are, by definition, homosexual.  Likewise, digressing onto, "Well, but there are child abusers who aren't sexually attracted to them" begs the question, "What the hell does that have to do with anything?"  Does that somehow negate the existence of those who ARE?

As for whether or not you'd rather lie in order to get the results you prefer because you don't like the truth . . . welcome to adulthood, where you have to face the fact that reality doesn't change according to your preference.


----------



## Cecilie1200

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all pedophiles are homosexual. Obviously, since I believe the majority of child molestation happens against female victims.
> 
> Not all homosexuals are pedophiles. Whatever one might think of their mental health in general, I have no problem stipulating that it doesn't automatically translate into criminal behavior, and neither should anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Well put and more reasonable than I recall you to be
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's almost as though reasonable isn't defined as "agreeing with what Prog wants to hear".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Christ already. Aren't touchy !  I agree
Click to expand...


Next time, try doing it without the snotty attempts at condescension.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Cecilie1200 said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, I am not for a minute going to accept the absurd notion that an adult man who is sexually attracted to male children is somehow "not really gay" because of the age of his target. I can understand the desire to project the sick and repulsive as far away from yourselves as possible, but every other group of human beings has to accept the existence of bad apples in the barrel, and homosexuals are going to have to accept and deal, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I will concede that some men who abuse  male children  are homosexual in that they are primarily attracted to other men. They may, at times, regress under stress, as heterosexuals sometimes do as well, and target a child.
> 
> However, many men who abuse children are fixated on a certain age group  and are often in discriminant as to gender
> 
> If a man is incapable of  having age appropriate relations, I am loath to call him "homosexual" because every time someone like that offends, the whole gay community gets smeared and the bigots are quick to scream that this is another example homosexual sex abuse, skewing  the statistics and making it look that gays are more likely to victimize children.
> 
> Motive should also be considered. Some sexual abuse is perpetrated so that the abuser can feel power that he may lake otherwise. It may not be out of sexual attraction at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do child molesters who molest both sexes have to do with anything?  The existence of other orientations in child molesters doesn't negate the fact that those who are sexually attracted to their own gender are, by definition, homosexual.  Likewise, digressing onto, "Well, but there are child abusers who aren't sexually attracted to them" begs the question, "What the hell does that have to do with anything?"  Does that somehow negate the existence of those who ARE?
> 
> As for whether or not you'd rather lie in order to get the results you prefer because you don't like the truth . . . welcome to adulthood, where you have to face the fact that reality doesn't change according to your preference.
Click to expand...

I made my point and don't really care if you don't like it or accept it


----------



## Picaro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew an old gay guy that told me hes never met a homo that didnt have a desire to have sex with a young boy
> 
> so while not all pedos are gay,,,all gays are pedos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fag 'culture' is extremely 'youth oriented', and I don't mean college age, either; their Great Martyr Mathew Sheppard has two arrests involving 8 year old boys, which is the reason his parents didn't ask for the death penalty for his fellow faggot dope dealers and orgy buddies; the Defense could have ordered those juvenile files opened up and read at the sentencing hearings if it were a death penalty case. Nearly all of the 'Movement's' leadership has defended the kiddie rapers at one time or another, and also spread the utter bullshit that they aren't 'faggots n stuff'. these 'studies' just started magically popping up after Jess Helms raised a stink about Bill Clinton wanting to sign the ILGA's request for UN NGO status, pointing out that NAMBLA had been a charter member and was still on  the organization's boards.  Chester here is trying to pass off a few lesbians raising a stink for a year or two being representative of all faggots or something, when in fact they didn't get accomplish much and NAMBLA was never banned from but a couple of them; lesbians don['t really mind in any real numbers when it comes to supporting faggot privileges and don't dare oppose fashion any more than Democrats do. Then banning of NAMBLA only came about because some of the 'activists' want big cushy jobs as UN big shots and it cost the movement some money and 6 figure jobs, is all. As I said, some 10% stilll voted to keep the kiddie rapers around even with the bad press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another unhinged psychotic rage rant. Wipe the spit off your chin and get a grip! It must really suck to be you
Click to expand...


What Pee Pee is sniveling about is he forgot to tell us that Big Giant Lesbian Uprising was only over a couple of parades, in 1984 or 1985, and had zero effect, while the Jesse Helms uproar was in 1994; the lezs had no effect on getting rid of the kiddie rapers who helped found the faggot privilege movement; so much for the alleged 'disapproval' of Faggot Land for pedophiles. They adore pedophiles. Why else do these freaks want to 'decriminalize' it ??? You can also note Pee Pee can't refute anything I said, since he knows its all in the public record; that's why you see the public record being censored where ever its possible for the faggots to do so. they used to brag about a lot of their sick 'lifestyles' in their pasts, but now they censor their own history. Next we can watch as they censor WHO and the CDC and force them to purge all the reports of the epidemics these mentally ill freaks spread literally every year.


----------



## Picaro

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, I am not for a minute going to accept the absurd notion that an adult man who is sexually attracted to male children is somehow "not really gay" because of the age of his target. I can understand the desire to project the sick and repulsive as far away from yourselves as possible, but every other group of human beings has to accept the existence of bad apples in the barrel, and homosexuals are going to have to accept and deal, too.
> 
> 
> 
> I will concede that some men who abuse  male children  are homosexual in that they are primarily attracted to other men. They may, at times, regress under stress, as heterosexuals sometimes do as well, and target a child.
> 
> However, many men who abuse children are fixated on a certain age group  and are often in discriminant as to gender
> 
> If a man is incapable of  having age appropriate relations, I am loath to call him "homosexual" because every time someone like that offends, the whole gay community gets smeared and the bigots are quick to scream that this is another example homosexual sex abuse, skewing  the statistics and making it look that gays are more likely to victimize children.
> 
> Motive should also be considered. Some sexual abuse is perpetrated so that the abuser can feel power that he may lake otherwise. It may not be out of sexual attraction at all.
Click to expand...


pop psychobabble. Groups like NAMBLA are faggots, they identify as faggots, and there is no amount of dissembling and lying you can do to cover up that fact, nor the fact that faggots rape little boys in far higher numbers relative to their demographic than any other by far, gimp. 80% of kiddie rapes by those faggot who infiltrated the Catholic Church raped little boys. Just because a couple of your beloved freaks will occasionally rape a little girl because no boys are available at the moment means nothing, moron.


----------



## progressive hunter

Picaro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew an old gay guy that told me hes never met a homo that didnt have a desire to have sex with a young boy
> 
> so while not all pedos are gay,,,all gays are pedos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fag 'culture' is extremely 'youth oriented', and I don't mean college age, either; their Great Martyr Mathew Sheppard has two arrests involving 8 year old boys, which is the reason his parents didn't ask for the death penalty for his fellow faggot dope dealers and orgy buddies; the Defense could have ordered those juvenile files opened up and read at the sentencing hearings if it were a death penalty case. Nearly all of the 'Movement's' leadership has defended the kiddie rapers at one time or another, and also spread the utter bullshit that they aren't 'faggots n stuff'. these 'studies' just started magically popping up after Jess Helms raised a stink about Bill Clinton wanting to sign the ILGA's request for UN NGO status, pointing out that NAMBLA had been a charter member and was still on  the organization's boards.  Chester here is trying to pass off a few lesbians raising a stink for a year or two being representative of all faggots or something, when in fact they didn't get accomplish much and NAMBLA was never banned from but a couple of them; lesbians don['t really mind in any real numbers when it comes to supporting faggot privileges and don't dare oppose fashion any more than Democrats do. Then banning of NAMBLA only came about because some of the 'activists' want big cushy jobs as UN big shots and it cost the movement some money and 6 figure jobs, is all. As I said, some 10% stilll voted to keep the kiddie rapers around even with the bad press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another unhinged psychotic rage rant. Wipe the spit off your chin and get a grip! It must really suck to be you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Pee Pee is sniveling about is he forgot to tell us that Big Giant Lesbian Uprising was only over a couple of parades, in 1984 or 1985, and had zero effect, while the Jesse Helms uproar was in 1994; the lezs had no effect on getting rid of the kiddie rapers who helped found the faggot privilege movement; so much for the alleged 'disapproval' of Faggot Land for pedophiles. They adore pedophiles. Why else do these freaks want to 'decriminalize' it ??? You can also note Pee Pee can't refute anything I said, since he knows its all in the public record; that's why you see the public record being censored where ever its possible for the faggots to do so. they used to brag about a lot of their sick 'lifestyles' in their pasts, but now they censor their own history. Next we can watch as they censor WHO and the CDC and force them to purge all the reports of the epidemics these mentally ill freaks spread literally every year.
Click to expand...

ahhh go put on a charcoal mask


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot

Picaro said:


> TheProgressivePatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew an old gay guy that told me hes never met a homo that didnt have a desire to have sex with a young boy
> 
> so while not all pedos are gay,,,all gays are pedos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fag 'culture' is extremely 'youth oriented', and I don't mean college age, either; their Great Martyr Mathew Sheppard has two arrests involving 8 year old boys, which is the reason his parents didn't ask for the death penalty for his fellow faggot dope dealers and orgy buddies; the Defense could have ordered those juvenile files opened up and read at the sentencing hearings if it were a death penalty case. Nearly all of the 'Movement's' leadership has defended the kiddie rapers at one time or another, and also spread the utter bullshit that they aren't 'faggots n stuff'. these 'studies' just started magically popping up after Jess Helms raised a stink about Bill Clinton wanting to sign the ILGA's request for UN NGO status, pointing out that NAMBLA had been a charter member and was still on  the organization's boards.  Chester here is trying to pass off a few lesbians raising a stink for a year or two being representative of all faggots or something, when in fact they didn't get accomplish much and NAMBLA was never banned from but a couple of them; lesbians don['t really mind in any real numbers when it comes to supporting faggot privileges and don't dare oppose fashion any more than Democrats do. Then banning of NAMBLA only came about because some of the 'activists' want big cushy jobs as UN big shots and it cost the movement some money and 6 figure jobs, is all. As I said, some 10% stilll voted to keep the kiddie rapers around even with the bad press.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, another unhinged psychotic rage rant. Wipe the spit off your chin and get a grip! It must really suck to be you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What Pee Pee is sniveling about is he forgot to tell us that Big Giant Lesbian Uprising was only over a couple of parades, in 1984 or 1985, and had zero effect, while the Jesse Helms uproar was in 1994; the lezs had no effect on getting rid of the kiddie rapers who helped found the faggot privilege movement; so much for the alleged 'disapproval' of Faggot Land for pedophiles. They adore pedophiles. Why else do these freaks want to 'decriminalize' it ??? You can also note Pee Pee can't refute anything I said, since he knows its all in the public record; that's why you see the public record being censored where ever its possible for the faggots to do so. they used to brag about a lot of their sick 'lifestyles' in their pasts, but now they censor their own history. Next we can watch as they censor WHO and the CDC and force them to purge all the reports of the epidemics these mentally ill freaks spread literally every year.
Click to expand...


----------



## Howey

Cecilie1200 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took me a while to dig this out, but I finally found it. Probably the best explanation of why homophobes are so ignorant of the matter.
> 
> Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another problem related to terminology arises because sexual abuse of male children by adult men is often referred to as "homosexual molestation." The adjective "homosexual" (or "heterosexual" when a man abuses a female child) refers to the victim's gender in relation to that of the perpetrator. Unfortunately, people sometimes mistakenly interpret it as referring to the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> As an expert panel of researchers convened by the National Academy of Sciences noted in a 1993 report: "The distinction between homosexual and heterosexual child molesters relies on the premise that male molesters of male victims are homosexual in orientation. Most molesters of boys do not report sexual interest in adult men, however" (National Research Council, 1993, p. 143, citation omitted).
> 
> To avoid this confusion, it is preferable to refer to men's sexual abuse of boys with the more accurate label of male-male molestation. Similarly, it is preferable to refer to men's abuse of girls as male-female molestation. These labels are more accurate because they describe the sex of the individuals involved but don't implicitly convey unwarranted assumptions about the perpetrator's sexual orientation.
> 
> *The distinction between a victim's gender and a perpetrator's sexual orientation is important because many child molesters don't really have an adult sexual orientation. They have never developed the capacity for mature sexual relationships with other adults, either men or women. Instead, their sexual attractions focus on children  boys, girls, or children of both sexes*.
> 
> Over the years, this fact has been incorporated into various systems for categorizing child molesters. For example, Finkelhor and Araji (1986) proposed that perpetrators' sexual attractions should be conceptualized as ranging along a continuum  from exclusive interest in children at one extreme, to exclusive interest in adult partners at the other end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this article succeeds in educating the uneducated of this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to you, but your impassioned defense of your perversion kinda breaks down when you provide non-working links.  Try again.
Click to expand...


Facts About Homosexuality and Child Molestation


----------

